# Fischerprüfung Bayern



## Sailfisch

Hier bitte alles zur Fischerprüfung in Bayern einstellen! 
Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!

Hier schon mal einige nützliche Links:

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/


Übungsprüfung online absolvieren:
http://www.fischerpruefung-online.bayern.de/fprApp/Uebungspruefung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml

Alle Prüfungsfragen für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern als PDF-Download:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334880


----------



## Karpfen_Killer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Hier bitte alles zur Fischerprüfung in Bayern einstellen!
> Nützlich Links werde ich - sofern ich sie bemerke (anderfalls bitte PN) - ins Erstposting übernehmen!
> 
> Hier schon mal einige nützliche Links:
> 
> http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/
> 
> *http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischer...2876/index.php*
> 
> http://www.fischerpruefung.de/


 
Link ist down ( geht nicht)


----------



## superdju

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Anmeldung zur Staatlichen Fischerprüfung:  https://ssl.stmlf.bayern.de/fpr/index.jsp

Liste der Vorbereitungskurse in Bayern:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/13211/

Der Weg zur staatlichen Fischerprüfung(Allgemeine Infos):
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/12876/index.php


----------



## Sailfisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jetzt sollte alles funktionieren!

Danke für Eure Hinweise! #6#6#6


----------



## Moench

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo ,

Habe mir das gerade ein bisschen durchgelesen, hätte da eine Frage zu den Kosten ( http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Pruefung/Fischerpruefung_Kosten.htm ) Die Linke Spalte ist schon das Alter oder? Also ich bin 18, müsste ich dann 300 € (plus Gebühr) bezahlen? Wenn ja, warum isn das so teuer?...

Wenn man eine Prüfung ablegen möchte für den "Angelschein", muss man dann zu solchen Kursen gehn? Oder kann man sich den Lernstoff auch irgendwo selber besorgen und zuhause lernen?


----------



## höcht

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab letztes Jahr die Bayrische Fischerprüfung abgelegt, hat in etwa 200€ mit unterlagen gekostet. Habs beim Hugo Schafnitzel gemacht und kann diesen nur wärmsten empfehlen. Und zu deiner Frage Mönch, mann Muss bei solchen Kursen Teilenehmen, ist aber auch zu empehln weil der stoff dort einen wirklich nah gebracht wird. wenn du noch fragen hast schreib mir doch einfach ne pn oder e-mail

gruß höcht

ps. der 5 jahres schein hat für mich(14) 55€ gekostet.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



> hat in etwa 200€ mit unterlagen gekostet.


Wow, wie günstig! |uhoh:


----------



## höcht

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ansichtssache^^


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



höcht schrieb:


> ansichtssache^^


Sau teuer meinte ich...


----------



## Moench

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab grad noch woanders "gestöbert" und bin auf dieses gestoßen:
->Ausbildungsplan

Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe braucht man im Theoretischen Bereich minimum 26 Std. und im Praktischen minimum 4 Std.!...Aber warum steht dann oben drüber 





> In den Fachgebieten 1 – 5 müssen mindestens je drei Stunden besucht werden.



Hab auch gleich noch nach den Vorbereitungskursen geschaut, am nächsten würde bei mir "Memmingen" liegen, dort ist das Datum *01.12.2007 - 21.02.2008 *angegeben, wie erfahre ich den genau wann welcher Kurs ist? Anrufen wahrscheinlich oder ^^

Für mich wären 200 Euro schon teuer..


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Moench schrieb:


> Für mich wären 200 Euro schon teuer..


Bayern


----------



## der_max

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ist es möglich den kurs und die prüfung in einem anderen bundesland (zb hessen) zu machen und sich dann in bayern die karte zu holen? also ich komme aus bayern möchte aber nicht bis zur nächsten bayerischen prüfung im märz warten.
wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!

gruß max


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey Max, die Idee ist schon gut aber da ziehen die bei Euch auf den Ämtern nicht mit. #6


----------



## der_max

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

und die jahreskarte kann ich nur in meinem wohnort beantragen oder?


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bingo! Den staatlichen "Fischereischein" meinst Du. #:


----------



## Moench

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hört sich Alles sehr kompliziert an was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab. Kann es sein das ein Angelschein mehr Aufwandt benötigt als der Autoführerschein?^^
Naja, vielleicht hört es sich auch einfach nur kompliziert an...


----------



## höcht

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

in etwa gleich aber nicht sooo teuer


----------



## einsamer angler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Moench schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Habe mir das gerade ein bisschen durchgelesen, hätte da eine Frage zu den Kosten ( http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Pruefung/Fischerpruefung_Kosten.htm ) Die Linke Spalte ist schon das Alter oder? Also ich bin 18, müsste ich dann 300 € (plus Gebühr) bezahlen? Wenn ja, warum isn das so teuer?...
> 
> Wenn man eine Prüfung ablegen möchte für den "Angelschein", muss man dann zu solchen Kursen gehn? Oder kann man sich den Lernstoff auch irgendwo selber besorgen und zuhause lernen?



Hallo 
hab meinen Schein  dieses Jahr gemacht bei  S.Thon in Dachau, Kurs, Prüfgebühr zusammen knappe 155.- € 
Schulungs Mappe bekommst du bestimmt von einem der 2007 den Schein gemacht hat für nen 20
ich denke was du meinst ist der Fischereischein auf Lebzeit der kostet in deinem Falle 300.-€ + 35 .-€ bearbeitungs Gebühr


----------



## Rakete_Honnisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo, mal n kurzer Bericht, wie es in BW ist.. Da aber BW und Bayern aus fischereilicher Sicht wohl die Länder mit den schärfsten Auflagen sind, dürfte es sich kaum unterscheiden:
Prinzipiell macht man erst mal keinen "Schein", sondern eine Prüfung. Mit dem Zeugnis der bestandenen Prüfung kann man sich dann den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen. 

Bei uns hat die "Prüfung" ca. 230 EUR gekostet. 
Soweit ich weiss, waren dass nur 20 EUR echte Prüfungsgebühr!!
Ca. 30 EUR hat angeblich das Lehrgangsbuch gekostet.
Ca. 180 EUR dann für den eigentlichen Lehrgang.
Kurz zum Lehrgang:
Der Lehrgang war für mich absolut sinnfrei...es wurden Folien aufgelegt, die sich direkt auf die Fragen bezogen haben...das hätte ich mir auch kurz vor der Prüfung reinziehen können.
Sehr interessant waren jedoch die Pausen während der einzelnen Lehrgangseinheiten:
Dort konnte man den Ausbildern direkt Fragen stellen...
Und dann hatten wir noch einen Praxistag...Fische ausnehmen, räuchern usw... auch sehr interessant.

Die Ausbilder haben sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben...aber für mich war es eher lästig...Freitag und Sonntag-Abende verbringe ich gerne mit anderen Tätigkeiten als 3 Stunden Folienmarathon...

Dennoch: man braucht (bei uns) einen Nachweis von mind. 30 Stunden, um überhaupt zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.

Zum Fischereischein:
Man kann mit der bestandenen Prüfung einen Fischereischein beantragen:
Dieser wird auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt, d.h. er verliert seine Gültigkeit nicht! Dieser ist auch nicht teuer: ist ja ne reine Bearbeitungsgebühr...
ABER: man muss jedes JAhr die sog. Fischereiabgabe entrichten! Diese ist woweit ich weiss, von Stadt zu Stadt verschieden. Bei uns sind es 18 EUR. Man kann diese Gebühr auch gleich für längere Zeit bezahlen...-> Preis steigt nicht linear...!

Ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, diese GEbühr auf Lebenszeit zu entrichten weiss ich nicht...aber das werden die von einsamer_angler angesprochenen 300 EUR sein.
Er möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich hier Quatsch erzähle...

Alles in allem sind die Auflagen und Vorbedingungen, bis man "endlich" angeln darf, sicherlich vergleichbar mit der Führerscheinprüfung...ABER: ich finde, es wird verdammt viel Wind um eine Prüfung gemacht, die letzendlich nicht wirklich schlimm ist. Bei uns sind die Fragen "multiple choice" wobei die Anzahl der richtigen Antworten an jeder Frage steht...
Die Hälfte der Fragen kann man mit gesunden Menschenverstand beantworten.
Ein viertel, wenn man etwas Erfahrung in Sachen angeln hat...Den Rest muss man halt lernen...

So ich hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen Licht ins schwarze Loch "Fischerprüfung" bringen...

so long
Paddy


----------



## einsamer angler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Rakete_Honnisch schrieb:


> Hallo, mal n kurzer Bericht, wie es in BW ist.. Da aber BW und Bayern aus fischereilicher Sicht wohl die Länder mit den schärfsten Auflagen sind, dürfte es sich kaum unterscheiden:
> Prinzipiell macht man erst mal keinen "Schein", sondern eine Prüfung. Mit dem Zeugnis der bestandenen Prüfung kann man sich dann den Fischereischein ausstellen lassen.
> 
> Bei uns hat die "Prüfung" ca. 230 EUR gekostet.
> Soweit ich weiss, waren dass nur 20 EUR echte Prüfungsgebühr!!
> Ca. 30 EUR hat angeblich das Lehrgangsbuch gekostet.
> Ca. 180 EUR dann für den eigentlichen Lehrgang.
> Kurz zum Lehrgang:
> Der Lehrgang war für mich absolut sinnfrei...es wurden Folien aufgelegt, die sich direkt auf die Fragen bezogen haben...das hätte ich mir auch kurz vor der Prüfung reinziehen können.
> Sehr interessant waren jedoch die Pausen während der einzelnen Lehrgangseinheiten:
> Dort konnte man den Ausbildern direkt Fragen stellen...
> Und dann hatten wir noch einen Praxistag...Fische ausnehmen, räuchern usw... auch sehr interessant.
> 
> Die Ausbilder haben sich sehr viel Mühe gegeben...aber für mich war es eher lästig...Freitag und Sonntag-Abende verbringe ich gerne mit anderen Tätigkeiten als 3 Stunden Folienmarathon...
> 
> Dennoch: man braucht (bei uns) einen Nachweis von mind. 30 Stunden, um überhaupt zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.
> 
> Zum Fischereischein:
> Man kann mit der bestandenen Prüfung einen Fischereischein beantragen:
> Dieser wird auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt, d.h. er verliert seine Gültigkeit nicht! Dieser ist auch nicht teuer: ist ja ne reine Bearbeitungsgebühr...
> ABER: man muss jedes JAhr die sog. Fischereiabgabe entrichten! Diese ist woweit ich weiss, von Stadt zu Stadt verschieden. Bei uns sind es 18 EUR. Man kann diese Gebühr auch gleich für längere Zeit bezahlen...-> Preis steigt nicht linear...!
> 
> Ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, diese GEbühr auf Lebenszeit zu entrichten weiss ich nicht...aber das werden die von einsamer_angler angesprochenen 300 EUR sein.
> Er möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich hier Quatsch erzähle...
> 
> Alles in allem sind die Auflagen und Vorbedingungen, bis man "endlich" angeln darf, sicherlich vergleichbar mit der Führerscheinprüfung...ABER: ich finde, es wird verdammt viel Wind um eine Prüfung gemacht, die letzendlich nicht wirklich schlimm ist. Bei uns sind die Fragen "multiple choice" wobei die Anzahl der richtigen Antworten an jeder Frage steht...
> Die Hälfte der Fragen kann man mit gesunden Menschenverstand beantworten.
> Ein viertel, wenn man etwas Erfahrung in Sachen angeln hat...Den Rest muss man halt lernen...
> 
> So ich hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen Licht ins schwarze Loch "Fischerprüfung" bringen...
> 
> so long
> Paddy



hab das mal herraus gesucht ist aber für bayern wie die preise in anderen bundesländern aus sieht weiß ich leider nicht
Gesamtkosten für Fischereischeine
Fischereischeinabgabe für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit


14 bis 22 Jahre = 300 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
23 bis 27 Jahre = 288 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
28 bis 32 Jahre = 256 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
33 bis 37 Jahre = 224 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
38 bis 42 Jahre = 192 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
43 bis 47 Jahre = 160 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
48 bis 52 Jahre = 128 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
53 bis 57 Jahre = 96 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
58 bis 62 Jahre = 64 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
63 bis 67 Jahre = 32 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr


Fischereischein für 5 Jahre
40 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr

Fischereischein für Jugendliche ab 10 bis 14 Jahre
10 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 5 Euro Gebühr

Fischereischein für Jugendliche mit Fischerprüfung für 5 Jahre
20 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr


----------



## Fenris666

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab da mal ne Frage!

Kann man mit dem bayrischen Angelschein auch in anderen Bundesländern ohne zusätzliche Genehmigungen angeln und wenn ja in welchen alles? Vorallem würde mich Hessen und McPomm interessieren!

MfG


----------



## höcht

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja der bayrische zählt in ganz deutschland weil er zu den schwärsten gehört


----------



## SR-angler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

hat vielleicht jemand die Prüfungsfragen für den Vorbereitungskurs vom letzten Jahr? Die werden sich doch nicht jedes Jahr ändern. Der will nämlich 50,-EUR für ein paar Bögen haben. Und 50% find ich in den Prüfungen der letzten Jahre eh online.

Mfg Thomas


----------



## Angler25

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hätte eine Seite für dich!
www.heintges.de


----------



## fireline

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@sr-angler

hier sind die prüfungsfragen der letzten jahre

mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



einsamer angler schrieb:


> Fischereischein für 5 Jahre
> 40 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr




Da ist dir bei deiner Recherche ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Beim 5 Jahresschein fallen die 35,-€ Gebühr nicht an!
Es müssen bloß 40,-€ Fischereiabgabe beim zuständigen Amt (Rathaus) entrichtet werden.
Die 35,-€ Gebühr werden bloß bei den Fischereischeinen auf Lebenszeit zusätzlich zur Fischereiabgabe erhoben.


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Es wird langsam ernst in Bayern,
:vik:

Ich drücke allen Prüflingen alle Daumen. Auf das sich eure Anstrengungen der letzten Wochen gelohnt haben und ihr das Ding am kommenden Samstag durchzieht.

Tschaka, ihr schafft das.
|laola:

Grüße
Armin​


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jo von mir auch viel Glück. Ich bin im Mai dran mit der Prüfung aalerdings in Sachsen.

Gruß jens


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch ich wünsche allen Prüflingen viel Erfolg.


----------



## skywalker6

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

heute bestanden mit 2 Fehlern 

na dann am Wasser

cu sky


----------



## Fenris666

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben!

Hab heute auch mit 5 Fehlern bestanden!


----------



## LudwigZ

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

die fischerprüfung war heuer  aber auch ausgesprochen leicht. bei uns im kurs gabs sehr viele mit null fehlern.
sersen


----------



## Mc_B

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Petri...

Ja ich fand die Prüfung auch relativ einfach (im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren), dürfte auch mit einem Fehler bestanden haben (hab dem Gründling die Barteln abgenommen|uhoh.

Uns wurde im Kurs gesagt dass das Prüfungszeugnis heuer schneller kommen soll, wie war es in den letzten Jahren, stimmt das in etwa mit den 3-5 Wochen ? 

Was braucht man in der Gemeinde alles zum Beantragen des Fischereischeins (als neben jeder Menge Geld, wieviel Passfotos usw. ?) Wie lange dauert das dann in der Gemeinde bis zur Ausstellung, hat jemand Erfahrung ? 

Danke und Gruß aus LA !
Mc _B


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

 1 Fehler 

Blöde frage  wie ist die bremseinstellung zu wählen

sonst dürften keine fehler drin sein 

Petri heil


----------



## Edu

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben.
Habe meinen Schein vor 3 Jahren gemacht.
Gruß
Edu


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,
unter http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/12876/index.php kann man folgendes nachlesen: "
*Prüfungsergebnis*

    Das Prüfungsergebnis wird Ihnen 3 - 5 Wochen nach der Prüfung vom Institut für Fischerei zugesandt. 


Bei bestandener Prüfung erhalten Sie ein Prüfungszeugnis. Die erzielte Punktzahl wird aufgrund des hohen Verwaltungsaufwandes nicht mitgeteilt.

Haben Sie die Prüfung nicht bestanden, erhalten Sie einen Bescheid über das Prüfungsergebnis mit Angaben der Fehlerzahl bezogen auf die Prüfungsgebiete. 

Aus Gründen des Datenschutzes dürfen wir Ihnen das Prüfungsergebnis telefonisch nicht mitteilen.

Falls Sie 5 Wochen nach der Prüfung noch keine schriftliche Mitteilung über das Prüfungsergebnis erhalten haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an das Institut für Fischerei."

Also eigentlich alles klar, da man doch noch einer Behörde trauen darf ! (meistens).

Petri Heil
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## kessstefan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab auch letzten Samstag bestanden:q!!!

War nicht schwer. Mich würde es wundern, wenn da einer durchgefallen ist!

Ja wie sieht das denn aus dem den Gemeinden? Brauchen die da auch wieder ewig um den Schein (wie das bei Reisepass etc. ist) auszustellen?

mfg
kessstefan


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich hoffe mal net ^^


----------



## Angler25

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi Ich hatte letzten Samstag auch Prüfung und habe bestanden!!!!!:vik:
War einfach!!!!!
Hat mich 200 Euro gekostet mit Bücher.
Jetzt bin ich staatlich geprüfter Naturschützer und leidenschaftlicher Angler!#:|stolz:
Du kannst dich nicht zu Hause selber Schulen:b und dann keine Prüfung ablegen und außerdem musst du Stunden nachweisen #4können sonst wirst du nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.
Das machst du schon.#6

Ist aber ziemlich viel Stoff|motz:


----------



## palimpalim79

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

Glückwunsch an allen neuen Jufis:q

Ausstellung bei der Gemeinde dauerte vor 5Jahren bei mir geschätze 7min. wichtig ist das ihr euch von den Beamten nicht abwimmeln lasst#d


Gruß


----------



## Angler25

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja wie sieht das denn aus dem den Gemeinden? Brauchen die da auch wieder ewig um den Schein (wie das bei Reisepass etc. ist) auszustellen?

Nein 1-2 Tage maximal 1 Woche!#h


----------



## upahde

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Angler25 schrieb:


> Ja wie sieht das denn aus dem den Gemeinden? Brauchen die da auch wieder ewig um den Schein (wie das bei Reisepass etc. ist) auszustellen?
> 
> Nein 1-2 Tage maximal 1 Woche!#h



Hallo,

bei uns konnte ich vor 4 Jahren darauf warten hat keine 5 Min gedauert. 

Nur wollten die bei uns ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis. Das hab ich dann einfach rechtzeitig angefordert denn das dauerte ca. 2 Wochen. 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## tschabippe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hi,

habe auch am Samstag meine Prüfung abgelegt, war relativ einfach.
Weiss jemand von euch welche Papiere man zum Landratsamt mitbringen muß um den Schein schnellstmöglich zu bekommen?
Braucht man ein poliz. Führungszeugnis?

Mein zuständiges Landratsamt ist Fürstenfeldbruck.

Gruß
Gregor


----------



## pöp

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

kennt jemand von euch die seite, wo man sehen, dass man bestanden bzw. nicht bestanden hat??

MfG


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

schaut ma her auf der seite http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/ steht Staatl. Fischerprüfung 2008 
Die Zeugnisse werden ab der 15. Kalenderwoche zugestellt.| aber dass sind ja dann 6 wochen und nicht 3-4 bzw 5 wochen wie es manchmal auf seiten steht ich finde es total sch... wenn ich noch länger warten muss!!!!


----------



## zander23

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele und danke für die Aufklärung.
Zum Glück sind die Testbögen computerlesbar sonst würde es wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr werden.
#q
Ich könnte für die Auswertung noch nen C64 zur Verfügung stellen.|supergri



ganni schrieb:


> schaut ma her auf der seite http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/ steht Staatl. Fischerprüfung 2008
> Die Zeugnisse werden ab der 15. Kalenderwoche zugestellt.| aber dass sind ja dann 6 wochen und nicht 3-4 bzw 5 wochen wie es manchmal auf seiten steht ich finde es total sch... wenn ich noch länger warten muss!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Tja die Leute in Starnberg wissen halt das Angler geduldige Menschen sind.

Wenn ihr dann noch hier bei mir wohnen würdet müsstet ihr auf die Ausstellung des Fischereischein's auch noch mal min. eine Woche warten.|evil:


----------



## hildes

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nun doch noch die Frage
hat wohl einer schon etwas von dem "schein" gehört?
oder ist ab KW 15 Tatsache? )


----------



## pöp

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also wo ich bei mer Prüfung dieses Jahr war, haben die Kontrolleure auch gesagt, dass es 3-4 Wochen dauern wird


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wenn einer sein zeugnis hat bitte bescheid sagen - ich hab ne e-mail nach starnberg geschrieben awo von denen - die ergebnisse werden *anfang april* losgeschickt -- letztes jahr hat es *3 wochen und 3 tage* gedauert heuer durch ostern wahrscheinlich *3 monate länger * naja beamten blut müsste man haben dann würd ich den ganzen tag nur schlafen  mfg


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

xxxxx


----------



## Volker2809

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



> Das Zeugnis wird in der Woche nach Ostern von der Druckerei portooptimiert
> verschickt. D.h. der Postweg kann bis zu 10 Tagen dauern.


 
Portooptimiert :q....10 TAGE für den Versand innerhalb Deutschland! |uhoh:

Die fahren Eure Zeugnisse wohl mit dem Fahrrad aus! #d


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also ich hab nur eine bekommen dass sie in der ersten april woche verschickt werden ich glaube fahrrad ist zu übertieben ich denke die laufen :r:r#q#q wenn ich dass gewusst hätte währ ich selber nach starnberg gefahren und hätte meinen prüfungsbogen mitgenommen


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Echt ätzend,..    :c
Ich wette vor dem 10.April wird des nix #q


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also ich warte bis mittwoch ab und dann ruf ich an weil im i net steht 4 wochen und dann will ich es auch nach 4 wochen haben :r:r:r

*Das Prüfungsergebnis wird Ihnen 2 - 4 Wochen nach der Prüfung vom Institut für Fischerei zugesandt. *
*· Bei bestandener Prüfung erhalten Sie ein Prüfungszeugnis. Die erzielte Punktzahl wird aufgrund des hohen Verwaltungsaufwandes nicht mitgeteilt. Haben Sie die Prüfung nicht bestanden, erhalten Sie einen Bescheid über das Prüfungsergebnis mit Angaben der Fehlerzahl bezogen auf die Prüfungsgebiete..... --  Falls Sie 4 Wochen nach der Prüfung noch keine schriftliche Mitteilung über das
Prüfungsergebnis erhalten haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an das Institut für Fischerei. los wir rufen alle am montag an und machen denen die hölle heiß*


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft*
*Institut für Fischerei*
*Staatliche Fischerprüfung*
*Postfach 1146*
*82301 Starnberg*

TEL.:08151 2692-0,-130


----------



## micudo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das ist echt der Knaller

Die haben echt ne coole Berufseinstellung |peinlich


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Fragen und Antworten der staalichen Fischerprüfung 
*finden Sie hier jeweils am Prüfungstag ab 12.00 Uhr*​ 

Das Zeugnis bzw. der Bescheid, falls Sie nicht bestanden haben, 
wird Ihnen etwa 3 bis 4 Wochen später zugeschickt.​ 
ich zieh mir sowas nicht aus den ärmeln dass steht sogar auf der seite von der bayrischen landesanstalt für..... also normal ist dann morgen der letzte tag wo es kommen müsste ! http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/index.php​ 
*ich rufe hier alle auf falls es morgen noch net da ist am montag anzurufen!!!!*​


----------



## Volker2809

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@ganni: Kann Dich schon a bisserl verstehen, aber nützen wird Dein Engagement nichts. Ist halt die Bürokratie. Wenn es Dich beruhigt, das Wasser ist noch sehr kalt und es geht noch nicht allzuviel. Hab aber damals nach meiner Prüfung auch so sehnsüchtig auf den Brief aus Starnberg gewartet. Hast ja noch Dein ganzes Leben lang Zeit am Wasser zu sitzen! Kopf hoch!


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wasser zu kalt? war letztes wochenende mit 4 kumpels draußen ->> 12 Karpfen ->> 1e Brachse also ich weiß net und ich hock daneben und muss warten:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

naja ich denke mal das ganze angerufe und emails schreiben bringt gar nichts ausser dass die ganze Sache noch länger dauert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> also ich warte bis mittwoch ab und dann ruf ich an weil im i net steht 4 wochen und dann will ich es auch nach 4 wochen haben :r:r:r
> 
> *Das Prüfungsergebnis wird Ihnen 2 - 4 Wochen nach der Prüfung vom Institut für Fischerei zugesandt. *
> *· Bei bestandener Prüfung erhalten Sie ein Prüfungszeugnis. Die erzielte Punktzahl wird aufgrund des hohen Verwaltungsaufwandes nicht mitgeteilt. Haben Sie die Prüfung nicht bestanden, erhalten Sie einen Bescheid über das Prüfungsergebnis mit Angaben der Fehlerzahl bezogen auf die Prüfungsgebiete..... --  Falls Sie 4 Wochen nach der Prüfung noch keine schriftliche Mitteilung über das
> Prüfungsergebnis erhalten haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an das Institut für Fischerei. los wir rufen alle am montag an und machen denen die hölle heiß*



Und du meinst wirklich das das, in deinem Fall, etwas bringt? |kopfkrat|rolleyes Da haben schon Generationen von Anglern vor Dir genau so lange gewartet bis sie ihre Urkunde bekommen haben. Und nach Dir sicher auch.
Also wirst auch Du warten, warten müssen, ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht.
Du kannst natürlich auch weiter den Maxen machen, bloß wird es Dir nichts nützen.
Das ist sicher nicht schön, ist aber nun mal bayerische Tradition. Und auf Eure Traditionen seid ihr doch Stolz.


----------



## Mc_B

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ganz so heftig würde ich die Idee, einen Klingelstreich zu spielen nicht kritisieren. Es ist schade, dass niemand Beamte für Ihre Leistung bewertet, in dem Fall wäre es wirklich angebracht. 

Ich verstehe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum nicht am direkt  am Prüfungsort ausgewertet wird, entweder existiert nur ein scanner oder sie vertrauen den Aufsehern nicht. Bei uns in Landshut waren bissl über 200 Prüflinge bei ca. 10 Aufsehern. Das wären so 20-25 Prüfungen für jeden, sollte in 1-2h erledigt sein. Und dann mit Serienbrief die Ergebnisse raus, auch bei der Menge um die 15000 darf das in der freien Wirtschaft nicht länger als ne Woche dauern, aber es gibt scheinbar nicht umsonst die ganzen Beamtenwitze. 

Aber die Leute jetzt mit Briefen und Anrufen zu bombardieren könnte kontra-produktiv laufen. Weiß nicht ob die Herrschaften dann so in Stress fallen, dass ihre eigentliche Arbeit die "schei...Zeugnisse" zu verschicken dann überfordert und die ganze Sache noch länger dauert. 

Gott sei Dank muss diese Prozedur nur einmal im Leben für jeden angehenden boarischen Angler mitgemacht werden, sonst könnte man  ehrlich ein "Hals kriegen" ... aber ändern kann man es nicht ...also keep on waiting and ärgering !

Gruß Mc B


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

und ist heute beí jemanden post von starnberg gekommen?


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> und ist heute beí jemanden post von starnberg gekommen?



Nein,.. leider nicht. 
Jedoch habe ich jemanden getroffen der mit mir seinen Schein gemacht hat,
Er meinte er hätte nicht bestanden und den Brief erst gegen ende letzter Woche bekommen.


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

sobald einer seine urkunde in den händen hällt bitte ich den jenigen hier reinzuschreiben


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also heute wieder nix,..
Ich denke das wird die Woche nix mehr. 
_edit bei Sailfisch (Mod), bitte keine Beleidigungen, sonst droht eine Verwarnung!_


----------



## Benny1982

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ist doch alles halb so wild denn: Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude :q

Drück euch die Daumen dass sie bald kommen #6


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Verzeihung Sailfisch ! 

Ist aber wirklich zum schwarzärgern mit den Beamten  #q


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich werd auch bald verrückt, soll das heißen, wenn jemand nicht bestanden hat, kommt der bescheid erst (ab jetzt) in 3 -4 wochen? Oder wie ist das gemeint??? :rofl:


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

nene Fischer1991
damit wollte ich eigentlich sagen die wo nicht bestanden haben, haben vor kurzem Ihren Brief bekommen.


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Asoo, alles klar. Und da gibts jetz keinen brief mehr, nur noch nen großen umschlag? Hmmm, meine berechnung habe ich mit 14 fehlern bestanden. Nur die unsicherheit immer. 14 ist mir egal, hauptsache bestanden, ich werd bald verrückt. Gibt es denn welche die schon nen brief bekommen haben? Unbestanden.


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

laut den einen beitrag hier hat es einer schon bekommen wo nicht bestanden hat!-- hab ich dass etz auch richtig verstanden also die zettel für nichtbestanden sind schon weg mein damit wenn man es bist etz noch net bekommen hat, kann nur nóch die urkunde kommen oder?


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

^^
So seh ich das, Ja.


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*Wahrscheinlich liegen die Zeugnisse irgendwo bei der Post herum (Poststreik)*

Vielleicht liegen die Zeugnisse in irgendwelchen Briefzentren herum
weil die Post streikt ja gerade bzw. heute.:r
Also kanns ja noch länger dauern wenn heute einer Post aus Starnberg
bekommt bitte rein posten Danke


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

die Zeugnisse werden in der 15. KW (d.h. nächste woche) versendet. So steht es jedenfalls auf der Seite des Landesamt für Landwirtschaft.

Gruß Maulwurf


----------



## pescador61

*die Warterei macht auch mich schon verrückt*

Hi ihr Lieben ... ich muss mich hier jetzt mal stellvertretend für meinen Mann äußern ... er hat auch am 01.03. die Fischerprüfung abgelegt und wartet ebenfalls sehnsüchtig auf das große Kuvert :c Ich dachte ja er wäre schon verrückt, aber es beruhigt mich echt, daß es Euch genau so geht #h Leider kam auch hier noch keine Post aus Starnberg an und ich muss sagen, ... ich werde ja selbst bald noch wahnsinnig und lese täglich die Forenbeiträge und hoffe auf Nachricht, daß jemand schon Post bekommen hat. 

Einerseits bin ich nach dem täglichen Briefkasten-Gang froh, daß ich Briefkasten kein kleiner Brief aus Starnberg ist, andererseits bin ich natürlich auch jedesmal bisserl enttäuscht, daß immer noch keine Urkunde drin ist #q

Ich hoffe sooo sehr, daß er bestanden hat und Euch wünsche ich das natürlich auch !

Gruss, die Frau vom hoffentlich Bald-Angler / Pescador


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

die können doch gar nicht erst in der 15ten KW kommen , weil sonnst laufen ja am montag bei denen die telefone heiß , weil ich bin dann sicher nicht der einzige wo dort anrufen wird


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/

da stehts rechts oben im grünen kasten

gruß maulwurf


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja dass hab ich schon vor ein paar wochen rein gepostet  dass weiß ich schon lange -aber wenn dass wirklich so sein sollte brauchen sie am montag ne gute telefonleitung wenn sie die nicht haben brennt die durch weil so viele anrufen


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

das stimmt wohl, sie schreiben ja selbst, wer nach 5 wochen nichts bekommen hat soll anrufen. omg typisch beamte


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jop ich hoffe nur nicht falls es diese woche noch kommen sollte - nicht erst am freitag nachmittag oder am samstag  kommt weil da haben ja die beamten auf der gemeinde auch widda zu also muss es am freitag vormittag kommen!


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich hoffe auch noch auf eine Zustellung in dieser Woche. -hatte vergangene Woche eine mail an das lfl geschickt und am 31.03. folgende Antwort erhalten: 



> Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxx,
> 
> die Ergebnisse werden voraussichtlich
> Anfang  April per Post zugestellt werden.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Bxxxx,  VAe


Betonung liegt in dieser Antwort jedoch sicherlich auf VORAUSSICHTLICH #d


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

:r:rdie gleiche hab ich auch bekommen :r:r


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Aber die ganzen spekulationen nutzen nichts, fakt ist wir müssen warten bis das teil im briefkasten ist. und jetzt haben wir so lange gewartet jetzt kommts auf ne woche mehr oder weniger auch nicht mehr an.

Ich hab auch gelesen dass einige Gemeindeverwaltungen ein Polizeiiches Führungszeugniss benötigen weiß da jemand was genaueres? Und bei der Gemeinde dauert es wohl auch noch ein paar tage bis der schein fertig ist.

gruß maulwurf


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja bei manchen braucht man eins also bei uns in bamberg nicht musst dich halt ma auf der gemeinde bei dir erkundigen weil wenn du eins brauchen solltest beantrage es etz weil dass dauert auch nochmal 3 wochen


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Sehr geehrter xxxxxxxxxxx,

Sie haben an der Staatlichen Fischerprüfung am 1.3.2008 teilgenommen und
auch bestanden.

Das Zeugnis wird in der Woche nach Ostern von der Druckerei portooptimiert
verschickt. D.h. der Postweg kann bis zu 10 Tagen dauern. Ab der 15. KW
können Sie mit dem Posteingang rechnen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten bis die köder baden gehen dürfen.


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...ja, ....emails hin oder her .... es bleibt leider echt nix anderes übrig, als auf den lang ersehnten, großen umschlag im briefkasten zu warten :c

bezüglich des evtl. nötigen Führungszeugnis würde ich am besten bei deiner gemeinde mal anrufen. ich habe am montag bei unsrer angerufen, und hatte innerhalb von 2 minuten die antwort, daß man hier keines braucht und man daß man den schein auch sofort mitnehmen kann


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

:r#qich verstehe dass nicht man muss sowieso so lange warten und dann muss ausgerechnet die post streiken warum gerade etz? die haben dass ganze jahr zeit NEIN  etz wo die wartezeit fast vorbei ist müssen sie streiken :r#q


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab eben angerufen. Brauche ebenfalls kein Zeugniss aber es dauert wohl 2 tage bis ich den schein bekomme. Mal sehen ich kenne da jemanden der da Arbeitet vielleicht lässt sich das ein bisschen beschleunigen 

gruß maulwurf


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo liebe Angler oder eher die auf ihren schein warten,

Ich geselle mich mal zu euch, warte mit nem Kumpel auch auf unsere Urkunde.Finde es mitlerweile schon recht witzlos das man sooo lang warten muss.

Aber was will  man machen nun noch der Poststreik ;( und ich hoff das ich meine Urkunde Hoffentlich vor den 1 Mai kriege.
Aber der Beamtenstress geht ja noch weiter ich male mir gerade aus wenn ich mit meiner Urkunde aufs Amt watschel und die mir sagen das der Antrag für den Fischereischein noch mal ne Woche dauern soll^^ Ich glaub dann werd ich nen neuen Rekord in Beamtenweitwurf aufstellen 

So dann wünsch ich euch noch was 
Und hoffe wir bekommen bald unser Stoff ^^

Mfg Klaus


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich möchte ihn noch diese woche vor freitag mittag weil dann kann ich am wochenende schön angeln gehen dass wetter ist mir eigg sch... egal und wenn ein orkan über deutschland fegt dann geh ich trotzdem. ich will entlich angeln und ihr auch und darum müssen wir falls es am montag noch net da ist alle in starnberg anrufen und die telefonleitung glühen lassen!!


----------



## tschabippe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

logoooooo...

anrufen und rumproleten, das hilft bestimmt!
mann, wie würdest du reagieren wenn dich pausenlos jemand nervt wegen einem fischereischein?
take it easy, es hilft alles nix, die lassen sich höchstens noch mehr zeit.

p.s.
auch ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den schein, dennoch werde ich es dawarten können.


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



tschabippe schrieb:


> logoooooo...
> 
> anrufen und rumproleten, das hilft bestimmt!
> mann, wie würdest du reagieren wenn dich pausenlos jemand nervt wegen einem fischereischein?
> take it easy, es hilft alles nix, die lassen sich höchstens noch mehr zeit.
> 
> p.s.
> auch ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den schein, dennoch werde ich es dawarten können.



naja ich denke wenn ich mich auf der Arbeit so anstellen würde wie manche von unseren Beamten,... 
dann würde ich sicherlich einiges zu hören bekommen,
ums genauer zu nehmen, ich denke ich wäre Arbeitslos.


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ohhh man, des kann doch echt ned sein. Ja, der poststreik jetz auch noch. Bin mal gespannt ob jetzt noch briefe mit "Nicht bestanden" weggeschickt werden. Hm, bis jetzt hat noch keiner irrgend eine post bekommen???


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Seh ich das richtig,.. 
Nur die Post in Brandenburg und Braunschweig streiken ?


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also, soviel ich mitbekommen habe, streiken die bei uns auch, zumindest landkreis passau...


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

/holt nen Strick,..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wo heute gestreikt wurde könnt ihr hier nachlesen.


Und noch was am Rande, Jungs bleibt ruhig und macht euch nicht verrückt. Die Urkunde wird schon noch kommen. 
Und wenn es diese Woche nicht mehr ist, dann halt nächste.##


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

gute idee^^


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

tschabippe sei einfach ruhig wenn du nichts dagegen hast dass es so lange dauert kann man dir net helfen - 99% von denen die den schein gemacht haben wollen ihren schein so schnell wie es geht und es ist halt mal eine frechheit - man soll dass geld schon monate vorher überweißen aber auf die urkunde soll man dann auch noch ewig warten ich ruf am montag an und ich werde nicht der einzige sein, wenn es bis montag nicht da ist !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@ ganni,
ich würde Dich bitten Dir einen etwas anderen Umgangston an zu gewöhnen. 
Es ist sicher Verständlich das man sehnsüchtig auf die Urkunde wartet. Und deshalb auch etwas angefressen ist.
*Aber Beleidigungen und ähnliches haben hier im Board nichts zu suchen!!  *


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Stuffel schrieb:


> @ ganni,
> ich würde Dich bitten Dir einen etwas anderen Umgangston an zu gewöhnen.
> Es ist sicher Verständlich das man sehnsüchtig auf die Urkunde wartet. Und deshalb auch etwas angefressen ist.
> *Aber Beleidigungen und ähnliches haben hier im Board nichts zu suchen!! *


 
beleidigung? zeig mir ma wo ;+


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da hast du völlig recht, eine frechheit! Aber, wir sind hilflos, wir können nicht mehr als warten und hoffen, was willste machen? Anrufen und rumpolltern weil sie nicht weggschicken? Das macht alles nicht schneller, was glaubst du wieviele da anrufen, und stress machen. Mag wetten die kennen das schon, sagen "Bla bla, da und dann wird weggeschickt" und hintenrum lachen sie weil wieder einer angerufen hat.

Lassen wirs da wos ist, dann gehts am schnellsten. Können eh nichts dagegen mache.

 Machen wir denn braten nicht schlimmer als er ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ihr müsst nicht beleidigt sein.

Bloß muss es doch nicht sein das man sich grundlos gegenseitig an macht. Oder ist das so schwer zu verstehen.
Aus solchen "Kleinigkeiten" sind hier schon ganz andere Sachen entstanden. Und das muss ja nun nicht sein.

Wie schon geschrieben, ich verstehe das ihr lieber gestern als morgen eure Urkunde haben möchtet, ging mir damals ja auch so.

@ ganni,
wenn Du deinen Schein dann, hoffentlich bald, hast und zum Fischen warst schreibst du hier wie es Dir da ergangen ist. Wenn Du noch willst.:m


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich geh dann nicht zum ersten ma angeln ich hab jahre lang schwarz geangelt (naja fast )wie soll es mir dann gehen?#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...dann hast Du ja genug Erfahrung. 

Ich dachte bloß da Du ja, egal wie das Wetter wird, am Wochenende auf alle Fälle zum Fischen willst es für dich der erste "Fischzug" sein wird. Ich wünsch Dir jeden falls viel Erfolg.:m
Denn bei vielen war/ist es so das es beim "Schwarzfischen" besser lief als dann mit Schein. |bigeyes


----------



## Hackersepp

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jetzt kommt mal runter Jungs, jeder der den Schein hat musste diese Frist überstehen:q

Aber ich kan euch beruhigen, in den nächsten 10 -20 Tagen liegt das Zeugnis im Briefkasten. 

Bei mir war es der 20.April, der Geburtstag meines Bruders, ( der hatte nämlich auch bestanden und freute sich deshalb sehr über dieses lang ersehnte Geburtstagsgeschenk):q

Also, lang dauerts nicht mehr!


----------



## tschabippe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> ich geh dann nicht zum ersten ma angeln ich hab jahre lang schwarz geangelt (naja fast )wie soll es mir dann gehen?#c




junge, das sagt alles über dich aus, besser du bleibst still.
wahrscheinlich bist du eh durchgefallen bei soviel geballter intelligenz...


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal runter Jungs, jeder der den Schein hat musste diese Frist überstehen:q
> 
> Aber ich kan euch beruhigen, in den nächsten 10 -20 Tagen liegt das Zeugnis im Briefkasten.
> 
> Bei mir war es der 20.April, der Geburtstag meines Bruders, ( der hatte nämlich auch bestanden und freute sich deshalb sehr über dieses lang ersehnte Geburtstagsgeschenk):q
> 
> Also, lang dauerts nicht mehr!



Der 20. April ?!??!  
Also mal ehrlich,...  Das wäre ja echt unverschämt.


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja sagt mal, wasn los mit euch? Wollt ihr euch drüber streiten wann er kommt. Des kann keiner von euch sagen, also kommt wieder runter. Durch sowas kommt der schein auch nicht früher. Ich selber warte ja auch, und es kommt mir vor wie ewig und drei tage. Aber er kommt schon noch.

tschabippe: Du kannst nich sagen er ist warscheinlich durchgefallen, weil du nicht er bist. Das muss er besser wissen. 

Schwarzangeln ist für meine sicht, nicht ok. Aber: Wenn noch nie einer schwarz geangelt hat, wie soll er dann denn spaß daran finden? Keiner wird einen Fischereischein machen, ohne erfahrung darin zu haben, und das bekommt man eben auch durchs schwarzangeln. Und für das haben wir ja unsre prüfung abgelegt um Legal zu fischen


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



tschabippe schrieb:


> junge, das sagt alles über dich aus, besser du bleibst still.
> wahrscheinlich bist du eh durchgefallen bei soviel geballter intelligenz...




Ja sagt mal, wasn los mit euch? Wollt ihr euch drüber streiten wann er kommt. Des kann keiner von euch sagen, also kommt wieder runter. Durch sowas kommt der schein auch nicht früher. Ich selber warte ja auch, und es kommt mir vor wie ewig und drei tage. Aber er kommt schon noch.

tschabippe: Du kannst nich sagen er ist warscheinlich durchgefallen, weil du nicht er bist #q. Das muss er besser wissen. #c

Schwarzangeln ist für meine sicht, nicht ok. Aber: Wenn noch nie einer schwarz geangelt hat, wie soll er dann denn spaß daran finden? Keiner wird einen Fischereischein machen, ohne erfahrung darin zu haben, und das bekommt man eben auch durchs schwarzangeln. Und für das haben wir ja unsre prüfung abgelegt um Legal zu fischen


----------



## Devin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Fischereischein.
Würde gerne das Angeln anfangen. Leider sind ja Vorbereitungskurse und Prüfung schon gelaufen und werden in unserem Bundesland erst nächstes Jahr wieder angeboten.
Nun meine Frage:

*Ist es möglich, die Prüfung in einem anderen (Bundes-)Land zu machen und sich anschließend von der Gemeinde einen Fischereischein ausstellen zu lassen?*

Ich habe gehört, dass der Fischereischein beispielsweise in Österreich auch ohne Prüfungsvorbereitungskurse möglich ist.
Ist diese dann, ähnlich wie der Führerschein auf Deutschland übertragbar?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nein, du MUSST bei uns einen vorbereitungslehrgang machen, und die staatliche fischerprüfung ablegen.

Mit dem österreicher kommst bei uns nicht weit. Gibt zwar einige gewässer, soviel ich gehört habe, wo du mit dem A fischen kannst, aber frag mich nicht wo und wie.


----------



## Hausl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Guten Morgen Leidensgenossen,*

Das ewige Lied vom warten auf das Zeugnis, bekomm jetzt langsam echt nen Vogel!!!!!!
Aber was hilft es abwarten und Tee oder besser Bier trinken und Jerkruten bestellen.
Was ich sicher weiß das die Durchfallerbescheide Ende letzter Woche eingegangen sind bei uns, mein Kumpel hat mir erzählt das in seinem Kurs wo er teilgenommen hat einer den Brief des nicht Bestandens erhalten hat.


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

:vstreikt die post heut immer noch?


----------



## winnipuh

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hallo erst mal bin neu hier habe auch die prüfung gemacht 
in bayern und ratet malwas heut in meinen briefkasten wahr ??? richtig meine urkunde ab montag kann ich raus solang braucht meine gemeinde noch ich hoffe ihr bekommt sie auch bald morgen schätz ich mal #h


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das Freut mich doch gz an dich und Petri


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wie, wo, was ich will auch meine urkunde !!:c:c:c:cwahrscheinlich wenn es nach dem alphapet geht bin ich einer der letzten wo sie bekommt nachname mit n #d:c

woher kommst du ? und was ist der erste buchstabe in deinem nachnamen?


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

NEID **** NEID **** NEID **** bei uns war außer oller Werbung wieder nix im Briefkasten  #q

Freue mich aber, daß der Versand nun scheinbar doch "los geht" und sag' mal HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!!!


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ganni, ich denke mal des geht jetzt schubweise nach Plz.


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Oh man :rofl:. Ich denke mal das dass mit dem teilnehmer zahlen zusammen hängd. 

Weiß auch nicht, glaube ich zumindest. Will auch urkunde haben .

Sonst noch jemand da, der sie bekommen hat???


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

teilnehmerzahl?? dann warte ih ja noch ewig war bei knapp 7000 und plz auch 96049 Bamberg:v


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jo, ich bin bei knapp 4000, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß es echt nicht!

Aber, ich würde es so machen, da alles von nummer .... gespeichert ist, und per edv erfasst  wird. ^^


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

#q:valso du bei 4000 ich bei 7000 dann muss ich wahrscheinlich noch ne woche warten#q:v


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Lieber eine woche  als eine woche und ein tag  Der wisch kommt schon noch, hab ihn ja selber noch nicht


----------



## winnipuh

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

mein name fängt mit B an und ich hatte die teilnehmerzal 1756  ich kenne ein paar leute die haben sie heute auch bekommen also kann es ja nicht mehr ange dauern nur geduld habe gedacht angler müssen geduld haben #c |rolleyesvielleicht morgen


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja ich hoffe es dass das ding morgen kommt aber vormittag dann kann ich noch auf die gemeinde und kann am wochenende angeln gehn


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

sorry meine nummer war ca. 6200 nicht 7000 aber egal wegen den paar aber vill kommt es ja dann doch weng früher :vik:


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

uiii da ich aus Wernberg komme (gleich neben Pfreimd) müsste ich ja meine Urkunde morgen auch bekommen xD
Ich hoffe  zumindest^^
aber da die Gemeinde morgen um 12 uhr zu macht muss ich sowieso bis montag warten

Wie lange brauchen die Leute bei der Gemeinde ca?

Gruß doni


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also bei uns in bamberg denk ich 10 min so wurde es mir gesagt ist aber von gemeinde zu gemeinde unterschiedlich was hattest du für ne prüfungsnummer und was ist dein 1ter buchstabe im nachnamen???


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

... is ja lustig .... ich könnte buchstaben B und nummer 8750 anbieten |wavey:... LOL .... meint ihr ich kann mir jetzt ausrechnen, is wann das dingens endlich im briefkasten liegt #c ????

.. naja, da die post bei uns eigentlich immer um 10 uhr bereits durch ist und man den schein bei unserer gemeinde inerhalb weniger minuten ausgestellt bekommt, besteht ja immerhin noch hoffnung fürs 1. Angel-Wochenende


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

joa ich wünsch dir viel glück und ich hoffe das dass ding heute eintrudelt bei mir und bei euch


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

was ich komisch finde dass bis etz nur einer reingeschrieben hat wo seine urkunde bekommen hat,- und es haben ja nicht nur 20 leute in bayern die prüfung gemacht dann müssen doch schon mehr ihre urkunde bekommen haben


----------



## Rafi ..79

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die sind schon beim Angeln und haben keine zeit mehr zu posten:v


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

dass kann sein


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...tja.... das war wohl nix heute ...post ist da gewesen, aber L E I D E R ohne den lang ersehnten Umschlag #q es wäre ja auch wirklich zuuu schön gewesen, wenn sie das Amt an die angegebenen 3-5 Wochen gehalten hätte .... hoffe, Ihr habt heute mehr Glück #6


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also ich hab auch nix aber egal dann kommts halt nächste Woche.
Aber wenns dann noch länger dauert dann #q


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

naja die 5 wochen sind ja erst morgen rum -ich warte immer noch auf die post


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja, schnarch, wir sitzen in diesem Fall regionalmäßig wohl leider am letzten Zipfel von Bayern ...mag gar nicht dran denken, nach welchem Versand-System die dort verfahren :v


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich verstehe dass auch nicht mein kumpel hat gemeint letztes jahr hat es 3,5 wochen gedauert und bei uns dauert es schon 5 wochen gut es war zwar ostern drin und der post streik aber wenn ich es normal wegschicke ist es in 2 - 3 tagen normalerweise da egal ob münchen oder würzburg oder bamberg


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

die post ist in sichtweite etz hilft nur noch beten hoffetlich ist es dabei.- hab noch eine std um auf die gemeinde zu gehen


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

#6 D A U M E N D R ü C K #6


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Post war da und ratet mal was dabei war - NIX - NIX und wieder NIX#q#qkönnt ->:v


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hab grad in starnberg angerufen nur AB info die zeugnisse wurden am 28.3 verschickt und die bescheide für nichtbestehen am 20.3 is ja klar weil dann muss man sich widda anmelden dass heißt wieder geld überweißen dass geht schneller , weil die wo die prüfung bestanden haben von denen bekommen sie ja kein geld mehr also haben sie mit denen nichts mehr zu tun also können die ja warten


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

dass heißt die wo noch nichts bekommen haben haben zwar bestanden aber wir müssen halt warten #q


----------



## Hagbard

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir im Raum Nürnberg ist die Urkunde auch noch nicht angekommen!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

is ja klar, daß Starnberg nun PÜNKTLICH zum Ende der 5. Woche genau diese AB Ansage laufen lässt, denn irgendwie müssen sie sich ja absichern, weil sonst am Montag dort die Telefone heiß laufen würden ....tztztztz ..... da fällt einem wirklich nix mehr ein ..... |kopfkrat .....


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*ich finde dass einfach ne sauerrei!!:r*


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ohman, das ist echt schon nimmer schön, post war zwar bei mir noch nicht da, aber wenn ihr noch nichts habt, werd ich auch nichts bekommen . Aber eins ist gut, wenn sie "nichtbestanden" am 20sten weggeschickt haben, ist die post schon angekommen. Und ich habe nichts bekommen also hab ich bestanden *gg*. Eine gute nachricht für mich. Naja, vll. kommt morgen was an . Wieder warten, warten!!!


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

normal müsste es morgen kommen dann sind ja 5 wochen rum aber wenn es portooptiemiert oder wie dass heißt kommt hat die post 10 tage zeit es auszuliefern und wenn sie am 28. weggeschickt worden sind dann kann es noch bis montag dauern,- aber ist ja etz eh egal weil am we hat die gemeinde eh nicht offen


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da hast du recht, trotzdem will ich entlich meine urkunde in meiner hand halten!!!

Bayern, des sama mia...


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So, die post war da, und wieder nichts


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jawohl , bayern des sama mia -jawohl  woher kommst du fischer 1991?


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Heute auch wieder nix gekommen


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich stamme aus der nähe von passau  du ganni??
Noch jemand da??

warten wir zusammen


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

grade war post da und was meint ihr war was drin????????

RICHTIG es war mal wieder NUR EIN PIZZA WERBUNG scheis drin.......
ich könnte mich in meine Hand beißen. Das war mal wieder so klar das die Behörden es mal wieder net hin bekommen. Ich war mit meinem Freund schon am Wetten das die erst in 6wochen kommen und wie es aussieht habe ich noch recht so ein MÜLL.
Außerdem mein Nachname ist mit *F* und habe die Nummer 699


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

aus bamberg habt ihr msn oder icq?


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Stimmt, sorry hab grad dein profil angeguckt

Jo, icq hab ich, du auch??


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja schreib ma nummer - privat


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> ja schreib ma nummer - privat



bekommen?|wavey:


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

es ist echt zum aus der haut fahren, wie die uns leiden lassen ..... statt zu fischen hocken wir nun hier und fragen uns, wo die urkunde bleibt .... naja, wenigstens macht die AB Ansage vom Lfv Mut ....


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



pescador61 schrieb:


> es ist echt zum aus der haut fahren, wie die uns leiden lassen ..... statt zu fischen hocken wir nun hier und fragen uns, wo die urkunde bleibt .... naja, wenigstens macht die AB Ansage vom Lfv Mut ....



AB Ansage ? Was sagt die den ?


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

die AB-Ansage sagt, daß die Durchfaller Bescheide bereits am 20.03. versendet wurden und die Urkunden am 28.03.2008 versendet wurden.

Wie bereits gesagt, müssen sie sich ja knapp vor ende der 5 woche "absichern", denn sonst laufen dort am Montag wirklich die Telefone heiß


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

habt ihr auch icq ihr 2? naja absichern die laufen sowieso heiß wenn sie am montag net da sind


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jo, das könnt ihr mir glauben, ruf ich alleine schon 10 mal an


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja, ganni, hab auch icq, aber ich klinke mich nun mal für ne weile aus .... werde mich mal um den wohnwagen kümmern, ... bevor dann vor lauter anglerei keine zeit mehr dafür bleibt ;-)

wünsche euch noch nen schönen nachmittag und hoffe für uns alle, dass morgen endlich die Urkunde im Briefkasten ist #6


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich kann euch verstehen, habe damals auch 5 Wochen auf das Prüfungszeugnis warten müssen. 

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

naja nur dass die 5 wochen morgen rum sind und ich denk ma nicht das dass morgen kommt


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wie kann das eigentlich sein (laut AB-Ansage haben die ja
die Urkunden am 28.3 versendet) dass der Versand so ewig dauert im Normalfall kommt Post ja schon innerhalb 2-3 Tagen an
Wenn das 10 Tage dauert wie das in der E-mail von Starnberg (habe ich auch in diesen Thread reingepostet) steht dann wäre der Stichtag doch Montag oder. 

Ich kanns kaum noch verwarten.
Wenn irgendjemand seine Urkunde in Händen hält dann bitte hier rein posten.

Gruß

spaghettifresser1


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jop eigg schon


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

dann sinds aber dann auch keine 5 wochen  am montag


----------



## Hausl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus alle miteinand!!!

Endlich das Prüfungszeugnis ist da, Montag auf die Gemeinde und los gehts.
Hoffe das bei euch im Briefkasten das Zeugnis drin ist, und die hurrets Warterei 
ein Ende hat!

Grüsse aus dem Donau- Ries


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jiiiiippppiiiieeeeehhhhhhh 

**** BESTANDEN **** BESTANDEN ***** URKUNDE IST DA !!!!! 

:vik: ... endlich ist die letzte Ungewissheit vorbei und es kann losgehen !!!!!

Wünsche Euch genauso viel Glück !!!!!

Gruss vom pescador #6


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na,  Hausl, glaube wir waren gleichzeitig am Briefkasten, hhmmm..? 
auch dir HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!!


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir war bis jetzt noch nix drin |bigeyes 
Naja vieleicht kommt sie ja noch und wenn nicht |krach:


----------



## Hausl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus pescador61 gutes Briefkastentimming HEHEHE
Glückwunsch und viel Petri Heil Dir, und allen die noch evtl. warten
und das Teil bald in den Händen halten.
Das Teil trutelt jetzt bestimmt überall ein!

Gruss Hausl


----------



## Mc_B

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja nun scheint es endlich soweit zu sein ...auch meine lag heute im Briefkasten. 

Auch von mir noch mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch und bald fette Fische an alle Prüflinge die 2008 bestanden haben und den Daily-Briefkastn-Run nun hoffentlich (bald) hinter sich haben.

Greetz from LA


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

W00000000t hab meins auch bekommen !!!!


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich finds nur einwenig Schade das meine Gemeinde zu hat,..
Sonst wäre ich später schon am Wasser


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist leider auch noch nicht da.
Vieeleicht kommt es ja am Montag


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

juhuu der postbote war da!!! und ratet mal was er dabei hatte? richtig nur werbung!!


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also irgendwie bin ich ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige bin bei dem´s heute nicht gekommen ist 

Naja denke mal dass es am montag kommt.

Hätte mir heute eh nix gebracht das zeugniss da die gemeinde eh vor montag net auf hat 

gruß ,maulwurf


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

|splat:|splat:|splat:|splat:|splat:


----------



## Fenris666

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir ist's heut gekommen, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt meinen Ausweiß bekomm!?|kopfkrat


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja dass stimmt schon aber mich :vdass an weil die 5 wochen heute rum sind! wenn einer von uns dass geld nur 1e minute zu spät überwießen hätte hättest nicht an der prüfung teilnehmen gekonnt aber die können sich ja zeit lassen mitn wegschicken :v


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Fenris666 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist's heut gekommen, nur hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich jetzt meinen Ausweiß bekomm!?|kopfkrat


auf die gemeinde gehen zur info die schicken dich dann zu einem büro und da kannst ihn dann beantragen 5 jahre 40 € + 35€ bearbeitung oder auf lebenszeit kommt dann drauf an wie alt du bist musst halt dann fragen#6


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...naja, tröstet Euch ... wir haben sie nun zwar, aber können vor Montag ja auch noch nicht wirklich was mit anfangen |kopfkrat ....

Den Antrag für den Fischereischein kannst Du auf deiner zuständigen Gemeinde beantragen. Eventuell wird ein Führungszeugnis verlangt, kommt auf die Gemeinde an. Unsre Gemeinde braucht zum Beispiel keines, und den Schein stellt sie auch sofort aus 

Kosten Fischereischein
Gesamtkosten für Fischereischeine
Fischereischeinabgabe für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit


14 bis 22 Jahre = 300 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
23 bis 27 Jahre = 288 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
28 bis 32 Jahre = 256 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
33 bis 37 Jahre = 224 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
38 bis 42 Jahre = 192 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
43 bis 47 Jahre = 160 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
48 bis 52 Jahre = 128 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
53 bis 57 Jahre = 96 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
58 bis 62 Jahre = 64 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr
63 bis 67 Jahre = 32 Euro, plus 35 Euro Gebühr


Fischereischein für 5 Jahre
40 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr

Fischereischein für Jugendliche ab 10 bis 14 Jahre
10 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 5 Euro Gebühr

Fischereischein für Jugendliche mit Fischerprüfung für 5 Jahre
20 Euro Fischereiabgabe, plus 35 Euro Gebühr

Gruss von pescador


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja dass ist mir ja auch egal ob es am montag kommt oder ob ich es etz schon hätte aber ich find nur dumm weil eben heut die fünf wochen rum sind und bei uns kommt die post erst um 11.00 uhr und dann hab ich noch eine std zeit zum rathaus zu gehen und dann bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige und um 12 machen sie zu super so könnte ich schon um 8 ins rathaus komm um halb 9 raus bin um 9 beim angelverein - eintreten und jahreskarte holen - und um 9.30 uhr werden die würmer gebaden


----------



## Mc_B

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gibts irgendwelche Anforderungen ans Lichtbild, hab nur noch paar Bewerbungsfotos zu hause und die sind um einiges größer also die normalen passfotos ... außerdem weiß vielleicht jemand ob in Landshut das Führungszeugnis gebraucht wird ?

Danke und Gruß !
Mc B from LA


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

lichtbild wird zugeschnitten hab auch nur noch eins und dass ist auch weng größer denk dass wird nichts machen schau einfach auf deinen perso so in der größenordnung wegen führungszeugniss kA musst dich befragen oder schau ma im i-net ob da was drin steht


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jia jia jia, meins ist auch da  *freu* an die anderen  jo ihr habt recht, kann auch noch nichts damit anfangen  Also bleibt sichs gleich ob heut oder am montag.


----------



## Fletscher

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meine Urkunde lag heute auch im Briefkasten! :vik: :vik: #6


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

:v|krach:#q:r:e


----------



## Nürnbergertauwurm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

#q meine ist auch noch nicht da #q bin ja mal gespannt wie lange das noch dauert. ;+


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meine auch noch nicht -.-

40€ UND 35€ Bearbeitungsgebühr is schon iwie dreist^^ die blödn beamten xD


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja stimmt - hauptsache die wollen ihr geld gleich wenn die ma drauf warten müssen kommen sie gleich mit nem anwalt etc. solche wi....


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wenn dass ding am montag noch net da ist verklage ich sie,- weil ich hab mein geld gezahlt und auf den zetteln steht bis 5 wochen dann muss es nach 5 wochen da sein und nicht nach 5 wochen und 1 tag oder 5 wochen und 2 tage ich könnt kotzen die meinen mit uns können sie es machen weil wir sind ja nur ein kleines licht


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Es ist echt zum :r werden.Bei mir war das Zeugnis heute wieder nicht im Briefkasten .Ich wünsche allen die wo die das
Zeugnis bekommen haben ein Petri heil ³.



Gruß spahettifresser1
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich glaube fast, diejenigen, die noch keinen Bescheid bekommen haben, werden wohl nicht bestanden haben


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast, diejenigen, die noch keinen Bescheid bekommen haben, werden wohl nicht bestanden haben



xD du bisd gemein


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...ich weiß nicht ..naja, ich würde die hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben; -zumal die AB Ansage vom LfV ja sagt, daß die Durchfaller-Bescheide bereits am 20.03. versendet wurden und die Urkunden am 28.03.

 #cDazu kommt, daß die Druckerei der Urkunde nach bei securitiyprints in Einbeck gedruckt wurde und der Absender zwar Starnberg, aber der Poststempel auf dem Briefumschlag Göttingen ist #c

....wie soll da wer noch durchblicken und überhaupt, falls der Poststreik tatsächlich damit zu tun hat/hatte, kann es natürlich sehr viele potentielle Streikstellen im Ablauf geben.

Nur Mut, Eure ist am Montag sicher auch im Briefkasten #6

PS: danke für die Glückwünsche ... ich wünsche Euch genausoviel Glück und allseits PETRI HEIL


----------



## tschabippe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

tja, habe meinen Schein schon seit Freitag (Zeugnis kam am Donnerstag), war auch schon fischen, gestern und heute, die Forellen beissen auch kräftig!

Petri!


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast, diejenigen, die noch keinen Bescheid bekommen haben, werden wohl nicht bestanden haben


na klar wenn man mal im i-net schauen würde nach den lösungen und dann das vergleicht dann weiß man schon ob man bestanden hat oder nicht. ich z.b. habe alle fragen vergleicht und habe bestanden. HABE ABER MEINE URKUNDE IMMER NOCH NICHT  |krach:  sie wurden aber schon am 28.3.2008 los geschickt. der versand weg dauert doch übelst lange wenn es ca. 7.000 - 10.000 leute gibt die bestanden haben. und dann kann immer noch passieren das die drucker , Frankiermaschine , etc... mal kaputt gehen ist doch alles möglich. dann kann auch noch ein fehler bei den beamten passieren dann wird noch einer der beamten krank oder verschlampt denn scheis. ich will damit sagen das die denn noch net bekommen haben sich keine sorgen machen sollen der kommt bestimmt#6 weil wenn am 20.3.2008 die Durchfallerbescheide rauß sind dann müssten die schon längst da sein also  TOI TOI TOI der kommt schon ich habe denn ja auch noch net bekommen. aber bringt ja eh nix ist ja wochenende.

An alle die in schon bekommen haben PETRI HEIL und viel spaß beim Angeln. Mein Freund war heute auch schon wieder Angeln
NEID NEID NEID 1,12 Hecht gefangen^^

MFG Petri Heil

euer Hecht Ralle |wavey:


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

nur dumm dass der hecht noch schonzeit hat


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja das stimmt er hat ihn auch brav und schonend zurück gesetzt


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

grade ruft mich ein freund an sagt er hat die urkunde auch bekommen und sein nachname beginnt mit *Z* lol es geht überhaupt net nach namen^^


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bestanden dürfte ich auch haben  ich hoffe blos das se nächste woche kommt montag/dienstag... 

Viel Glück schonmal denen die Ihr Zeugnis/Schein schon haben  und Petri Heil


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

nein wie die verschicken weiß kein mensch nach nummern geht es so wie es aussieht auch net ich denke nachdem die post 10 tage zeit hat die urkunden auszutragen wird es so sein wenn sie viel zu tun haben bleiben sie liegen und wenn sie nix zu tun haben nehmen sie die umschläge mit ->post dumm<-


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja bestanden haben denk ich ma alle wo noch *keinen* großen weißen umschlag haben aber montag ist der letzte tag es gibt kein dienstag mehr weil 1. sind die 5 wochen rum 2. ist dann die 10 tage briefzustellungs frist rum und 3. hab ich keine lust noch länger zu warten!!!:r


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Keine Panik leute, vor montag/dienstag läuft eh nix. 
Hab jetzt meins, Freu mich, aber etwas damit machen kann ich bis dahin auch nicht


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mal was ganz anderes an die Jungangler,..
Was habtn vor beim "ersten mal"   
Schon eins zwei Zielfische im Kopf ?


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Barsch und große Brassen


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> ja bestanden haben denk ich ma alle wo noch *keinen* großen weißen umschlag haben aber montag ist der letzte tag es gibt kein dienstag mehr weil 1. sind die 5 wochen rum 2. ist dann die 10 tage briefzustellungs frist rum und 3. hab ich keine lust noch länger zu warten!!!:r





Und was willst Du dagegen tun|kopfkrat kannst ja ne Runde Schwarzangeln und Dir den noch nicht vorhandenen Schein wieder abnehmen lassen:q:q :q


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also meine ersten Zielfische werden Hecht , Zander , Wels sein wenn nicht auch mal ein Barsch und Forelle kommt drauf an ich freue mich über jeden Fisch bin da nicht so. *flüster* aber über meinen ersten Hecht und Zander würde ich mich riesig freuen^^.

Petri Heil

euer Hecht Ralle


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich werd anfangs mal Karpfen versuchen und wenn die Schonzeit vorüber ist probiers ich mal bisschen mit Spinnfischen, son Hecht und nen Zander würden misch schon Freuen 

Gruß
doni


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja aber ehrlich einen schönen leckeren Wels könnte ich mir auch vorstellen naja mal eine frage  wo wollt ihr so Fischen ich wohne in München


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

x) ich werde größtenteils im Fluss angeln und du?


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

fisch hin oder her hauptsache angeln vorrausgesetzt dass die urkunde entlich ma im briefkasten liegt:r


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich werde in Seen angeln da kann ich mir schön ein Ruderboot ausleihen kostet die Stunde 1euro dann bin ich ca. 4-7 stunden draußen das passt. Freue mich auf morgen wenn endlich die Urkunde kommt^^

Petri Heil

euer Hecht Ralle


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meinst die kommt morgen hecht ralle? ich hoffe es zwar auch aber ich glaub nicht wirklich dran


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

doch ganni die kommen morgen ich bete heute für alle die sie noch net bekommen haben^^


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich habe die auch noch net


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich bete schon seit 5 wochen^^ aber bist etz hat es noch nix geholfen


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

aber die müssen morgen kommen weil sonnst glüht ja dann morgen die leitung wenn dann so viele anrufen


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja dann bekommen die auch von mir ein problem^^


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hoffe auch das ich meine morgen bekomm  

Naja wenn net dann Dienstag xD 

Als Angler muss man ja Geduld haben


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wahrscheinlich kommt morgen der bescheid fürs nichtbestehen dann geh ich aber die wand hoch wie gesagt wenn es in münchen noch net da ist wo ja starnberg fast neben dran ist ist schon komisch vor allem ich komm aus bamberg da kann ich fast net glauben dass dass morgen dann da ist aber ich hoffe es! viel glück an alle die noch nichts bekommen haben -> siehe signatur


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



d0ni schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das ich meine morgen bekomm
> 
> Naja wenn net dann Dienstag xD
> 
> Als Angler muss man ja Geduld haben


 
d0ni es muss morgen, denk erst gar nicht an dienstag es muss morgen kommen!!!


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja ich hoff auch xD will endlich angeln , Erlaubnisschein liegt jeden tag 30 cm entfernt grml, 

Wünsch auch allen viel glück die den Schein noch net haben und das er morgen kommt


----------



## Hechtknusper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...hier in Oberfranken habe ich auch noch nichts bekommen. Sitze auch schon wie auf Kohlen... Hatte schon das Schlimmste befürchtet! Aber dank diesem Forum bin ich nun erleichtert! Hoffe der Schein kommt heute endlich. Wie heißt es so schön: "Was lange wert, wird endlich gut!" - oder so ähnlich ;-).


----------



## Hagbard

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meiner Bescheid kam am Samstag. Heute früh gleich Schein auf der Stadt geholt und später gehts direkt schon das erste mal aufs ANGELN 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so dann warten wir mal ab was uns heut der postbote bringt nur dumm dass die post bei uns erst um 11 kommt aber wenn er was dabei hatt dann ist es mir egal wann sie kommt


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Urkunde da |bigeyesauf,s Amt gegangen und was muss man erfahren ? 
Das die pisser noch bis Mittwoch brauchen 
Wahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Es Ist Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Petri Heil


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> Es Ist Da!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Petri Heil


 

Na dann dicke Fische !!!#a

wo wirste denn angeln?


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meins ist auch da, jetzt nachher um 13 uhr nur noch auf die gemeinde und hoffen dass die es gleich austellen.

petri heil


----------



## Black Rat

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

11:15 Uhr        Uhrkunde dem Postboten förmlich aus den Händen gerissen

11:30 Uhr        Gemeinde davon überzeugt den Fischereischein sofort auszustellen (hätte bis Mitwoch gedauert)
11:50 Uhr        stolzer Besitzer eines Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit

nun ab zum Angeln
petri alle zusammen


----------



## pescador61

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*** G L Ü C K W U N S C H **** auch an diejenigen, die die URKUNDE "erst" oder besser endlich heute erhalten haben

|laola:


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Black Rat schrieb:


> 11:15 Uhr        Uhrkunde dem Postboten förmlich aus den Händen gerissen
> 
> 11:30 Uhr        Gemeinde davon überzeugt den Fischereischein sofort auszustellen (hätte bis Mitwoch gedauert)
> 11:50 Uhr        stolzer Besitzer eines Fischereischeins auf Lebenszeit
> 
> nun ab zum Angeln
> petri alle zusammen



lol wie hastn das angestellt dass die den gleich ausgestellt haben. bei mir dauerts bis mittwoch :v


----------



## spaghettifresser1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jupiee...............................................
Es ist da.


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

JUHU MEINE IST AUCH DA GRADE IN POSTKASTEN GESCHAUT YEEESSSSSSS JIPI

Petri Heil 
euer Hecht Ralle


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jeah ich hab ihn auch xD aber war grad gemeinde und ich kann ihn erst MORGEN abholen    

JEAHHH


----------



## zander23

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So endlich ist das Zeugnis da!:vik:


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab gleich mal für Morgen Urlaub eingetragen xD boah ich flipp aus ich will heute schon ..


----------



## Nürnbergertauwurm

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meine Urkunde ist auch heute gekommen und meine Gemeinde hat den Schein mir sofort ausgestellt. War eine Sache von 20min. :vik:


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jia, hehe meiner war am samstag da hehe. Ne schmarn. Aber ich muss erst schaun das ich auf die gemeinde komm


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so 1ter angeltag vorbei zwar nix raus aber egal wenigstens hats ein paar mal gezupft zur frage wo ich zum angeln gehe ->> http://www.av-baunach.de/


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch an die, die Ihre Urkunde heute bekommen haben ! :vik:

Ich habe Heute meinen Schein bei der Gemeinde abgeholt (war schon am Freitag ohne Urkunde dort und hab schonmal alles unterschrieben) 
Musste heute dann lediglich die Urkunde vorzeigen und 10 min später war ich dann schon wieder weg :q
Bin gleich zum Angelladen gedüst und hab mir die Jahreskarte für den Main geholt.  So schnell waren dann 170 Euro weg :c
Naja, mit Angeln wars heute aber nix, draußen wütet nen Blizzard |uhoh:


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@golemx wo am main angelst du denn? die schweinfurter strecke? oder ne andere

und wo angelt der rest so? beisst bei der kälte überhaupt was?

gruß maulwurf


----------



## mico74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jaaaaaa endlich da :q morgen gleich zum amt und schein beantragen dan gehts los #h


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wenn morgen dass wetter passt bin ich  morgen wieder draußen warum den nicht man muss ja etz die 5 wochen wieder reinholen


----------



## mico74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ganni schrieb:


> wenn morgen dass wetter passt bin ich  morgen wieder draußen warum den nicht man muss ja etz die 5 wochen wieder reinholen



wo gehts dan hin?komms ja aus bamberg und das is ja gleich hier ums eck..|wavey:


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



mico74 schrieb:


> wo gehts dan hin?komms ja aus bamberg und das is ja gleich hier ums eck..|wavey:


-->>http://www.av-baunach.de/<<-:vik:


----------



## Hechtknusper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch in Oberfranken wurden gestern die Urkunden in den Briefkasten geworfen. Endlich! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Bestandenen! Petri Heil und viel Spaß am Wasser. Hoffe, ich komm zum ersten Angeln am Wochenende...


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jo leute, mein schein kommt am freitag  werd am wochenede gleich mal an unsren baggersee starten...

Infos von unsrem verein www.fischerundnaturfreunde.de 

Einfach geil, glückwunsch an alle bestandenen, und die druchgefallen sind  Nur nicht denn kopf hängen lassen, gibt eine nachprüfung und die besteht ihr 

Lg niederbayern...


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So, war gerade n bisschen draussen 

Aber leider kein Biss, hab noch net wirklich nen Plan wo ich angeln soll, die Strömung ist ziemlich stark wegen Hochwasser. 
Nja wird schon )

Gruß
doni


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> @golemx wo am main angelst du denn? die schweinfurter strecke? oder ne andere
> 
> und wo angelt der rest so? beisst bei der kälte überhaupt was?
> 
> gruß maulwurf



Sers, 
Yo hab mir die SW Karte gekauft (Wipfeld bis Untertheres) |wavey:


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



GolemX schrieb:


> Sers,
> Yo hab mir die SW Karte gekauft (Wipfeld bis Untertheres) |wavey:



die hole ich mir morgen auch |supergri  hast du die dir vorher reservieren lassen oder hast du so noch eine bekommen.

hast schon ne vorstellung wo du an dieser strecke angelst?

gruß maulwurf


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab heute ebenfalls meinen Schein beantragt. Ist am Donnerstag fertig;-)

Ich komme auch aus dem Raum SW - vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam den Main unsicher machen....?


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



froxter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab heute ebenfalls meinen Schein beantragt. Ist am Donnerstag fertig;-)
> 
> Ich komme auch aus dem Raum SW - vielleicht kann man ja mal gemeinsam den Main unsicher machen....?



klar warum nicht


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hmmmm.....
1.Mai.....dann sind die Räuber wieder "offen"....


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> die hole ich mir morgen auch |supergri  hast du die dir vorher reservieren lassen oder hast du so noch eine bekommen.
> 
> hast schon ne vorstellung wo du an dieser strecke angelst?
> 
> gruß maulwurf



Yo war reserviert,
ohne geht nichts mehr (nur noch Monats und Tageskarten) 

Hmm wo ich Angeln werde,..
Um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung !  |kopfkrat
Ich werde wohl die nächsten paar Tage einwenig spazieren und mir die Strecke genauer anschauen.

@froxter
Schön wärs,..
Bei uns am Main sind die Raubfische bis August geschont.


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

auf der Seite von Fischereiverband Unterfranken ist die Schonzeit bis 30.04 aufgeführt. Sowohl Hecht als auch Zander...!?


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



froxter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf der Seite von Fischereiverband Unterfranken ist die Schonzeit bis 30.04 aufgeführt. Sowohl Hecht als auch Zander...!?



Das sind die Gesetzlichen Schonzeiten für Bayern (soweit ich weiss) Die Schonzeiten für die jeweilige Gewässer kann gaaaaanz anders sein. 

Hab mal nen Bild von meiner Main karte gemacht ! 
http://img153.*ih.us/img153/8366/mainzo2.jpg


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hm, merkwürdig.
Unter fischereiverband-unterfranken ist die Schonzeit bis 30.04 eben für Unterfranken aufgeführt....?
Und die Schweinfurter Mainstrecke ist dort auch als Gewässer aufgeführt.
Werde da mal anfragen was denn nun Sache ist.


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

tag 2 vorbei wieder nix raus naja wird schon noch


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



froxter schrieb:


> Hm, merkwürdig.
> Unter fischereiverband-unterfranken ist die Schonzeit bis 30.04 eben für Unterfranken aufgeführt....?
> Und die Schweinfurter Mainstrecke ist dort auch als Gewässer aufgeführt.
> Werde da mal anfragen was denn nun Sache ist.



die schonzeiten kann der fischereirechtsinhaber verlänger wie er mag nur unter die gesetzlichen schonzeiten kann er nicht, also die schonzeiten und maße verkürzen. Ausser beim Waller da ist das schonmaß von der regierung unterfranken verkürzt worden von 70 cm auf 50 cm weil der main einen angeblichen überbestand an wallern hat.

aber sehts positiv dieses jahr sind sie ab august offen sonst waren sie immer bis september gesperrt. 

gruß maulwurf


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

endlich hab ich auch meinen schein, vorhin die mainkarte geholt und um 14 uhr gehts das erste mal los. Gott sei dank 

Petri Heil

Maulwurf


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

und hat schon jemand einen fisch rausgezogen von den neuen fischerreischein besitzern ?  ich selber hatte noch kein glück vill wenn dass wetter passt geh ich morgen am freitag und am sonntag wieder raus und hoffe dass mal was beißt - Petri Heil


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> endlich hab ich auch meinen schein, vorhin die mainkarte geholt und um 14 uhr gehts das erste mal los. Gott sei dank
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Maulwurf


 
na dann PETRI HEIL#6


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jo, ich werd am samstag mein ersten tag starten, schein kommt erst am freitag die laamis :rofl: egal, wennigstens kommt er


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so 1. mal am wasser gewesen und nichts gefangen nicht mal nen biss gehabt. 

Der einzige der nass war, war ich. Aber naja morgen ist ja auch nochn tag


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War heute nochmal für 2 stunden draussen  2x brasse und 1 rotauge 

immerhin 

Die blöde strömung macht mir nur iwie nen Strich durch die Rechnung ^^ kann nur an so ner Bucht angeln wo Strömung net vorbei fließt  

wie siehts bei euch aus?

Gruß
doni


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



d0ni schrieb:


> War heute nochmal für 2 stunden draussen  2x brasse und 1 rotauge
> 
> immerhin
> 
> Die blöde strömung macht mir nur iwie nen Strich durch die Rechnung ^^ kann nur an so ner Bucht angeln wo Strömung net vorbei fließt
> 
> wie siehts bei euch aus?
> 
> Gruß
> doni



wieso was macht denn die strömung mit dir?  auf was hastn die gefangen also die brassen und das rotauge

gruß maulwurf


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War heut auch mal drausen aber war nur ne std hab mich mal mit nen paar Maden hingehockt , aber leider nix.

Naja hoffe das shit wetter wird langsam mal besser 

Und Petri an alle


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so war heute bzw etz schon gestern drausen hab ne schöne brachse mit 3kg 58cm raus :vik:war aber ein langweiliger drill hätte erst gedacht es währ nur was kleines aber naja war doch größer. mir währ zwar ein karpfen dieser größenordnung noch lieber gewesen aber mann soll mit dem zufrieden sein was man hat auserdem diese woche ist noch lang ma schaun wie es heute wird oder am freitag bzw sonntag :vik:


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So moin ,
War heut früh mal ne Std. drausen hab mal nen Cocktail aus Rotwurm und Made reingeschmiessen.
Nach ca ner halben Std. Konnte ich dann 2 ca 20 cm langen Kerlchen rausziehen.
Immer hin kein Schneider 

Dafür hat es mich 2 mal fast auf die fresse gelegt aber denoch ein guter auftakt 

Mfg Schnarch


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo ich habe mal eine frage

also woher bekomme ich Maden oder Tauwürmer oder wie das Zeug heißt oder kann man sich das auch selber züchten?? vielen dank wenn mir einer was schreiben würde


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



maulwurf2401 schrieb:


> wieso was macht denn die strömung mit dir?  auf was hastn die gefangen also die brassen und das rotauge
> 
> gruß maulwurf




Ach der Fluss den ich beangel führt zur zeit Hochwasser ^^ da is die Strömung bisschen stark. 

und gefangen hab ich die mit Maden und Karpfenfutter im Korb


@Ralle die Maden bekommsde bei zb deinem Angelhändler


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Guck mal in der suchoption unter "wurm zucht" oder "tauwurmzucht"  da findest genügend...


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So tag 2 vorbei, wieder nix. Konnte aber gegen 18 uhr fressaktivitäten (aufsteigende luftblasen) beobachten, d.h. ich werde morgen mal erst abends raus gehen.

ich habs mit boillies auf karpfen versucht und an der anderen rute hatte ich zuerst wurm dann made, und dann wieder wurm, hat alles nix gebracht war 5 std draussen und nix war´s.

Aber naja wird bestimmt noch kommen.

Achja Tauwürmer und maden gibts im angelladen.

@schnarch was sind denn rotwürmer hab ich ja noch nie gehört

gruß maulwurf


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War grad noch 2 Stunden draussen  hatte nen Karpfen dran, nur leider war da nen Baum der im Wasser lag im weg -.- Zum Glück konnte sich der Karpfen nach ner Zeit befreien und ich hab meinen Futterkorb verloren x((


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



d0ni schrieb:


> War grad noch 2 Stunden draussen  hatte nen Karpfen dran, nur leider war da nen Baum der im Wasser lag im weg -.- Zum Glück konnte sich der Karpfen nach ner Zeit befreien und ich hab meinen Futterkorb verloren x((



mit was fürn futter angelst du im korb? Ist das so nen drahtkorb?
und welchen köder hattest am haken dran?

ich versuche es seit 2 tagen mit boillies aber da ging net wirklich was

gruß flo


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab mir mal im Angelladen nen billiges Karpfenfutter gekauft, und Korb hab ich auch nen "billigen" nur mit Drahtgeflecht aussen rum, und am Haken hatte ich so 3-6 Maden 

Mh bei Boilies musst du anfüttern, angelst du im Fliessgewässer oder See?

gruß
doni


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



d0ni schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal im Angelladen nen billiges Karpfenfutter gekauft, und Korb hab ich auch nen "billigen" nur mit Drahtgeflecht aussen rum, und am Haken hatte ich so 3-6 Maden
> 
> Mh bei Boilies musst du anfüttern, angelst du im Fliessgewässer oder See?
> 
> gruß
> doni



eigentlich am main, aber wo ich heute war, ist nen altgewässer mit zu und ablauf in den main, sogut wie keine strömung


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

achja was mir noch einfällt hab da heute mal nen bissl gefüttert, mit boillis und so mais-futter-pellets


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gut wär vielleicht wenn du mit 1 Rute Maden und Futterkorb und mit der anderen Boilies fischt

Und immer schön Anfüttern xD

Gruß doni


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



d0ni schrieb:


> Gut wär vielleicht wenn du mit 1 Rute Maden und Futterkorb und mit der anderen Boilies fischt
> 
> Und immer schön Anfüttern xD
> 
> Gruß doni




das werde ich morgen mal testen, muss dann nur noch futterkörbe und futter kaufen |rolleyes

hab nur keine ahnung welches futter ich dann kaufen muss und wie ich das mische


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab erstmal noch nichts drunter gemischt, einfach nur bisschen wasser rein das es gut zusammen hält und in Korb reinpressen


----------



## schnarch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Rotwurm ist eigentlich nix anderes als der gemeine Mistwurm


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

achso nen mistwurm ist das, hab schon wundergedacht was das fürn monster ist 

das mit dem körbchen werde ich morgen mal testen fangbericht gibts dann morgen abend


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hmm ich werde morgen mittag mal raus gehen,..
Hab zwar nur eine Friedfisch Rute, werde aber trotzdem mal mein Glück versuchen (wenns Wetter halbwegs passt).  
Eingepackte Köder = Tauwürmer, getrocknete Maden ?, Mais und ein paar Gulp Sachen. 
Bin mal gespannt,..   |bigeyes  (Die Montage bereitet mir einwenig Kopfschmerzen, den so ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht was für eine ich machen soll,.. aber naja wird schon werden. 

Denk ich werd in der Nähe von der SKF Brücke angeln, für die die´s interessiert.  #h


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

lol Ergebnis des Heutigen Angeltages,.. 

0 Fische

und der Verlust von: 

1 Schwimmer
6 Vorfächer + Haken (Wurm)
2 Vorfächer + Haken (Carp) 
1 Bissanzeige "Glocke"
min. 5x 60g Bleie
min. 2x 100g Bleie

Ich muss der grösste Angel Noob überhaupt sein.  :c:c

Jedoch gabs einen Highlight, 
Hatte einen schweren Biss auf einen Gulp Wurm-batzen, der recht kurze Drill endete jedoch mit einem Hänger und einem Schnur riss. :c


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wie hasst du denn gefischt? und auch wo?


fang doch erstmal klein an


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



GolemX schrieb:


> lol Ergebnis des Heutigen Angeltages,..
> 
> 0 Fische
> 
> und der Verlust von:
> 
> 1 Schwimmer
> 6 Vorfächer + Haken (Wurm)
> 2 Vorfächer + Haken (Carp)
> 1 Bissanzeige "Glocke"
> min. 5x 60g Bleie
> min. 2x 100g Bleie
> 
> Ich muss der grösste Angel Noob überhaupt sein.  :c:c
> 
> Jedoch gabs einen Highlight,
> Hatte einen schweren Biss auf einen Gulp Wurm-batzen, der recht kurze Drill endete jedoch mit einem Hänger und einem Schnur riss. :c



das hört sich ja ziemlich heftig an  warst am main? wenn ja wo angelst du da

können ja auch gerne mal zusammen los wenn du lust hast.

zu meinem angeltag um 17 uhr raus die eine rute auf boillies die andere mit futterkorb karpfenfutter und auf dem haken maden. Ergebniss: NIX nichtmal nen biss. Musste allerdings schon nach ca einer std aufhören wegen dem Gewitter.


Achja was ist denn ein Gulp wurm Batzen, das hab ich bis zum heutigen tag noch nie gehört

gruß maulwurf


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/geraete/berkley/anzeige.php

spontan in google mal eingegeben
^^

net mal nen biss? Oo

angelst du direkt in der strömung?


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi Maulwurf, 

Yo war am Main, und zwar unter der Brücke zwischen Berg u Grafenrheinfeld. #t
Schon heftige Strömung, ließ mein 100g Bleie driften wie Laub, lol hab sogar einen Krallenblei versucht (war noch vom Ostsee Angeln übrig) 
Aufjeden, 
Könnten klar mal zusammen Angeln.
Ich hab jedoch recht wenig Zeit (Arbeit, Family) also sind genaue Termine recht schwierig auszumachen.
Frage: Hast Du in SW dieses Jahr deinen Kurs gemacht ? (Schimmel, Werner Müller, etc)
Falls ja, Wo warst Du immer gesessen ? 
Ich war immer mit dem Langhaarigen gleich hinter dem Werner Müller sein Platz #h  (hast du mein PN nicht bekommen ?)  

@ Doni, Gulp produziert allerlei Kunstköder, darunter Gulp Tauwürmer, Maden etc.  Mein Zielfisch war eigentlich Barsche


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So, war gesten auch am wasser, hab eine karpfenrute, und eine leichte rute mit schwimmer und dosenmais ausgelegt. Bei der leichten hatte ich 3 bisse von rotaugen, allerdings endete der tag mit nem schneider... 

Es ist nicht alle Tage, ich komme wieder, keine frage


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Moin zusammen,

da unten an der brücke war ich am mittwoch auch mal, bin dort mitder strömung recht gut klar gekommen, gestern und vorgestern war ich allerdings an einem altgewässer. Werde heute mal ne stelle im bereich der staustufe ottendorf austesten vielleicht geht da was.

Also den kurs hatte ich in Veitshöchheim gemacht, hatte den intensivkurs gemacht. Ne Pn hab ich nicht bekommen

gruß maulwurf


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Jungs meine erster Angel tag ist zu ende habe 5 Regenbogenforellen 30 - 50 cm und 1 Seibling von 48 cm. habe mit gundbei 20g gefischt auf ca. 70cm vorfach habe einen TEIG - Hacken verwenden ersten denn Wurm drauf und dann ein 5cent großen Teig batzen drauf nach 1min kam der erste BISS wie geil ich war mich rießig am Freuen^^


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hmm, also ich war heute bei Schonungen (Gädheim oder sowas gleich hinter den Kläranlagen) 
war ganz nett, keine Hänger, kein Verlust von Angelsachen :q, 
leider auch kein Fisch.


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



GolemX schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich war heute bei Schonungen (Gädheim oder sowas gleich hinter den Kläranlagen)
> war ganz nett, keine Hänger, kein Verlust von Angelsachen :q,
> leider auch kein Fisch.



hast du da an dem altgewässer geangelt oder direkt im strom bei untereuerheim? da bin ich heute mal mit dem auto herum gefahren der main hatte heute aber ziemlich hochwasser und vor allem das wasser war trüb oder.

Da an der kläranlage bei gädheim sind doch noch so 3 seen, da hole ich mir am montag noch ne karte für

bei mir gibts heute nichts zu berichten da ich heute leider keine zeit hatte dafür aber morgen 

gruß maulwurf


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

:vik: Hab heute meinen ersten Fisch gefangen (jedenfalls der erste nicht Meeres-Fisch) 
Und zwar eine schöne Brasse mit ca 42 cm !!  #6

@ maulwurf2401
Ich war in Gädheim direkt hinter dem Sportplatz (links den Weg hinter)  
Übrigens, Laut Schild sind die 3 Seen dort bis zum 1.Mai gesperrt "wegen neu Besatz".


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

das mit den seen hat sich eh erledigt war heute an der gemeinde gibt für dieses jahr keine karten mehr. Deshalb bin ich auf der suche nach nem alternativsee 

gruß maulwurf


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Achja, einen kleinen Vorfall gabs, 
Und zwar bin Ich mal ein wenig herum gelaufen (Die Natur und zukünftige Angelplätze bewundert ) und mich sprach ein Jogger an, Auf was ich Fisch, mit was, etc ?
Ich antwortete und dann meinte Er so, ja da hinten sind 3 Die Blinkern ein wenig,.. |uhoh:
Bin gleich hin, und siehe da, 3 Russen (entschuldigen sie den allgemeinen/verallgemeinernde Ausdruck), zig Ruten und alle auf Raubfisch. 
Zwei waren am Blinkern und der Dritte war gerade dabei (ich denk es war ein lebender Köfi einzufädeln,..
Ätzend sowas,.. Schonzeiten missachten, Schwarz Angeln und dann gleich noch so #d
Naja dieses mal habe ich nichts unternommen, aber das nächste mal wenn ich Sie sehe, werden ganz schnell die Helden in Grün angerufen |gr:


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

das problem ist die helden in grün kommen oftmals garnicht weil sie angst haben oder keine ahnung.

Ein kollege von mir hat mal dort angerufen weil eben auch gewisse mitbürger am main unfug trieben untermaßige fische grillen etc.

Da hat er als antwort bekommen er soll bitte die kennzeichen aufschreiben und wieder anrufen, da sie momentan kein fahrzeug zur verfügung haben.

gruß maulwurf


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

dieses problem kenn ich auch was will man da noch sagen. also wenn dass bei mir der fall währ würd ich einfach den gewässerwart anrufen der kümmert sich dann drum weil die fische wo sie einsetzen kosten ja auch viel geld und darum hat der verein genügend leute die kontrolieren und die kommen dann razt fatz


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Handy raus, Polizei anrufen. Ausdrücklich nachfragen, mit wem man denn gerade spricht, den Name ggf. notieren.
Wenn nichts passiert, dann eine Meldung an den Gewässerwart, Fischereiberechtigten oder so.

(Dann warten bis der Streifenwagen auftaucht und die auf der Flucht zurückgelassenen Gerätschaften abgreifen....:q )


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

genau alles mitnehmen was noch rumliegt ->> leichte beute


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da habts recht


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War schon jemand auf Raubfisch?


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



d0ni schrieb:


> War schon jemand auf Raubfisch?



die sind doch an den meisten gewässern noch zu


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so hab gestern meinen ersten karpfen gelandet war zwar kein monster aber immerhin


----------



## d0ni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch 

mit welcher Montage, Köder hasd du ihn denn gefangen?

€ so komm gerade wieder vom Hechtangeln  heute meinen 2. Hecht gefangen, mit 50 cm, immerhin


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

SO war die letzten 3 tage auch wieder mal draussen. Ergebniss

Dienstag nen biss
Mittwoch ein schönes Rotauge mit 28 cm
Heute ein kleiner Kaulbarsch

zwar nicht gerader der knaller aber immerhin. Problem ist aber auch, dass der Main immernoch Hochwasser hat :v

gruß Maulwurf


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hab meinen karpfen auf mais und maden raus habe heute hatte ich wieder einen dran kurz vorm landen hat er sich los gerissen - hatte auch noch nen schönen biss auf boili aber entweder war ich zu langsam oder der fisch zu schnell


----------



## Hecht Ralle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hallo ich war gestern auf Hecht aus war am Stallauer-Weiher Bad Heilbrunn ich hatte einen zupfer + anschlag = NIX habe mit allem es probiert Blinker,Spinner,Gummifisch,Wobbler..... es ging einfach nix kann mir vielleicht wer sagen wo ich da am besten auf Hecht angeln kann ich der umgebung München??

MFG
Hecht Ralle


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

nix mehr los hier lol


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jo, sind alle beim Angeln;-)

War gestern am Main bei Schweinfurt, die Feederrute ausprobieren. Gute Rotfedern, dicke Brachsen (und ´nen 17cm Barsch, der sich einen 23cm-Wurm einverleibt hat....).


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich war gerstern beim anfischen bei uns im verein war an insges.3 baggerlöchern an einem wurden karpfen und brachsen raus geangelt bei dem 2ten weng so kleines zeug und am 3ten da wo ich war nicht ma ein köderfischchen lol


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Freitag wars soweit der raubfisch war offen und was mach ich ich geh zum blinkern mit 4 kumpels am ende vom tag 8 Hechte der größte 78 cm der kleinste 53cm na dann sag ich nur noch PETRI HEIL!


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

von mir auch ein Petri Heil, ich muss mich noch bis 1.6 gedulden mit den raubfischchen.

gruß flo


----------



## maulwurf2401

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

von mir auch ein Petri Heil, ich muss mich noch bis 1.6 gedulden mit den raubfischchen.

gruß flo


----------



## Fischer1991

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab mir gerade mal wieder die alten treats durchgelesen... man war das ein stress damals das ewige warten... aber  4 kleinere welse mit 50 cm und schöne karpfen versprechen mir nicht genung


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

joa dass was damals ein drama


----------



## hätzfelder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hallo
habe mir mal alle 22 seiten dieses forums angeschaut, bin stellenweise in helles lachen ausgebrochen, vor allem wegen den beiträgen von GANNI als er auf seine urkunde gewartet hat.war echt lustig. dass mir das alles noch bevorsteht möchte ich hier am rande vermerken, da ich noch kein angler bin und ich mich für die prüfung 2009 angemeldet habe.
euch allen viel spass und petri heil bei eurem schönen hobby
grüße aus unterfranken 
der hätzfelder
übrigens, wenn es nach den nummern geht mit dem versand der urkunden ich habe eine nummer anfangs 300 bei denen in starnberg


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Du hast noch neben den Gebühren für den Fischreischein die *Fischereiabgabe* zu zaheln und die kann, abhängig vom Alter, recht teuer sein:

*Kosten siehe hier http://www2.augsburg.de/index.php?id=9803*
*(Kosten sind für ganz Bayern gültig!)*


----------



## froxter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Naja, 270,-- für den Intensivkurs ist schon happig.

Ich habe einen "normalen" Kurs besucht (letztes Jahr) und hab dafür 100,-- bezahlt. Dazu die bereits genannte Prüfungsgebühr (26,--), die Kosten für den Jahresfischereischein (je nach Laufzeit; bekommst du im Kurs genau erläutert. Für 5 Jahre glaub ich 40,-- oder so). Zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung gibt es recht hilfreiche Literatur, je nach Umfang 10-50 Euro. Die Jahreskarte für den Main: 78,--. Andere Gewässer sind da zum Teil wesentlich(!) teurer...
Und richtig....vor Mai ´09 wirst du nicht zum Angeln kommen...

Aber...

Ich hab den Schein eigentlich nur aus einer Laune heraus gemacht und hatte eigentlich vor, vielleicht ab und zu mal ans Wasser zu gehen....
Fakt ist:
Was mir die Stunden am Wasser an Erholung, Entspannung und Zeit zum Nachdenken oder einfach mal NICHT nachdenken gebracht haben ist mit Geld nicht zu ersetzen...


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Diese Fischereiabgabe, sind das diese 39 € glaube ich, für diesen Pass oder was kommt da noch Alles dazu?


 
|kopfkrat eigentlich schon gesagt und beantwortet ... 

oder sollte ich es umsonst geschrieben haben ? #c

lese dir doch noch mal mein Posting mit dem Link durch


----------



## ohLsen1860

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus beinand,

ich werde demnächst auch nen Fischereischein machen.
Kosten sind bei mir:

*Kurs 210,-€ mit Schulungsmaterial *
*inklusive Lehrmaterial, ein verbindlicher Fragenkatalog, ein original Prüfungsbogen und  1 Fischessen, das nach dem Praxistermin stattfindet*


Ich hab noch ne Frage und zwar ist dieser Kurs in nem anderen Landkreis (AIC) und ich wohne im LK DAH. Gibts da Probleme bzgl. der Gemeinde usw.


mfg


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nein, Du musst nur bei der Prüfung die Teilnahmebescheinigung eines Kurses vorlegen - ist Voraussetzung zur Zulassung zur Prüfung


----------



## ohLsen1860

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke.


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Angemeldet zur Prüfung hast Du dich aber schon - oder


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Prüfung nimmt niocht die Gemeinde ab, sondern es ist eine zentrale Prüfung der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg; es ist also egal, an welchem Ort du die Prüfung ablegst; ich würde die Prüfung dort ablegen, wo auch dein Kurs stattfindet, denn über den Kurs läuft auch die Anmeldung und Prüfungsorganisation für die Mitglieder.

Achtung: Nicht den Anmeldetermin vergessen, sonst mußt 1 Jahr wieder warten !!! (... aber das wird über den Kurs mit dir als Kursmitglied geregelt!)


----------



## sacki66

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Hallo ins Forum,
> Ich komme aus dem Schweinfurter Raum und habe mich entschlossen den Fischereischein zu machen.
> Der Vorbereitungskurs kostet ab:
> 
> 170 €, dauert ca. 6 Wochen Fr., Sa. und So.
> 200 €, dauert ca. 4 Wochen Sa. und So. a´6 Std.
> 270 € 1 Woche Intensivkurs, Sa. bis Sa. a´6 Std.
> 
> Prüfungsgebühr 26 €, findet am 07. März 2009 statt
> 
> Hab dann nochmal nachgefragt und müsste dann nach Aussage von einem Angelshop nochmal ca. 30 € für diesen Ausweis mit Passfoto bezahlen und dann noch mal ca. 70 €
> für eine Jahreskarte für da Angeln am Main berappen.
> Wer kann mir sagen was da noch so an Kosten auf mich zukommt? Da aus beruflichen Gründen für mich sowieso nur der Intensivkurs zu 270 € in Frage kommt, fängt das Ganze an so richtig Geld zu kosten. Ich wollte eigentlich nur ab und zu mal an den Main Angeln gehen um mich zu entspannen und nicht gewerblicher Fischer werden.
> Wenn es dann wirklich auch noch 5 Wochen dauert bis ich das Prüfungsergebnis mitgeteilt bekomme, so ist da Frühjahr 2009 auch schon so ziemlich vorbei.
> Wenn das Ganze dann noch teurer wird, überlege ich mir ob ich anstatt des Angelscheins nicht lieber einen Pilotenschein machen sollte.
> Ich finde, hierzulande werden solche Sachen leider sehr übertrieben.
> 
> Wer hat Antwort auf meine Fragen?
> 
> mfG



hallo, ich mache ab 10.1.09 auch den lehrgang mit (allerdings den wochenendlehrgang in schweinfurt).
bis du den schein dann entgültig mit passbild von deiner gemeinde hast ist es im günstigen fall anfang - mitte april, 
ob du dann überhaupt noch eine jahreskarte für den main bekommst ist eher fraglich. im übrigen habe ich mir sagen lassen daß man(n) beim unterfränkischen fischereiverband mitglied sein muss um eine jahreskarte zu bekommen, wären dann nochmal 19 euronen im jahr (glaub).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Hi ins Forum,
> Ich hab die Frage schon mal an anderer Stelle hier im Forum gestellt, bin aber immer noch nicht schlauer geworden. Hier also die Originalfrage aus dem Heintges Lernprog.
> für die bayerische Fischereiprüfung:
> 
> "Wieviele Personen (Besitzer eines gültigen Fischereischeines) dürfen maximal in Begleitung des Fischereiberechtigten oder Fischereipächters den Fischfang mit der Handangel, ohne Erlaubnisschein ausüben?"
> 
> a) zwei
> b) drei
> c) fünf
> 
> 
> 
> die richtige Antwort wäre "drei"
> 
> wie ist diese Frage zu verstehen, wer kann sie mir erklären?




Also, das ist höchstwahrscheinlich so zu verstehen:

Irgendein Bekannter von dir hat einen Weiher gepachtet oder besitzt einen Weiher. Wenn du an diesem Weiher angeln willst, muss dein Bekannter dir einen Erlaubnisschein ausstellen, zumindest theoretisch muss er das. 
Ist er aber dabei, wenn du (und eventuell noch 2 Kumpels) angeln, so braucht es keinen Erlaubnisschein. 

Wenn du einen Gartenteich hast, bist du darin der Fischereiberechtigte. Wenn Leute darin angeln wollen, brauchen sie einen Erlaubnisschein. Außer du angelst mit ihnen in der Pfütze.

So verstehe ich das zumindest, ist aber, denke ich, richtig.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Kohlmeise hat das schon richtig dargestellt 

... wobei der Fischereiberechtigte auch der Pächter sein kann sowie der im Grundbuch eingetragene Vereinsvorsitzende eines Angelvereins, soweit die Gewässer gepachtet oder auch das Fischereirecht angekauft haben ....


----------



## Pure

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus@all #h

kennt jemand von euch oder weiss etwas über eine Lernsoftware oder Programm zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung in Bayern? Ich habe eine prima Software aus Baden-Württenberg gefunden - aber die ist leider von 2006 und außerdem eben aus BW. Der Fragenkatalog 2009 Bayern ist schon deutlich anders gestrickt. Bei Heintges gibts eine passende Software nur für die Vorbereitung zur Jagdprüfung :-( 

Bin viel unterwegs und eine Software dieser Art würde mein "Gepäck" deutlich reduzieren...


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Schau mal hier, ob was für dich dabei ist


----------



## Pure

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke Martin! 

Den Link kannte ich schon - trotzdem sehr hilfreich speziell die Online Präsentation der Fischkunde. Für unterwegs allerdings nicht so gut zu verwenden - es sei denn, man hat Internet Access...! Eine Standalone Software für das Thema Prüfung in Bayern scheints tatsächlich nicht zu geben. Da ist uns BW deutlich voraus...


----------



## ingo327

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin neu hier, ich mache nächstes Jahr die Fischerprüfung.
Wer kann mir Tipps geben wie man am besten das Lernen beginnt. Ich hatte leider zuvor mit den Fischen nicht viel zu tun. Habe die Lernbücher von heintges, Fragen zu 2009, aber es ist eine Menge was man wissen muß.
Z.b wird gefragt bei vielen Fischen oberständig oder unterständiges Maul, viele Fragen zu den Flossen und Schonmaße und Schonzeiten. Muß man die Fragen echt alle wissen oder gibts da paar Tipps wie man sich das merken oder am besen lernen kann? Danke im voraus.

Gruß Ingo 327


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Machst du keinen Vorbereitungskurs mit - dorst lernst Du alles - wenn man aufpasst


----------



## ingo327

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich mache schon einen Vorbereitungskurs, aber der geht erst mitte Januar an. Wollte ja schon ein wenig vorlernen.|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Hätte da mal eine Frage:
> Ich habe das Lernmaterial, inkl. CD von Heintges, allerdings ist es aus dem Jahre 2005.
> 
> 
> .................
> 
> 
> Ich hab keine Lust mir das ganze Lehrmaterial für 2009 teuer zu kaufen. *Ist es überhaupt nötig? *Und kann mir jemand über diesen Onlinekurs von Heintges näheres sagen, lohnt es sich?




Ich denke schon, da es eine Neufassung des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes (Oktober 2008) gibt - da wird einiges herausfallen und Neues hinzukommen....


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



ingo327 schrieb:


> Ich mache schon einen Vorbereitungskurs, aber der geht erst mitte Januar an. Wollte ja schon ein wenig vorlernen.|rolleyes




Frage am Besten nach, welches Unterrichtsmaterial verwendet wird und besorge es Dir vorher...


----------



## ingo327

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja das ganze Lernmaterial habe ich schon daheim, aber noch mal zu den Fragen, ich habe es mir auch schon durchgeschaut, aber wie kann man sich zb das merken welche  Fische ein ober-unter-endständiges Maul haben. Oder wie die Flossen sitzen. Hmm


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hier


----------



## Patrick_87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also unser lehrgangsleiter (in BW) meinte unser lernmaterial sollte höchstens 1 jahr alt sein


----------



## duck_68

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> also unser lehrgangsleiter (in BW) meinte unser lernmaterial sollte höchstens 1 jahr alt sein



Vergiss das ganz schnell für Bayern!! Des Gesetz wurde zum Oktober 2008 geändert - da stimmt u.U. das Lehrbuch von 2008 schon nicht mehr


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Moin moin zusammen,
Hat jemand von euch hier Informationen über den Vorbereitungskurs in Ommersbach?|kopfkrat
Ich habe hier 2 Kandidaten die sich über den Verband angemeldet haben. Leider hat noch keiner eine Bestätigung des Kursveranstallters. 
#c( den ich Tel. nicht erreiche).
Wenn evtl jemand etwas darüber sagen kann wäre ich beruhigter.#6​ 
Danke​ 
Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Gladiator

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Moench schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> Habe mir das gerade ein bisschen durchgelesen, hätte da eine Frage zu den Kosten ( http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Pruefung/Fischerpruefung_Kosten.htm ) Die Linke Spalte ist schon das Alter oder? Also ich bin 18, müsste ich dann 300 ? (plus Gebühr) bezahlen? Wenn ja, warum isn das so teuer?...
> 
> Wenn man eine Prüfung ablegen möchte für den "Angelschein", muss man dann zu solchen Kursen gehn? Oder kann man sich den Lernstoff auch irgendwo selber besorgen und zuhause lernen?



die 300 euro sind für die fischereierlaubniss auf lebenszeit man kann aber auch alle 5 jahre 50 euro machen


----------



## Gladiator

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Also, ich habe mir diese "Neufassung des Fischereigesetzes" einmal durchgelesen und konnte ehrlich gesagt, auf Anhieb keine wesentlichen Änderungen feststellen, Bzw. keine prüfungsrelevanten Änderungen. Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand besser aus und kann auf die Änderungen etwas genauer hinweisen.
> Hab mir gestern auch mal dieses 2 Stunden Gratisabo von Heintges angesehen und bin ehrlich gesagt, angenehm überrascht. Im Prinzip Dasselbe wie beim 2005er, es gibt länderspezifische Übungen und Prüfungen, als auch länderübergreifende. Hat sich auch bei den Antworten gegenüber dem alten Heintges recht wenig geändert hat, so ist die Fragestellung mancher Fragen in der Tat etwas anders. Ferner gibt es dort die original Prüfungen und Nachprüfungen der letzten Jahre zum Üben.
> Nun weiß ich nicht ob das neue Fischereigesetzt bereits berücksichtigt wurde, hab bei Heintges aber schon nachgefragt und warte nun auf Antwort.
> 
> *Mein Fazit:*
> 3 Monate Abo für 14,50€ ist es allemal wert und ich werde wahrscheinlich zuschlagen. (Warte noch die Antwort von Heintges ab). In 3 Monaten ist dann sowieso Alles vorbei und ich muß mich nicht über teure Lehrmittel ärgern, die ich dann in die Tonne schmeißen kann. (die besagte 2005er CD hatte damals angeblich 35€ gekostet) Wenn man täglich 2-3 solche Übungen macht, hat man sich bis zur Prüfung schon eine Menge Fachwissen angeeignet. Originalfragen und Antworten prägen sich so leichter ein und man weiß in etwa was in der Prüfung auf einen so zukommt. Ich würde sagen, in Verbindung mit dem Vorbereitungskurs, eine echte Lernhilfe..
> 
> Wer sich das mal ansehen will (es gibt ein kostenloses 2 Stunden Freikontingent) hier:
> 
> http://www.angeltrainer.de/321_startseite.html



und hast bestanden?


----------



## Gladiator

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

sauber glückwunsch


----------



## diktorx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Heute der 1. April, 4te Woche nach der Prüfung, und noch immer kein Prüfungszeugnis im Briefkasten... So ein schönes Wetter...(((


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Hey, fast allen Bayrischen Prüfungsteilnehmer herzlichen Glückwunsch zur hoffendlich bestandenen Prüfung. Heute Sind die Ergebnisse im Briefkasten.*
*:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:*
*Petri Heil*
*Armin*​


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



diktorx schrieb:


> Heute der 1. April, 4te Woche nach der Prüfung, und noch immer kein Prüfungszeugnis im Briefkasten... So ein schönes Wetter...(((


 
o gott sei dank hab ich dass rum dass ewige warten und warten und warten dass war letztes jahr ein DRAMA bei uns hat es glaub ich an die 6 wochen gedauert....:v


----------



## Gani

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Nimra schrieb:


> *Hey, fast allen Bayrischen Prüfungsteilnehmer herzlichen Glückwunsch zur hoffendlich bestandenen Prüfung. Heute Sind die Ergebnisse im Briefkasten.*
> *:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:*
> *Petri Heil*
> *Armin*​



Da bedank ich mich mal recht schön für deinen lieben Glückwunsch.
Ich war heute im KVR in München und hab mir meinen Schein auf Lebenszeit geholt.
War ein verdammt schönes Gefühl*freu*

Wenn das Wetter passt fahre ich am WE mit Familie nach Aldersbach (Niederbayern) und mach mir 2 schöne Tage.

LG

Gani (Anton)


----------



## Hansibert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier und wollt nach Tips fragen wegen dem Angelschein.Werde mich zur nächst besten Prüfung anmelden.Was muss ich alles ausfüllen an Papieren oder soll ich zum Rathaus
um Antrag zu stellen????
Hilfe!!!


----------



## Hansibert

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Hier steht alles drin.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!#6


----------



## schulte

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hallo zusammen!

hat zufällig jemand den angelschein in sachsen gemacht und kann mir sagen ob der in bayern angenommen wird auch wenn man nicht in sachsen wohnt sondern nur dort die prüfung gemacht hat?


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



schulte schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> hat zufällig jemand den angelschein in sachsen gemacht und kann mir sagen ob der in bayern angenommen wird auch wenn man nicht in sachsen wohnt sondern nur dort die prüfung gemacht hat?


 
NEIN, er wird nicht anerkannt,
wenn Du den Wohnsitz in Bayern zur Zeit deiner Prüfung in Sachsen hattest


----------



## Goodwill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und würde Hilfe brauchen. Ich beabsichtige den Fischereischein zu machen und suche deshalb Prüfungsfragen zum Üben. Irgendwo (ich hab bisher nichts gefunden) soll es ca. 800 gesammelte Prüfungsfragen geben.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank
Goodwill


----------



## Nick_A

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Goodwill schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und würde Hilfe brauchen. Ich beabsichtige den Fischereischein zu machen und suche deshalb Prüfungsfragen zum üben. Irgendwo (ich hab's bisher nich gefunden) soll es ca. 800 gesammelte Prüfungsfragen geben.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> Goodwill



Hier kannst Du kostenlos die Prüfungen der letzten Jahre online machen und dann "bewerten" lassen [Klick mich].

Sind zwar nicht alle Prüfungsfragen "gesammelt" ... aber zum Üben schonmal ne gute Sache ! :m #6

Grüße #g
Robert


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Goodwill,
es gibt einen VERBINDLICHEN Fragenkatalog für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern. 
Da stehen alle Fragen die drankommen können drin. Kostet 13,50€ + Versand. 
Das ist eine Investition die auf jeden Fall Sinn macht.

Du kannst ihn hier bestellen: http://www.lfvbayern.de/shop/
Ganz modern, per Word-Datei die man dann faxen oder per Post schicken muss :q :q  

Ich bin übrigens "Ausbilder" im Fach Gewässerkunde (Pflege der Fischwasser) und kaufe mir das Ding auch jedes Jahr


----------



## BaunachFreak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so viel wie ich weis habt ihr heuer in euerm fragenbuch nur 600 fragen wir hatten 900!


----------



## Goodwill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Genau das habe ich gesucht. Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

HI, 
habe mich zu Prüfung und vorbereitungslehrgang angemeldet, 
und komm mit der lernerei überhaupt nicht klar. (muß leider 
zu geben hab noch nie viel für schule gemacht) 
Fahrschulbögen konnte ich aber immer gut lernen, konnte bei 
LKW mit 21 und bei Motorradschein mit 27 anhand der antworten schon die Fragen dazu sagen. und was richtig ist, nur mit der Fischerei sachen komm ich nicht weiter, ein Teil ist kein Problem.

Kann mir jemand Tips zum lernen geben?
Habe schon die Fragen wo ich gar nicht begreife auf karteikarten geschrieben zum lernen, aber es klappt nicht :-( 

gruß martin


----------



## Razer-Jerk

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



italo-freak schrieb:


> HI,
> habe mich zu Prüfung und vorbereitungslehrgang angemeldet,
> und komm mit der lernerei überhaupt nicht klar. (muß leider
> zu geben hab noch nie viel für schule gemacht)
> Fahrschulbögen konnte ich aber immer gut lernen, konnte bei
> LKW mit 21 und bei Motorradschein mit 27 anhand der antworten schon die Fragen dazu sagen. und was richtig ist, nur mit der Fischerei sachen komm ich nicht weiter, ein Teil ist kein Problem.
> 
> Kann mir jemand Tips zum lernen geben?
> Habe schon die Fragen wo ich gar nicht begreife auf karteikarten geschrieben zum lernen, aber es klappt nicht :-(
> 
> gruß martin


 

in welchem Themenbereich haste denn Probleme?


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

fischkunde überwiegend. 
wobei eig alle fächer weng probleme bereiten. 
vielles ist eig logisch was richti ist. 
aber zum teil bleibt gar nichts hängen. 

3 von 5 fachgebieten habe ich nun fertig auf karteikarten.. 
die woche bin ich noch krank, da schreib ich fertig. 

und die 2 wochen von der prüfung werde ich frei haben. 
hoffe es klappt irgendwie 
gruß martin


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Martin,
Fischkunde ist nicht ganz ohne. In den anderen Fächern darf aber nichts anbrennen - die sind normalerweise ohne größere Probleme zu bewältigen. 

Besorg dir doch den Fragenkatalog auf den ich in diesem Posting bereits hingewiesen hatte. 

Wenn du irgendwelchen speziellen Fragen hast, frag ruhig hier - wir sollten eigentlich alles beantworten können 

Keine Panik, das wird schon


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

den offizielen fragenkatalog von Fischereiverband (denke ich) 
habe ich ja, der ist schon einlaminiert, 
und schon paar mal durch gemacht und die fragen die falsch sind
bzw richtig wahren aber nicht sicher wahr hab ich nun auf kartei karten geschrieben. zum einfacheren lernen..


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mein Tipp:
Wenn du dir bei Fragen nicht sicher bist, oder sie falsch beantwortest:

Kläre die Fragen ab indem du in deinen Unterlagen nachschaust, im Netz suchst oder hier frägst. Wenn du dir die Inhalte selber erarbeitest, kannst du dir sie in der Regel am besten merken. 

Anhand deiner Karteikarten müsstest du ja ungefähr wissen wo deine Schwachstellen sind - diese etwas eingrenzen und diese Themen nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so habe ich es ja vor, die Karteikarten immer wieder durcharbeiten, und aussotieren. 
Hoffe das klappt. 
habt irgendwie totale panik


----------



## pfuitoifel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo italo-freak,
was du da durchmachst kenne ich noch sehr gut,ich habe letztes Jahr die Bayerische Prüfung abgelegt.Und auch ich hatte mit der Fischkunde am meisten zu kämpfen.Aber glaub mir,es ist alles gar nicht so wild.Wir haben im Vorbereitungslehrgang gegen Schluß die Prüfung vom Vorjahr (also 2008) zum Üben machen dürfen,da hätte ich schon auf Anhieb bestanden,weil wirklich nur zwei kritische Fragen vorkamen.Und bei der richtigen Prüfung das Gleiche,in jedem Themenbereich waren nur ein oder zwei "harte" Fragen bei.Wenn du möchtest,dann kann ich dir mal meine Prüfung einscannen und schicken,die kannste dann ja mal durchgehen.Schick mir dann einfach ne PN mit deiner eMail-Addy.

Viel Erfolg,
Manu


----------



## Fischrausch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir hat zum Thema Fischerprüfung Bayern eine gute Seite im Netz. Diese beinhaltet alle Fragen der Fischerprüfung 2009 und hat eine Vielzahl an Funktionen. Unter anderem einen Random-Prüfungsgenerator und eine Lernstatus-Funktion. Es werden auch falsch beantwortete Fragen gespeichert und können somit nach dem Karteikarten-System wiederholt werden.
Der Link zur Seite ist: 
 online für die Fischerprüfung Bayern lernen 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

es geht aufwärts noch 250 fragen überprüfen und die fehl fragen und unsicheren noch abschreiben. und dann gehts hardcore lernen los :-(

halt euch auf dem laufendem


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...ist doch alles halb so wild!|supergri#c
bis März ist noch mehr als genug Zeit!


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich sehe auch besonders in (spezieller) Fischkunde ziemlich alt aus. Wenn ich die Fragen von 1998 mit denen von 2006 vergleiche, bestehen schon große Unterschiede. Das zeigt auch die Besteherquote. 1998: 76.72% (fast ausschließlich spezielle Fischkunde), 2006: 91.97% (ausgewogener zwischen spezieller und allgemeiner Fischkunde). Naja, können wir nur hoffen, dass auch in diesem Jahr mehr allgemeine Fragen gestellt werden. Ich frage mich aber auch, warum man unbedingt wissen muss, welche Fische eine zweigeteilte Schwinnblase haben.


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...um 12 Fragen bei der speziellen Fischkunde wirst Du leider nicht rumkommen! 60 Fragen sind aus 5 Fachgebieten zu beantworten...sprich pro Gebiet 12 Fragen!#6

...was die Frage mit den Schwimmblasen angeht,denke ich,dass es um die Anatomie der einzelnen Arten geht!....mal ehrlich,so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht...oder?#c
..ohne Fleiss keinen Preis.....:vik:

...also einfach lernen und dann passt´s scho...


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Schwierig ist es nur wenn überhaupt keine Vorkenntnisse vorhanden sind. Ein Bekannter von mir macht dieses Jahr die Prüfung und dann sind sogar Fragen wie "Als "Boillies" werden bezeichnet .." nicht ganz einfach.
Aber wenn man dahinter ist, schafft man sie auch.


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Vorkenntnisse?...#d...in Bayern ist ein Vorbereitungslehrgang PFLICHT!...ohne den keine Prüfungszulassung!...dem entsprechend müssen Vorkenntnisse meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht sein...alles reine Lernsache....#c


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Schon klar das mit dem Vorbereitungslehrgang, aber da wird nicht jede Frage durchgekaut.
Schaffen kann man die Prüfung aber ohne größere Probleme.


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

na ob das alles so stimmt werde ich euch am 6.3 gegen nachmittag mitteilen ob das alles kein problem ist...

a teil der fragen sind ja wirklich algemeinwissen und logisches denken..


----------



## Streber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ihr schafft das schon, ich habe es letztes Jahr auch geschafft.
Hier könnt ihr schon mal üben: http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Fischerpruefung_online.htm
Und hier die vom letzen Jahr: http://www.myfishing.de/

LG Andrea #h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich habse auch letztes jahr geschafft 
war eigentlich sehr einfach

ich hab mir nach dem beantworten meine antworten auf dem fragebogen markiert da man bei der prüfung nur die antworten abgeben muss und nicht die fragen und dann haben wir (alle kurs teilnehmer),nach der prüfung, mit unserem kurs leiter die antworten besprochen und bis auf 2 fehler war bei mir alles richtig


----------



## Geckoloro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab die Prüfung mit 9 Jahren geschafft. (das geht nun aber nicht mehr)
Das beweist allerdings, dass man die Prüfung mit ein bisschen Lernaufwand locker schaffen kann.


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Für den Prüfungstag morgen wünsche ich allen Prüflingen viel Erfolg!#h

Gruss von SC-Fischer


----------



## allroundfischer11

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke!!

Allen anderen auch viel glück!!


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich wünsche auch allen Prüflingen viel Erfolg, ihr packt das schon!!!


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke wünsch ich allen anderen auch...

Der countdown läuft :v:v:v


13 1/2 stunden noch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

mir ist :v
naja ne stunde noch.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

na dann los und keine Sorge: Du bestehst es schon !

Ich drücke dir die Daumen ..

Welcher soll denn dein erster Fisch mit dem Schein dann werden?!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



italo-freak schrieb:


> mir ist :v
> naja ne stunde noch.


 

Meinen Daumen hast du ebenfalls!
#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

petri für dir prüfung  bei mir wars auch vor nem jahr soweit


----------



## Angel-Flo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so hab meine Ergebnisse mit denen die im Internet stehen verglichen und ich hab bestanden. :vik:


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wir hatten nachbesprechung vom kurs aus.. 
Was soll ich sagen ???

:vik::vik::vik: BESTANDEN mit 1 Fehler :vik::vik::vik:

@toni_1962

irgend einer der schwimmt.... *lach*


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@italo-freak:
dann scheint es dir wohl wieder gut zu gehen. Heute früh war dir ja anscheinend nocht etwas übel. 
Ich habe 2 Fehler bei Fischkunde und 1 Fehler bei Rechtsvorschriften.

Kennen Alle den Link zu den richtigen Antworten, btw. ist es erlaubt, den Link hier zu posten?


----------



## Capi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo hab hier zwar noch nie geschrieben lese aber schon ne zeit mit, habe heute auch bestanden mit 3 fehlern.

mfg


----------



## allroundfischer11

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch mit 3 fehlern bestanden!!


----------



## di_mario

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch bestanden. *Freu*


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na, war doch gar nicht so schlimm oder?
Gratuliere.


----------



## Werner_Beinhart

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Den Link kannst Du hier posten - kein Problem!


Ok, danke. Auf dieser Seite ist der Link zu dem Pdf-Dokument mit den richtigen Antworten: 
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/index.php


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Für den Fall das einer nicht bestanden hat, hätte hier den Fragenkatalog, einlaminiert abzugeben, gegen Portokosten bzw 
selbstabholung


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

|schild-g ...  #6

ist ja doch zu bestehen ... wer wollte zweifeln ? #h


na dann dicke Fische #a


----------



## domi120

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab auch bestanden 

Die Prüfung war aber auch einfach... #6


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

na dann allen bestandenen Prüflingen herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Anaconda1983

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

endlich nach 3 monaten pauken,habe ich  die prüfung nur mit zwei fehlern bestanden!! ;-)

glückwunsch noch an die anderen!!!

ich finde dieses jahr haben sie ein paar fiese fragen gehabt....(vielleicht ist es ansichts sache)

grüße anaconda


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe heute auch bestanden. 2 Fehler.

Allen einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.   #v

Und allzeit *Petri Heil*.


----------



## The fishwhisperer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben#6

Und allen, die heute leider nicht bestanden haben, Kopf hoch.

LG René #h


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

|schild-g  auch von mir, an Alle,die bestanden haben!
...war doch gar nicht so schwer...oder?#6

Gruss vom SC-Fischer


----------



## XTreMe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Soooo... jetzt hiermit mal mein erster Post 

Ich hab auch "inoffiziell" Bestanden und kann es kaum erwarten das die Urkunde ins Haus flattert.


Geht das nur mir so, oder sind die anderen Prüflinge nicht auch schon heiß ans Wasser zu kommen?


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

naja mir geht es ähnlich, wobei ich gar nicht weiß ob ich überhaupt mal zum angeln geh. #c
Ich bin noch untentschlossen ob es was für mich ist.. 

aber bestimmt trotzdem ein gutes gefühl das zeugniss in der hand zu haben |bla:


----------



## Gugi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@xtreme Das kann ich voll und ganz verstehen, habs auch gepackt und kanns kaum noch erwarten, bin gespannt wie langs noch dauert bis die Urkunde kommt. :q
Gruß Gugi


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



italo-freak schrieb:


> naja mir geht es ähnlich, wobei ich gar nicht weiß ob ich überhaupt mal zum angeln geh. #c
> Ich bin noch untentschlossen ob es was für mich ist..
> 
> aber bestimmt trotzdem ein gutes gefühl das zeugniss in der hand zu haben |bla:


 
aaaaahhhjaaaaa....#q...weswegen haste denn den Vorbereitungskurs gemacht und "Geld" investiert"?.....naja.....jedem das seine......|bla:

Gruss vom Sc  Fischer


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@sc fischer
gute frage.. 
nachbar weng genervt. ist so a Fischereiaufseher von Fischereiverband unterfranken |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
und die hälfte der arbeitkollegen a so Fischmörder sind. 
und sich irgendwie doch interessant angehört..
mal schauen wenn´s dieses jahr an Bergsee Ratscher geht. 
mal mein glück versuch |supergri
vielleicht doch noch mein Hobby wird |bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Fischinger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus und Petri usw.

Hab schon wieder vergessen, wann man bescheid bekommt. 
In 5 Wochen ?

Ich dreh schon langsam durch und hab gestern 8 Stunden nach Gastkarten und Topographischen Karten von Seen gegoogled .... denke auch, das ich nur 2 Fehler hab (Die Zuckmückenlarve und der Fischgesundheitsdienst)...

weiß einer, ob die "Durchgefallenen" schon Bescheid bekommen haben, oder jemand schon ne positive Nachricht bekommen hat?

schöne Grüße


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glaub ich nicht; das kann erfahrungsgemäß noch dauern. Mit fünf Wochen Wartezeit bist Du in etwa dabei.


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Prüfungsergebnis*

    Das Prüfungsergebnis wird Ihnen 4 - 6 Wochen nach der  Prüfung vom Institut für Fischerei zugesandt. 


Bei  bestandener Prüfung erhalten Sie ein Prüfungszeugnis. Die erzielte  Punktzahl wird aufgrund des hohen Verwaltungsaufwandes nicht mitgeteilt.

Haben  Sie die Prüfung nicht bestanden, erhalten Sie einen Bescheid über das  Prüfungsergebnis mit Angaben der Fehlerzahl bezogen auf die  Prüfungsgebiete. 

Aus Gründen des Datenschutzes dürfen wir Ihnen  das Prüfungsergebnis telefonisch nicht mitteilen.

Falls Sie 6  Wochen nach der Prüfung noch keine schriftliche Mitteilung über das  Prüfungsergebnis erhalten haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an das Institut  für Fischerei


----------



## CMW

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Kanns auch kaum abwarten das legendäre Zeugnis in den Händen zu halten ,das in Starnberg scheint ja nur ne 2 Mann truppe zu sein !

Das wird wahrscheinlich noch Jahre dauern bis es kommt#c


----------



## SC-Fischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...das mit den Starnbergern ist jedes Jahr das gleiche Theater!...da hilft nur abwarten und Tee trinken!|wavey:

Gruss vom SC Fischer


----------



## Simmerl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus,
hab den prüfungsleuten mal ne mail geschrieben. 
Die haben gemeint, dass voraussichtlich nächste woche die ergebnisse verschickt werden.
Simmerl


----------



## Hasenbraten

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das sind doch mal super Nachrichten. Wobei "voraussichtlich" ja wieder so eine Formulierung ist, ... 

Hier ein anderer Thread zum gleichen Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186914

Ich hoffe das Beste. 
ICH WILL AN OSTERN FISCHEN!#q

Mal sehen wann das Zeugnis kommt. Meine Gemeindeverwaltung hab ich schon heiß gemacht, dass ich am gleichen Tag meinen Schein bekomm. Jahreskarte ist auch schon zurückgelegt. Wenn alles gut läuft sitz ich 3 Stunden nach Einwurf des Zeugnisses in meinen Briefkasten schon am Wasser und hab den ersten 20 Pfüder raus |supergri.

PS: Auf meiner Einladung stand, dass die Prüfungsergebnisse erst nach Ostern zugestellt werden. (Hoffe, dass die doch schneller waren als zuerst gedacht) *Daumendrück*


----------



## CMW

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Hasenbraten schrieb:


> Das sind doch mal super Nachrichten. Wobei "voraussichtlich" ja wieder so eine Formulierung ist, ...
> 
> Hier ein anderer Thread zum gleichen Thema:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186914
> 
> Ich hoffe das Beste.
> ICH WILL AN OSTERN FISCHEN!#q
> 
> Mal sehen wann das Zeugnis kommt. Meine Gemeindeverwaltung hab ich schon heiß gemacht, dass ich am gleichen Tag meinen Schein bekomm. Jahreskarte ist auch schon zurückgelegt. Wenn alles gut läuft sitz ich 3 Stunden nach Einwurf des Zeugnisses in meinen Briefkasten schon am Wasser und hab den ersten 20 Pfüder raus |supergri.
> 
> PS: Auf meiner Einladung stand, dass die Prüfungsergebnisse erst nach Ostern zugestellt werden. (Hoffe, dass die doch schneller waren als zuerst gedacht) *Daumendrück*


 




mit gehts genauso hab auch alles heiss gemacht ,Jahreskarte  hab ich auch schon reserviert !

:m

MFG

Steffen


----------



## jsj_from_hell

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

is euer wisch schon da?!
meiner immernoch nicht


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

auch noch nix da#c#c#c|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## di_mario

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ein kumpel hat sein zeugnis heute morgen erhalten. landkreis dachau


----------



## Somkejumper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab´s auch schon. 
Genau so wie den Schein auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## allroundfischer11

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hoffentlich kommt die Urkunde heute noch.
Ich will endlich Fischen!


----------



## Raisl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

JUHU es is da :m


----------



## Fischinger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meine Urkunde ist auch da... Endlich.


----------



## XTreMe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

früher als erwartet ist heute auch meine gekommen


----------



## Bandit0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meine is auch da!
und der Schein is auch scho fertig :vik:

jetzt gehts los#h


----------



## Anaconda1983

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



XTreMe schrieb:


> Soooo... jetzt hiermit mal mein erster Post
> 
> Ich hab auch "inoffiziell" Bestanden und kann es kaum erwarten das die Urkunde ins Haus flattert.
> 
> 
> Geht das nur mir so, oder sind die anderen Prüflinge nicht auch schon heiß ans Wasser zu kommen?




hey hey#h

mir gehts nicht anders...habe heute die Urkunde bekommen, bin so Happy morgen gleich den schein beantragen und erlaubnis holen dann gehts spätestens nächste woche ab zum angeln...!!!

grüße anaconda


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

auch heut früh gekommen


----------



## jsj_from_hell

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

YES mein wisch is auch da!!!

JUHU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wombatz

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jepp, meins is auch da :vik:
Scheinen wohl die meisten heute eingetrudelt zu sein.

Nach Ostern gehts also endlich ans Wasser


----------



## Daniela B.

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



spaghettifresser1 schrieb:


> Es ist echt zum :r werden.Bei mir war das Zeugnis heute wieder nicht im Briefkasten .Ich wünsche allen die wo die das
> Zeugnis bekommen haben ein Petri heil ³.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß spahettifresser1
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


 
Hallo,
bei mir ist bis jetzt noch nichts gekommen.
Hab die Prüfung zusammen mit meinem Sohn gemacht
und der hat sein Zeugniss am 31.3.2010 bekommen.
Wer hat sein Zeugniss auch noch nicht bekommen?
Bitte melden.


----------



## XTreMe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey Daniela, und ist jetzt schon was gekommen? Hast du schon mal dort angerufen und nachgefragt?


----------



## Daniela B.

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



XTreMe schrieb:


> Hey Daniela, und ist jetzt schon was gekommen? Hast du schon mal dort angerufen und nachgefragt?


 Hallo,
Habe am Mittwoch,14.4.2010 endlich mein Prüfungszeugnis erhalten.Die haben mir noch mal eine Zweitschrift geschickt.
Das Original ist bei der Post verloren gegangen.


----------



## the flyfisher 97

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey wer von euch macht nächstes JAhr (6 märz 2011) die Prüfung oder hat es vor??? Also ich mach sie den ich werde erst nächstes Jahr 14 , und dann gehts ab zum angeln .


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich hab´s mir vorgenommen... 
Mal sehen was diesmal dazwischen kommt...
Ich bin´s mittlerweile leid zum Angeln nach Italien oder Österreich fahren zu müssen (was ich aber trotzdem dieses Jahr noch machen werde|supergri)


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Achtung:
Die Fischerprüfung in Bayern wird zum Jahr 2011 geändert

siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2967537#post2967537


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Aktuell: Anmeldung zur online-Prüfung

https://ssl.stmlf.bayern.de/fpr/anmelden?CASE=Default&MENUE=Startseite

siehe auch hier im Thread:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2973304&postcount=11


----------



## nekrobiose88

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also falls es echt mal möglich sein wird die Prüfung am heimischen Pc zu machen dann können sie den Fischereischein auch gleich einfach so austeilen , es sei denn es sitzt ne Prüfungsaufsicht hinter einem auf der Couch und isst Chips. Allerdings wärs nicht schlecht die Prüfung an nem Pc im Prüfunglokal abzulegen falls es die ganze warterei nach der Prüfung verkürzen würde......#6


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich werde dieses jahr mein schein endlich machen da es letztes jahr nicht klappte wegen ein unfall. Lese momentan schon alles was ich in der hand bekomme und denke ich werde die Prüfung online ablegen da ich einer bin wo nicht warten kann.. Einziges problem ist das ich nicht weiss ob der näher gelegene Angelverein die möglichkeit auch bietet das ich ihm online ablegen kann, wenn nicht muss ich halt 50km jeder woche fahren zum kurs anstatt 28km.. Egal, warten will ich auf keinen fall 4 wochen.

Meine Ausrüstung muss mal ans wasser endlich mal.


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ok jetzt bin ich verwirrt... ich habe mich schon zur Prüfung 2011 angemeldet... gibt es für mich auch eine Möglichkeit die Prüfung und eine Schulung schon eher abzulegen?

grüße


----------



## Thomasmathias

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Ich werde dieses jahr mein schein endlich machen da es letztes jahr nicht klappte wegen ein unfall. Lese momentan schon alles was ich in der hand bekomme und denke ich werde die Prüfung online ablegen da ich einer bin wo nicht warten kann.. Einziges problem ist das ich nicht weiss ob der näher gelegene Angelverein die möglichkeit auch bietet das ich ihm online ablegen kann, wenn nicht muss ich halt 50km jeder woche fahren zum kurs anstatt 28km.. Egal, warten will ich auf keinen fall 4 wochen.
> 
> Meine Ausrüstung muss mal ans wasser endlich mal.



Hallo!

also ich muss dich leider Enttäuschen. 
Die Fischerprüfung kann definitiv nicht online gemacht werden.
Es ist aber lt.der Verbandszeitung wohl irgendwann für die Zukunft geplant.


----------



## Thomasmathias

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



mephy87 schrieb:


> ok jetzt bin ich verwirrt... ich habe mich schon zur Prüfung 2011 angemeldet... gibt es für mich auch eine Möglichkeit die Prüfung und eine Schulung schon eher abzulegen?
> 
> grüße



Hallo mephy!

lass dich nicht verrückt machen - du hast nichts falsch gemacht.
Es gibt keine Onlineprüfung. 
Deine Prüfung findet bei der Stadt/Gemeinde am 1.Samstag im März 2011 statt.


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> also ich muss dich leider Enttäuschen.
> Die Fischerprüfung kann definitiv nicht online gemacht werden.
> Es ist aber lt.der Verbandszeitung wohl irgendwann für die Zukunft geplant.



Mmmm ich habe gerade mit dem Kursleiter gesprochen und er hatte mir gesagt das Starnberg diesbezüglich schon infos rausgeschickt hatte und es wird vielleicht die möglichkeit geben nähere info bekommen wir am infoabend in Oktober. Bis jetzt ist kein ja oder nein in diesen thema sicher...


----------



## Thomasmathias

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



e30Birdy schrieb:


> Mmmm ich habe gerade mit dem Kursleiter gesprochen und er hatte mir gesagt das Starnberg diesbezüglich schon infos rausgeschickt hatte und es wird vielleicht die möglichkeit geben nähere info bekommen wir am infoabend in Oktober. Bis jetzt ist kein ja oder nein in diesen thema sicher...



Glaub mir, ich weis wovon ich rede - 2011 definitv KEINE Onlineprüfung > und auch in zukunft nicht vom Rechner zu Hause - sondern im Amt, am PC. 
Die Infos die dein Kursleiter wohl aufgeschnappt hat, stammen aus der Verbandszeitung und sind kein Geheimnis.

les dir mal folgenden Link durch, dann bist du schlauer und  brauchst nicht bis Oktober warten!

http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FIZ_2_2010_Seite10.pdf


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich weis wovon ich rede - 2011 definitv KEINE Onlineprüfung > und auch in zukunft nicht vom Rechner zu Hause - sondern im Amt, am PC.
> Die Infos die dein Kursleiter wohl aufgeschnappt hat, stammen aus der Verbandszeitung und sind kein Geheimnis.
> 
> les dir mal folgenden Link durch, dann bist du schlauer und  brauchst nicht bis Oktober warten!
> 
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FIZ_2_2010_Seite10.pdf



Ja das ist was ich gelesen habe..



> Es wird angestrebt, zu Beginn des Jahres 2011 die ersten Prüfungsmöglichkeiten der staatlichen Fischerprüfung Online anbieten zu können.


Ich weiss schon das man es immernoch am Amt machen muss weil das hat mir auch der Kursleiter gesagt das es so wird wenn es soweit kommt und nie gedacht oder behauptet das man es von zu hause aus machen kann.



> Die staatliche Fischerprüfung wird künftig in Prüfungslokalen abgelegt, die mit Computern ausgestattet sind.


----------



## angeltomi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo ,ich bin neu hir ,ich bin der Tomi und komme aus dem Schönen Fichtelgebirge Landkreis Wunsiedel.
Ich werde im März auch die Fischerprüfung machen , nur verstehe ich da was nicht^^
und zwar mcht man ja die Prüfung am ersten Samstag im März , bei uns wäre es die Fichtelgebirgshalle.....so dann hat man bestanden ( oder auch nicht),wartet auf die Bestätigung aus Starnberg und dann muss man nochmal in seine Gemeinde um was zu beantragen? 
und was brauch ich hierfür dann noch? Führungszeugnis , Pass , Prüfungsurkunde? und warum ein Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis ? 
Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hi angeltomi

Also du machst Prüfung, dann mußt auf Prüfungszeugnis warten. ca 4 wochen. das Bekommst nur wenn bestanden hast. 
Damit geht es zu deiner Gemeinde. 
Dort mußt den Fischereischein beantragen, und die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen. je nach dem auf welche zeit das Stafelt sich.. 

*Beschreibung*

                          Wer in Bayern den Fischfang ausüben will und dafür einen bayerischen Fischereischein benötigt, muss die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen; sie kann wahlweise entweder für einen Zeitraum von fünf Jahren oder einmal für die gesamte Gültigkeitsdauer gezahlt werden. Die Fischereiabgabe ist die Voraussetzung für die Gültigkeit des Fischereischeins. 
  Die Fischereiabgabe wird ausschließlich zur Förderung der Fischerei verwendet. Die Mittel werden im Rahmen gesetzlicher Vorschriften überwiegend durch den Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V. vergeben. 

*
*

*Kosten*



 Bei Zahlung für fünf Jahre beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 40 €. Bei einmaliger Zahlung haben Sie höchstens 300 € zu entrichten (bei Beantragung mit 14 Jahren). Die Abgabe bei einmaliger Zahlung ermäßigt sich umso stärker, je älter sie bei Antragsstellung sind. Wenn Sie bei Antragstellung z.B. 45 Jahre alt sind, beträgt die Fischereiabgabe für den Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit bei Einmalzahlung noch 160 €.
Für den Jugendfischereischein beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 10 €, höchstens jedoch 2,50 € pro angefangenes Jahr der gesetzlichen Geltungsdauer.
 Für den Jahresfischereischein (für Touristen) beträgt die Fischereiabgabe 15 €.
Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, die Sie bei der Gemeinde erfahren, ermäßigt sich die Fischereiabgabe auf 50% des regulären Betrags. 



*text hier kopiert : http://www.behoerdenwegweiser.bayern.de/dokumente/aufgabenbeschreibung/48775453501


So hier gibt es den Antrag online. 
http://formulare.bayern.de/bw/G3010_Fischereischein-Antrag.pdf

Du zahlst zum einen für die ausstellung des Fischereischeines und zum anderen die Fischereiabgabe. 

Den Fischereischein benötigst du, das du überhaupt ne "angelkarte" Fischereierlaubnisschein bekommst für dein gewähltes Angelgewässer. 

Ich habe das Prüfungszeugnis, ein Paßbild benötig. 
Und das Geld. Mehr nicht. 

Hoffe das was ich geschrieben habe ist richtig . 

Gruß martin


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

An alle Fischereischeinanwärter:

Bitte beachtet die Anmeldefrist, 01. Dezember 2010.


----------



## CMW

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wünsche allen diesjährigen Prüfungsanwärtern Viel Glück und Petri Heil |wavey:


Habe meinen Schein auch heuer im März gemacht,das Zeugnis kam dann in ca 3 Wochen .Der Brief für die Nichtbestanden kam ca 1 Woche Früher als das Zeugnis in die Kästen.

Die Online Prüfungs geschichte sind Vorerst nur Zukunftsvision das kann ich zu 100% Bestätigen .Auch für 2011 gilt das selbe Schema wie all die unzähligen Jahre zuvor : 

- Erster Samstag im März

- Prüfungslokal im Landkreis

-Starnberg meldet sich in ca 2-3 Wochen 

MFG

Steffen


----------



## Fischili

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen, 
bin auch gerade auf dem Weg zum Schein... habe aber leider nichts von einer Sperrfrist zum 1. Dezember gewusst. Mein "Ausbilder" in Dachau sagt aber, dass er "an der Quelle" sitzen würde und mit Sicherheit wüsste, dass man im Mai oder Juni die Online-Prüfung machen können wird. 
Also die Online Prüfung kommt. Damit sollen dann auch endlich die Wartezeiten wegfallen ... also direkt von der Prüfung zum Amt und Schein ausstellen lassen!! 
Und es gibt keine "Sperrfrist" mehr. Man kann die Prüfung dann jederzeit im Jahr machen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## SR-angler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also bei mir war es noch so das man die Gebühren bis zum ???Dezember einzahlen mußte um bei der Prüfung im März zugelassen zu werden.

Mfg Tom


----------



## italo-freak

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

nun doch nur noch im internet ab 2012 !!!!!!!!!!!

 Auch die Fischerprüfung wird 2012 Neuerungen erfahren. Die Prüfung erfolgt dann nur noch im Internet und der Prüfungstermin kann gegen eine Gebühr frei gewählt werden. Der Vorbereitungskurs muss aber weiterhin besucht und nachgewiesen werden.

hier gestohlen  :
http://www.hassfurter-tagblatt.de/index.php?id=1514&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=27146&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1513&cHash=a07d8dd8d9


----------



## Manuel Yzf R1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo habe da mal eine Frage!! Und zwar bin ich vor 2 Monaten von NRW nach Bayern gezogen habe in NRW vor 15 Jahren meinen Bundesfischereischein gemacht nun habe ich hier gehört das dieser nicht in Bayern anerkannt wird und ich den hier neu machen muss!! Ist das wirklich so?? wäre sehr dankbar für eine hilfreiche Antwort!! MFG und Petri...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Siehe Zitat:

§ 2 Bayerisches Fischereigesetz

Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen.

(1) In anderen Ländern der Bundesrepublik Deutschland ausgestellte Fischereischeine gelten auch in Bayern, soweit die Inhaber zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins ihre Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatten.
Nimmt der Inhaber eines Fischereischeines nach Satz1 seine Hauptwohnung in Bayern,gilt der Fischereischein hier längstens bis zum Ablauf seiner Geltungsdauer.

(2)Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeines werden der Fischerprüfung Art.59 BFig. gleichgestellt.
1. die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der BRD abgelegten Prüfungen.
2.von der Behörde als gleichwerttig anerkannte Prüfungen.
sofern der Antragsteller bei Ablegung der Prüfung seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Bayern hatte. Gleichgestellt wird auch....


----------



## Manuel Yzf R1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hmm.. Also ersteinmal vielen Dank für die Info!!!

Also heißt das,daß ich wenn mein Schein nicht mehr gültig ist einen in Bayern ausgestellten bekomme???


----------



## eiderfisch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo erstmal !!!
Ich habe mir grade kurz mal 2 seiten durchgelesen|uhoh: und möchte gerne mal wissen , was denn so ein schein da so kosten soll |bigeyes, wenn man ihn dort erwerben möchte ,denn was ich da so gelesen habe ist es doch suuuuper #dteuer dort in bayern, oder ???????


*WENN FUßBALL VON GOTT ERSCHAFFEN WORDEN WÄHRE ,DANN WÄHRE GOTT IN BAYERN GEBOREN.*
*OLEE OLEE  SUPER FCB .UND NUN DIE|laola: WELLE.*

*SCHÖNEN GRUß AN DEN REST DER WELT AUS DRAGE (SH)*


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Fischerprüfung (Orientierungsgröße):

Jugendliche 140 € Kursgebühr incl. Lernmaterial
Erwachsene 170 €        "                     "   

Fischereischein abhängig vom Lebensalter:


zzgl. 35,00 € Gebühr 
Lebensalter bei Zahlung    
14 - 22​ Kosten     300                     
​ 23 - 27​ 288​ 28 - 32​ 256​ 33 - 37​ 224​ 38 - 42​ 192​ 43 - 47​ 160​ 48 - 52​ 128​ 53 - 57​ 96​ 58 - 62​ 64​ 63 - 67​ 32​ 

für 5 Jahre​ 40​ Jugendliche für 5 Jahre​ 20​ 

Jugendfischereischein​ Gesamtkosten 15 € (vom 10. - 18. Lebensjahr unabhängig wann gelößt)​


----------



## XTreMe

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na Jungs und Mädels?  alle fleißig am lernen und schon ein bisschen Prüfungsangst? Am Samstag ist es soweit, macht euch nicht verrückt!! Es ist einfacher als ihr denkt..

Auf jedenfall wünsch ich allen Prüflingen hier im AB viel Glück, meldet euch danach mal wie es gelaufen ist!

(Die Zeit bis die Urkunde da ist, wird kaum auszuhalten sein^^ spätestens wenn die Sonne scheint und schönstes Angelwetter ist)


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch ich wünsche allen Prüflingen viel Glück, lasst euch nicht verrückt manchen, ihr packt das schon.
Die Wartezeit auf das Prüfungszeugnis kam mir wie eine Ewigkeit vor.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke danke.... heut letzter kurstag und dann Samstag isses soweit =) freue mich schon voll und dann bloss noch Zeugniss abwarten.. Geraet steht schon lange bereit um nassgemacht zu werden =)


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da habe ich fix noch mal ne Frage. Es gibt da ja diese Mappe wo alle Prüfungsfragen drin stehen. Die habe ich auch so weit drauf denke ich. Aber wie ist das mit den Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen? Werden die noch extra abgefragt?

lg mephy87


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



> Werden die noch extra abgefragt?


Nein! Es kommen 100%ig nur die Fragen aus dem verbindlichen Fragenkatalog dran. Die Schonzeiten sind bereits in diese Fragen eingearbeitet... vgl. Fragen im Recht: Sie Fangen am 1. Oktober in einem Salmonidengewässer bla bla


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nein! Es kommen 100%ig nur die Fragen aus dem verbindlichen Fragenkatalog dran. Die Schonzeiten sind bereits in diese Fragen eingearbeitet... vgl. Fragen im Recht: Sie Fangen am 1. Oktober in einem Salmonidengewässer bla bla



Und fragen welcher Fisch gar nicht oder ganz jährig geschont ist. Das sind fragen die in der Rechtskunde drin stecken ist aber nicht schlimm soweit. Wir machen bei unseren Lehrgang jetzt seit 3 Wochen bloss alte Prüfungen und durften pro Fehler 10 Cent zahlen, ist aber cool weil dieses Geld an ein Jugend Gruppe gespendet wird.


----------



## Red Twister

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus!

Ich wünsche allen die morgen Prüfung haben viel Glück!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser!

Also klaren Kopf behalten! Toi Toi Toi


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Germerican
Dann lern mal noch fleißig, damit wir in diesem Jahr mal los können  

Auch allen anderen viel Erfolg! #6


----------



## dpj_de

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja, ich wünsche Euch auch alles Gute und gutes Gelingen. - Ich ja nicht so schwer, wenn man die Prüfungsfragen durchgeackert hat und nicht gerade an Prüfungspanik leidet.
viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Franz Mach dir mal keine sorgen mein Freund, e30Birdy hat noch keine Prüfung verhauen und fangt etz nicht an =) 

Werde gleich berichten wie sie gelaufen ist weil wir sie unter uns auswerten danach im Vereinsheim da wir den Fragebogen mitnehmen dürfen und dann bloss auf mein Zertifikat warten..

Wünsche alle die auch dieses Jahr dran sind viel erfolg, mit glück sollte es nichts mehr zu tun haben =)


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bekommt man eigentlich seinen Prüfungsbogen mit den Fehlern etc. zusammen mit dem (hoffentlich) beigelegten Zertifikat mitgeschickt?
Wäre schon interessant zu wissen wie gut man abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

soooo, genug gelernt!:vik: ich wünsche allen heute viel glück!:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Viel Glück euch allen  Bei mir ist´s schon n Weilchen her.


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bestaaaaaaaaaaanden!!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> Bestaaaaaaaaaaanden!!!!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik:




ICH AUCH :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ICH EBENFALLS :vik::vik::vik:0 Fehler:vik:


----------



## Red Twister

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus!

Na dann Glückwunsch ihr Drei!
Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten, bis die Prüfungsurkunde eintrudelt!
Also ca. 4 Wochen.
Und dann ab ans Wasser mit euch und zwar ohne Aufsicht eines Erwachsenen!
Wünsche euch eine tolle Angelsaison 2011


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Moin Moin @ll,
Ab 12 Uhr sind die Ergebisse online unter
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/index.php 

zu finden.
Ich drücke euch allen die Daumen.
Petri Heil


----------



## solifischer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu! auch bestanden


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus

Also wenn ich keinen Fehler beim übertragen auf den Auswertungsbogen gemacht habe dann habe ich
:vik:Bestanden:vik:null Fehler:vik:

Petri Heil
Jens


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben!

Dann bin ich ja jetzt nicht mehr im neuesten Jahrgang mit meiner Prüfung 2010 !


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Sache wie sie @Jens beschrieben hat ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Also Amtlich ist immer erst das Zertifikat.
Möchte euch nicht die Freude verderben. Aber ein gutes Grundgefühl ist schon besser als jetzt 6 Wochen lang zu zittern.

:vik:​


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch an alle! 
Die Prüfung war absolut machbar in diesem Jahr! 

Kurios:
Es gab offensichtlich Fehler in der russischen Übersetzung. 
Die Reihenfolge der Antwortmöglichkeiten in der Übersetzung wichen teilweise von denen auf dem Prüfungsbogen ab. 
Bin gespannt wie man das handhaben wird.


----------



## daoxxnsepp

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja die gab es in der Tat. 
Frage 24, 25 und 34 waren nicht korrekt übersetzt. 
z.B. Frage 24a auf normalem Bogen war 24b auf dem Übersetzten Russischen Bogen.


----------



## Schwarzachangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so hab auch mit einem Fehler bestanden:vik:#6:vik:#h


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

mal schauen wie lang wir warten müssen

Gruß Jens#h


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch allen bestandenen Prüflingen und Petri Heil!


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle, die bestanden haben.


----------



## Kringo182

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Glückwunsch an alle hab auch bestanden, 
NULL Fehler zum ersten Mal :vik:

Wird eine coole Angelsaison 2011

Petri Heil


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Woher wisst ihr das alle? Habt ihr die offizielen Lösungen?


----------



## Avanti

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo.
Ich habe auch bestanden!
Für mich das war sehr schwere Prüfung, weil ich bin Auslander und ich wohne in Deutchland nur 3 Jahre.|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Lösung gibt es hier:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/index.php

Verbindlich bestanden hat man erst, sobald man die Prüfungsurkunde in Händen hält. Diese wird per Post zugestellt. Das kann bis zu 6 Wochen dauern.
Großer Brief = Urkunde = gut!
Kleiner Brief = Information dass man nicht bestanden hat = nicht gut!


----------



## Kringo182

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Frag mich nur was da so lange dauert geht ja alles maschinell, (wahrscheinlich deswegen) #d 

Es juckt in die Finger, das Gewässer ruft, Angeln stehen bereit.......

:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Man konnte die Prüfung nicht ernsthaft auf Russisch machen??
Sorry aber das ist ja wohl der Oberhammer....


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nein - die Prüfung wird in Deutsch abgelegt.
Aber man kann eine russische Übersetzung beantragen. 

Das sind dann einfach ein paar Seiten, auf denen die Fragen zusätzlich nochmal in Russisch stehen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Achso. Ich hätte es nicht eingesehen wenn jemand der kein Deutsch kann einen deutschen Angelschein haben sollte.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Taskin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch und Petri an alle, die bestanden haben.

Méine Freundin ist leider durchgefallen wegen 7 falsche in einer Kunde :-(
hatte viele richtig, und muss durcheinander gekommen sein, viel richtiges wegradiert und falschen angekreuzt. wahr wahrscheinlich die aufregung...
naja, juni is nachprüfung, und davor wird gelernt gelernt gelernt...


----------



## Nimra

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Taskin,
Kopf hoch -an deine Freundin. Davon geht die Welt net unter. Ist nur ärgerlich aber nicht schlimm. Nutzt die Zeit bis zur Nachprüfung. Jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage runter kommen. Und dann regelmäßig Fragen / Antworten lesen. Ihr werdet sehen dann klappt das schon.
Drücke euch die Daumen.:vik:
Armin​


----------



## Fischhalter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

habe die Prüfung am Samstag im Kongresszentrum in München-Riem abgelegt. Viele hoffnungsvolle Neu-Fischer waren da in einem Riesensaal versammelt. (Jungfischer sage ich nicht, denn den Lebensjahren nach trifft das für mich zumindest nicht zu.#h)

Die allerersten haben den Antwortbogen schon nach etwas über 10 Minuten abgegeben. Ich habe die Fragen nach dem Beantworten noch mal alle gründlich ein 2.es mal angesehen und nach 23 Minuten abgegeben. Da waren geschätzt ein Fünftel schon fertig. Die waren wohl alle, wie auch ich, sehr gut vorbereitet. Dürfte selbst alle 60 richtig haben.

War schon ein ganz schöner Aufwand: Neben dem rechtzeitigen Anmelden für die Prüfung noch 12 Kursabende unter der Woche und eine Schlachtvorführung am Samstag. Alles bei der Schulungsgemeinschaft Rauch. Und dann noch die Vorbereitung zu Hause und die Prüfung selbst.
Kosten: 30 für die Prüfung, 140 für die Schulung und 15 für ein Heft mit allen möglichen aktuellen Prüfungsfragen und -antworten; etwas weniger als 1000 Fragen, die ich alle durchgearbeitet habe. Insgesamt also 185 Teuronen und etwa 80 Stunden Schulung, Lesen und Vorbereitung. Die Ausgaben für das Buch "Die Fischerprüfung" von Kölbing und anderes zähle ich nicht, weil etwas Literatur sowieso sein muss.

Insgesamt ziehe ich eine positive Bilanz. Ich habe doch deutlich mehr Ahnung von der Fischerei als noch vor 3 Monaten. Natürlich fehlt es noch am praktischen Wissen, aber ich finde es schon gut, dass man die Fischer nicht ganz ohne Vorbereitung auf die Fische loslässt ...

Dauert immer noch 4 - 8 Wochen, bis ich den Schein in Händen halte. Inzwischen muss ich mich mal um Gewässer kümmern.

Gratulation an alle anderen, die es geschafft haben, und für die, die es nicht gleich beim ersten Mal geschafft haben, gibt es ja glücklicherweise noch den Termin im Juni. 

Petri Heil

Fischhalter


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Achso. Ich hätte es nicht eingesehen wenn jemand der kein Deutsch kann einen deutschen Angelschein haben sollte.
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Genau so ist es aber. Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gut. Wäre vielleicht ein Anreiz dazu, die Sprache zu lernen...


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

64 stunden kurs wo ich teilgenommen habe über 4 monaten und etz noch warten auf dieses Zertifikat.. Verein bin ich schon beigetretten... aber naja wenigstens habe ich mir zur bestandene prüfung ein geschenk gemacht.. Brauchte eine Jerk rute =)


----------



## Pelin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Taskin schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und Petri an alle, die bestanden haben.
> 
> Méine Freundin ist leider durchgefallen wegen 7 falsche in einer Kunde :-(
> hatte viele richtig, und muss durcheinander gekommen sein, viel richtiges wegradiert und falschen angekreuzt. wahr wahrscheinlich die aufregung...
> naja, juni is nachprüfung, und davor wird gelernt gelernt gelernt...




hey schatzz,:l Juni Nachprüfung dann aber 100% ))


----------



## raini08

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wow, wie günstig! |uhoh:


 
Hallo zanderfänger DA HASTE ABER VIEL BEZAHLT !!! bei uns im land brandenburg kostet der spaß 25€ für die PRÜFUNG und 25€ für denn schein . eien lehrgang gibt es bei uns nicht . das kann man(N) bei uns online machen . bis bald raini08


----------



## Taskin

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Nimra schrieb:


> @Taskin,
> 
> Kopf hoch -an deine Freundin. Davon geht die Welt net unter. Ist nur ärgerlich aber nicht schlimm. Nutzt die Zeit bis zur Nachprüfung. Jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage runter kommen. Und dann regelmäßig Fragen / Antworten lesen. Ihr werdet sehen dann klappt das schon.
> Drücke euch die Daumen.:vik:
> 
> Armin​


 

Dankeschön |supergri
ich bin jedenfalls sehr zuversichtlich was die nachprüfung angeht, deutschland braucht schließlich mehr "petrigirls"


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Man man man immernoch am warten, habe einfach nicht gewusst was ich mit der zeit machen sollte und kaufte mir ein Auto lol, jetzt muss ich aber auf dies auch bis um 26 warten...#q#q#q


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

und gibts scho was neues?


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ne wird bestimmt erst so naechste woche kommen wenn wir glueck haben


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Letztes Jahr war die Prüfung am 6. März und die Urkunden trudelten zum großen Teil in der letzten Märzwoche um den 30. rum ein. Wenns dieses Jahr genauso sein wird, hat das Warten nächste oder vielleicht sogar noch diese Woche hoffentlich ein Ende. 

Bitte postet hier recht zahlreich, wenn Ihr Post aus Starnberg, egal ob Erfreuliche (= großes Kuvert) oder Ärgerliche (= kleines Kuvert) bekommen habt. 

Ich wünsch uns schonmal viel Ausdauer beim Warten und Ertragen der letzten Tage...


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Das habe ich schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben:*

Ich habe gerade mit Starnberg telefoniert (die verschicken die Urkunde für Oberbayern). Die Urkunde kommt definitiv frühestens in der ersten Aprilwoche (4.4 - 10.04) da Sie jetzt erstmal zur Druckerei gesendet werden. Von dort aus werden Sie dann verschickt. Diese Aussage ist verbindlich und stammt von Frau Buchner. (Sie ist in Starnberg bei der LFL für die Urkunden zuständig) 

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

danke, gaerbsch...dann is wohl noch warten angesagt. -.-


----------



## husky

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja ja, unsere lieben Ämter - schnell ist keines davon aber dafür verlangen sie alle sau viel geld 

wir warten auch sehnsüchtig!!!


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das stimmt wohl, das erste mal hatte ich am Freitag um drei angerufen. Da sagte mir die nette Dame am Empfang: Ne um die Uhrzeit haben sie da keine Chance mehr.

Soviel dazu


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab in 3 wochen Osterferien 
Dann wird geangelt!!!

Aber vorher leider erst mal 300€ + 180€ Jahreskarte kaufen -.-

Teuerer Spaß das Angeln hier in Bayern!


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Aber immerhin dann nur noch Erlaubnisscheine.
:m Mach dir eine Farbkopie von deiner staatl. Lizenz und schweiß dir die gut ein. Falls du das Original mal verlieren solltest.|wavey:


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

lass dir lieber ne beglaubigte Kopie vom staatlichen Schein machen und nimm die zum angeln mit (funktioniert und keiner wird dir deswegen ans bein Pinkeln). 
Wenn du das Original verlierst, musst du bei der Wiederausstellung nämlich wieder die Fischereiabgabe bezahlen ...


----------



## Kringo182

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey Angel Kollegen,

wie lange dauert des denn noch mit dem Zeugnis....schon 3 Wochen haben die noch Computer mit der Kurbel....

Ich halts nimmer aus, ans Wasser zu kommen ...|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Wenn das Zeugnis da ist, dauerts aufm Amt auch nochmal ne Woche......... DES KANN NET SEIN!!|gr:|gr:|gr:

Hauptsache alles kompliziert... und auch noch Teuer...

Naja müss ma uns damit abfinden, die Angelsaison fängt grad erst an...#6#6#6

Gruss an alle und Petri:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



> Wenn das Zeugnis da ist, dauerts aufm Amt auch nochmal ne Woche......... DES KANN NET SEIN!!



Wie kommst du da drauf? Normal wird das bei der Stadt/Gemeindeverwaltung sofort erledigt....


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf? Normal wird das bei der Stadt/Gemeindeverwaltung sofort erledigt....


 

der gute alte "zu erledigen" - Stapel...

als ich diese Woche im Rathaus angerufen hab, meinte man, das Ausstellen des Scheins würde schon ne Woche dauern. 

Ich werd aber lieb fragen, ob sie das nicht vielleicht schon gleich erledigen könnten....ein Versuch is es ja wert. Wie überall macht schließlich auch aufm Amt der Ton die Musik


----------



## ulf

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo

Also hier ging das "zum drauf warten". Urkunde und Bild mitbringen, genug Bares natürlich auch, und fertig war die Sache.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mein angelverein gab mir ein tip und sagte ich sollte aufn Amt gehen und es etz schon beantragen man muss denen bloss sagen das man die prüfung gemacht hat und ein formular ausfüllen dann wenn das zertifikat bringt kann man glei sein schein haben, ich gehe am montag hin und erledige dies da ich urlaub habe und bloss meine scheiben am Neuen auto töne


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du da drauf? Normal wird das bei der Stadt/Gemeindeverwaltung sofort erledigt....



wohnt halt nicht jeder in amberg :-D
mir wurde aber auch gesagt, dass es bei uns instant geht mit der ausgabe des scheins.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wenn wir schon grad dabei sind:

Fragt sicherheitshalber mal nach ob ihr bei eurer Gemeindeverwaltung ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen müsst. 

Meistens ist das zwar nicht der Fall, aber es gibt einzelne Städte/Gemeinden die das explizit verlangen. 

Dazu gibt es in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR) sogar ne Rechtsgrundlage....


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon grad dabei sind:
> 
> Fragt sicherheitshalber mal nach ob ihr bei eurer Gemeindeverwaltung ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen müsst.
> 
> Meistens ist das zwar nicht der Fall, aber es gibt einzelne Städte/Gemeinden die das explizit verlangen.
> 
> Dazu gibt es in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR) sogar ne Rechtsgrundlage....



richtig. bei uns im städtchen braucht man eins.
und als tipp wenn ihr den schein schnell haben wollt: führungszeugnis jetzt schon mal beantragen, kann zwischen 2 und 10 tagen dauern. kostenpunkt liegt bei 13€.


----------



## Mr._B

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi Leute,

da ihr die ganze Zeit hier von bestandenen Prüfungen etc redet hätte ich mal ne Frage.. Wann ist denn die nächste Prüfung? Sagt bitte nicht erst nächstes Jahr im März, so wie ich es bis jetzt öfter im Internet gelesen habe...aber das kann ich mir ja gar nicht vorstellen...oder doch?#c

Gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Doch.


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Naechstes Jahr im März 
Abgesehen von der Nachprüfung im Mai oder Juni.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Mr.B

Bislang gab es 2 von einander abhängige Prüfungstermine in Bayern pro Jahr.
1. Termin: 1. Samstag im März
2. Termin (Nachprüfung!) im Mai oder Juni

Es gibt (bzw. soll geben) ab 2011 auch eine Online-Prüfung, was 100%ig genaues kann ich dir aber auch nicht dazu sagen, aber lies mal hier nach bzw. frag mal bei der zuständigen Behörde nach. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192641

Kontakt Behörde:
Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Institut für Fischerei,
82319 Starnberg
Tel.: 08151/26 92 130


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



christian36 schrieb:


> Doch.



Schwachsinn! Im Mai oder Juni ist eine Nachprüfung. Du musst dich allerdings anmelden, bzw. die Gebühr für die Nachprüfung überweisen. Dann wirst du automatisch eingeladen.

Edit: Sorry, hat sich überschnitten.
Edit2: Dann war es doch kein Schwachsinn, Asche auf mein Haupt! Ich hatte ihn so verstanden, dass er durchgefallen ist.


----------



## Mr._B

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ohhh maaann...
Und ich nehme an ich kann nicht an der Nachprüfung teilnehmen, wenn ich nicht durch die 1. reguläre gefallen bin? Gibts da nicht irgendne andere Möglichkeit... In anderen Bundesländern kann man die Prüfung doch auch öfter ablegen...Das gibt es doch gar nicht..#q#q

Ahh okay aber das mit dieser Online-Prüfung klingt ja durchaus gut. Da werde ich auf jeden Fall mal nachfragen. Ich kann ja dann hier Bescheid geben, wenn ich Näheres dazu weiß. Danke schon einmal..


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



> Und ich nehme an ich kann nicht an der Nachprüfung teilnehmen, wenn ich nicht durch die 1. reguläre gefallen bin?


Richtig. 



> Gibts da nicht irgendne andere Möglichkeit... In anderen Bundesländern kann man die Prüfung doch auch öfter ablegen...Das gibt es doch gar nicht..


siehe mein Posting oben


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

tja mir ging es damals nicht anders  Im Mai der Gedanke gekommen die Prüfung zu machen und somit musste ich fast 1 Jahr warten


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Mr._B schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> da ihr die ganze Zeit hier von bestandenen Prüfungen etc redet hätte ich mal ne Frage.. Wann ist denn die nächste Prüfung? Sagt bitte nicht erst nächstes Jahr im März, so wie ich es bis jetzt öfter im Internet gelesen habe...aber das kann ich mir ja gar nicht vorstellen...oder doch?#c
> 
> Gruß



Bei mir wars genau so wenn nicht noch schlimmer...
Ich war eine Woche mit der Anmeldung zu spät und musste fast 1 1/2 Jahre warten bis ich jetzt endlich die Prüfung bestanden habe.


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Schwachsinn! Im Mai oder Juni ist eine Nachprüfung. Du musst dich allerdings anmelden, bzw. die Gebühr für die Nachprüfung überweisen. Dann wirst du automatisch eingeladen.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, hat sich überschnitten.
> Edit2: Dann war es doch kein Schwachsinn, Asche auf mein Haupt! Ich hatte ihn so verstanden, dass er durchgefallen ist.



// das rote nicht gelesen 

also ich würde sagen, er kann sich nicht einfach so bei der nachprüfung als "erstprüfling" anmelden. die nachprüfung ist wie der name schon sagt, nur für die, die entweder keine zeit hatten (aber schon angemeldet waren) oder eben durch die erste richtige prüfung durchgefallen sind.

man muss ja nicht nur einfach bestehen, sondern auch einen vorbereitungskurs mit mindestens 30 stunden nachweisen. und wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wo er das machen kann...;+

zumal die anmeldefrist für die fischerprüfung schon irgendwann im dezember war. wer danach noch nicht anmgeledet war ODER die prüfungsgebühr bezahlt hat, ist auch nicht zugelassen worden.

noch ne kleine geschichte:

bei mir im vorbereitungskurs waren 2 leute, die sich nur für den lehrgang, nicht aber für die prüfung bei der behörde angemeldet haben. die anmeldefrist war erst 4 tage abgelaufen, aber sie hatten trotzdem einfach pech! 1 jahr warten und die kohle vom lehrgang gabs auch nicht zurück. sie hätten aber dennoch den vorbereitungskurs mitmachen können und den nachweis ein jahr vorher schon haben können. wollten sie dann aber nicht und sind ab dem ersten tag dem kurs fern geblieben.


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich glaube es ist durchaus so gewünscht, dass man sich bereits im Winter für die Prüfung anmelden muss, um die Zahl der Angler niedrig zu halten. 

Jetzt im Frühling wenn man beim Spazierengehen an einem See oder Fluss wieder die "Ansitzer" ;-) sieht, kommt bestimmt bei dem einen oder anderen der Wunsch auf, sich auch mal als Angler zu betätigen. Der Modus wie die Prüfung usw. gehandhabt wird, schreckt dann doch viele wieder ab.


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Endlich ist wochenende vorbei #v hoffe das sich endlich nächste woche was tut und das zeugnis kommt war heute drausen am wasser ohne angel natürlich #q kein geduld mehr...


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@efe guck dir mein posting ein paar Seiten weiter vorne an dann weisst du das du dir da keine Hoffnung machen musst. Urkunden kommen fühestens in der Woche vom 04.04

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## spoko

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage meinerseits:
Hat sich  zufällig einer von den "alten" den Schein im KVR München ausstellen lassen?
Man ließt ja immer wieder, dass der Schein entweder sofort raus geht, oder dass man bis zu einer Woche warten muss :c.

Würde mich da gerne seelisch drauf einstellen. 

LG spoko


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr am ersten Werktag nach dem Erhalt der Prüfungsurkunde im KVR den Schein ausstellen lassen. Problem war, dass diese Idee ungefähr noch 200 andere Leute hatten und daher die Warteschlange sehr lang war. Natürlich hat man sich von Seiten der Behörde nicht auf einen größeren Andrang eingestellt. 

Wenn man dann aber endlich dran war, dann hat es ungefähr 15min gedauert, zur Kasse und bezahlen, dann kannst du den Ausweis gleich mitnehmen. 

Mein Tip wäre daher, entweder sehr, sehr früh zum KVR zu fahren oder ein paar Tage zu warten (was wahrscheinlich schwer fällt, weil man endlich legal zum Fischen gehen will ).


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus

So bei mir ist es vollbracht der Fischereischein ist beantragt nun muß nur noch die Urkunde kommen

Mfg Jens#h


----------



## Robert_94405

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hi ich hab heute in starnberg angerufen die nette dame hat mir versichert die woche gehen die bescheide raus. Da ich sie gefragt habe wie soll sich da einer anmelden für den ersten mai der die prüfung nicht bestanden hat und es probs geben könnte bei der nach prüfung anmeldung


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Robert_94405 schrieb:


> hi ich hab heute in starnberg angerufen die nette dame hat mir versichert die woche gehen die bescheide raus. Da ich sie gefragt habe wie soll sich da einer anmelden für den ersten mai der die prüfung nicht bestanden hat und es probs geben könnte bei der nach prüfung anmeldung


 

das sind ja mal gute Neuigkeiten. :m Jetzt kanns jeden Tag soweit sein, dass große Kuverts im Briefkasten liegen. 

Die in Starnberg haben gerade keinen wirklich leichten Job, wenn jeden Tag die Neuangler anrufen, die alle schon ganz wild drauf sind, endlich raus ans Wasser zu dürfen.


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Super neuigkeiten |jump: bald hat das warten ein ende


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Robert_94405 schrieb:


> hi ich hab heute in starnberg angerufen die nette dame hat mir versichert die woche gehen die bescheide raus. Da ich sie gefragt habe wie soll sich da einer anmelden für den ersten mai der die prüfung nicht bestanden hat und es probs geben könnte bei der nach prüfung anmeldung



aussage, gegen aussage:



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit Starnberg telefoniert (die verschicken die Urkunde  für Oberbayern). Die Urkunde kommt definitiv frühestens in der ersten  Aprilwoche (4.4 - 10.04) da Sie jetzt erstmal zur Druckerei gesendet  werden. Von dort aus werden Sie dann verschickt. Diese Aussage ist  verbindlich und stammt von Frau Buchner. (Sie ist in Starnberg bei der  LFL für die Urkunden zuständig)
> 
> Grüße
> 
> gaerbsch




ich verlass mich auf nichts und überlass es dem zufall.
aber schon komisch, zwei leute telefonieren unabhängig von einander und jeder schwört auf seine info


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ich verlass mich auf nichts und überlass es dem zufall.
> aber schon komisch, zwei leute telefonieren unabhängig von einander und jeder schwört auf seine info


 

tja, nix is so beständig wie die Lageänderung.  Mehr als abwarten können wir jetzt eh nicht machen....


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich war mir bis gestern noch sicher, nur ein passbild zu brauchen. jetzt hab ich wo anders gelesen, dass es zwei sein sollen. was stimmt jetzt? hab nur noch eins hier :-D


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hmmm... 
Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht genau sagen, ich hab meinen Schein vor 12 Jahren ausstellen lassen  

Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wozu man 2 brauchen sollte... 

Im Zweifel einfach bei der Gemeinde/Stadt anrufen und nachfragen - die können dir das sofort sagen.


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so hab grad auch angerufen (da ich nichts besseres zu tun hab, haha) die dame am telefon hat mir versichert das bei JEDEM die bescheide diese woche noch im briefkasten sein werden


----------



## husky

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

na das wär ja wirklich sehr geil )) sind wir mal gespannt wer als erster posten darf!!! ;-)


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe meinen antrag scho gemacht und brauchte bloss ein bild. Jetzt darf ich jeden mittag im Briefkasten schauen da ich endlich meine Jahreskarte beim Verein holen will.


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> so hab grad auch angerufen (da ich nichts besseres zu tun hab, haha) die dame am telefon hat mir versichert das bei JEDEM die bescheide diese woche noch im briefkasten sein werden


 
Das klingt ja mal stark nach ner Abspeisung von nem genervten Sachbearbeiter der seit 2 Wochen nichts anderes hört als "Hallo, mein Name ist XY wissen Sie zufällig wann die Urkunden verschickt werden...?"


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wo wohnt ihr überhaupt (die beiden die angerufen haben) und bei wem habt ihr angerufen? Soweit ich weis ist Frau Buchner die einzige Frau mit Peilung in Starnberg und die sagte definitiv was von kW 14.

Gruesse

Gaerbsch


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Wo wohnt ihr überhaupt (die beiden die angerufen haben) und bei wem habt ihr angerufen? Soweit ich weis ist Frau Buchner die einzige Frau mit Peilung in Starnberg und die sagte definitiv was von kW 14.
> 
> Gruesse
> 
> Gaerbsch


 

unter dieser nummer 08151/2692-130, war auch ne frau weiß aber ihren namen leider nicht mehr, hab extra nachgefragt ob das alphabetisch oder so verschickt wird, dann hat sie gemeint neee ALLE bescheide/prüfungszeugnise gehen diese woche 100% raus:q

achja hab vorhin aus langeweile auch mal beim ordnungsamt in nürnberg angerufen, man braucht 1 passbild und das prüfungszeugnis mehr nicht ist ne sache von 5-10 minuten


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Frau Buchner ist die Mutter von einer meiner Klasse.
Hab meine Klassenkameradin gesagt sie soll bei ihrer Mutter nachfragen.
Sie sagte dass die Prüfungszeugnise zu 95% fertig sind und in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen verschickt werden.
Also in circa 3 bis spätestens Samstag* müsstet ihr alle euer Zeugnis in händen halten können (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jo, hab grad wieder angerufen (da ich wiedermal nichts besseres zu tun habe) die frau buchner hat gemeint das heute die bescheide rausgeschickit wurden und entweder morgen oder übermorgen die prüfungszeugnisse, also hooooooooooffffffffffentlich bis freitag bei uns..


----------



## Robert_94405

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na hoffen wir doch mal hab da auch schon angerufen und sie meinte das sie die woche raus gehen.Hab nur noch die woche frei und dann bin ich die ganze woche in der arbeit dann ist es vorbei mit dem schein hollen da ich ja selber vor sprechen mus.So wie es immer heißt man braucht ein führungs zeugnis bei mir ist es nicht so nur ein foto den geldbeutel und 10 min zeit.


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Robert_94405 schrieb:


> Na hoffen wir doch mal hab da auch schon angerufen und sie meinte das sie die woche raus gehen.Hab nur noch die woche frei und dann bin ich die ganze woche in der arbeit dann ist es vorbei mit dem schein hollen da ich ja selber vor sprechen mus.So wie es immer heißt man braucht ein führungs zeugnis bei mir ist es nicht so nur ein foto den geldbeutel und 10 min zeit.


 
ich werde wahrscheinlich auch keine zeit/lust haben den schein abzuholen mit ner vollmacht kann das anscheinend jeder andere auch für dich tun! zumindest hier in nürnberg :g


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Musti das hört sich super an hoffendlich ist es bis freitag da dann kann ich noch schnell ins rathaus und mein schein hollen


----------



## Robert_94405

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> ich werde wahrscheinlich auch keine zeit/lust haben den schein abzuholen mit ner vollmacht kann das anscheinend jeder andere auch für dich tun! zumindest hier in nürnberg :g


nein geht eben nicht hab da nach gefragt man mus persönlich hin


----------



## karpfen_angler95

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich füll grade den Antrag für den Schein aus und brauch Hilfe

"Ich habe die staatl. Fischerprüfung am 5.3.11 bei.... in Weiden abgelegt."

Was soll ich nach dem 'bei' reinschreiben?
Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft?


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

welchen Antrag hastn du da? 

Ich füll gerade den vom Bayerischen Behördenwegweiser aus, bei dem ist die fragliche Passage nicht drin. 

Zur Not lässt du das einfach frei und fragst beim Beantragen aufm Amt nach, was da reinkommt. Wenn du nämlich was falsches reinschreibst, darfst du den Antrag wenns dumm läuft, nochmal ausfüllen, was sicher ärgerlich wäre.


----------



## karpfen_angler95

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> welchen Antrag hastn du da?
> 
> Ich füll gerade den vom Bayerischen Behördenwegweiser aus, bei dem ist die fragliche Passage nicht drin.
> 
> Zur Not lässt du das einfach frei und fragst beim Beantragen aufm Amt nach, was da reinkommt. Wenn du nämlich was falsches reinschreibst, darfst du den Antrag wenns dumm läuft, nochmal ausfüllen, was sicher ärgerlich wäre.



Meiner ist blau, hab ich beim Standesamt gekriegt.


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



karpfen_angler95 schrieb:


> Meiner ist blau, hab ich beim Standesamt gekriegt.


 
okaaay...ich würd einfach die Felder ausfüllen, bei denen du dir sicher bist, dass du das richtige machst....wenn du irgendwas nicht weißt, kannst du den Antrag ja mit der Dame vom Amt nochmal durchschauen, ob alles passt und ggf. die Lücken ergänzen.


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dürfen die auch den antrag unterschreiben weil da steht was von wegen das du dich an fangbeschränkungen usw halten musst und des hast verstanden sonst können die den schein abnehmen, habe es die woche unterschrieben. Muss bloss noch zeugnis abgeben und zahlen


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



karpfen_angler95 schrieb:


> Ich füll grade den Antrag für den Schein aus und brauch Hilfe
> 
> "Ich habe die staatl. Fischerprüfung am 5.3.11 bei.... in Weiden abgelegt."
> 
> Was soll ich nach dem 'bei' reinschreiben?
> Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft?



Das steht auf deiner Anmeldung: "zuständiges Landwirtschaftsamt".
Das kannste auch im Internet nachsehen: https://www.stmelf.bayern.de/fpr/anmelden unter "Überprüfung des Anmeldestatus".

Gruß
Andi


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



karpfen_angler95 schrieb:


> Ich füll grade den Antrag für den Schein aus und brauch Hilfe
> 
> "Ich habe die staatl. Fischerprüfung am 5.3.11 bei.... in Weiden abgelegt."
> 
> Was soll ich nach dem 'bei' reinschreiben?
> Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft?



Servus, die dame hier in Graf beim einwohnermeldeamt hat alles für mich ausgefüllt was sie brauchte und da kann ich mich nicht errinern das die des fragte. Sie wollte bloss namen, addresse und geburtsdatum und dann musste ich unterzeichnen. Gehe mal hin und sie macht des schon für dich was sie braucht. Meiner war auch Blau


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

aaaaaaaaaaaalso,

mir wurde gesagt das es schnuppe ist wer den schein abholt hauptsache er hat ne vollmacht (unterschreiben kann ich daheim, hat die dame gemeint)! so werde ich das auch machen, ging bei dem führerschein, also gehts auch bei dem fischerschein und achja an alle aus NÜRNBERG welchen antrag? mir wurde gemeint foto und geld mitbringen=angelschein haha:m


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaalso,
> 
> mir wurde gesagt das es schnuppe ist wer den schein abholt hauptsache er hat ne vollmacht (unterschreiben kann ich daheim, hat die dame gemeint)! so werde ich das auch machen, ging bei dem führerschein, also gehts auch bei dem fischerschein und achja an alle aus NÜRNBERG welchen antrag? mir wurde gemeint foto und geld mitbringen=angelschein haha:m



Den Antrag bekommste dann wohl auf der Stadt zum Ausfüllen. Oder die Nembärcher machen des nur im BeZeh.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Schwarzachangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Seit dem ich das Prüfungszeugnis besitze, frage ich mich, ob ich bei der Ausstellung des Fischereischeins ein biometrisches Passbild benötige. ;+ Kann mir jemand aus dem Board diese Frage beantworten?

Mif freundlichen Grüßen

Schwarzachangler


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

nö normales passbild reicht. 
Du hast das Zeugnis schon? Wo wohnst du und mit welchem Buchstaben beginnt dein Nachname?


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Würde mich auch interessieren ???? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hatte gestern einen Brief im Kasten wo dick drauf stand: BayLfSt und dachte schon das muss doch von der Fischereibehörde sein... naja wars dann doch nicht ;-)

Ich hoffe auch dass es noch diese Woche kommt...

Grüße an alle wartenden...


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Moin

Mal schauen was der Postboste heute dabei hat wollte nämlich am WE ans Wasser

Mfg


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe gehört, dass die Post in Bayern heute und morgen streiken will. :-D


----------



## Robert_94405

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

und wieder war nichts dabei verdammte warterei


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@robert

Na du machst ja einen Hoffnung, bei mir kommt der Postbote erst so gegen 14:00 #h


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so hab grad wieder die frau buchner in starnberg genervt, jetzt meinte sie das die zeugnise scho fertig gedruckt sind, aber sie noch nicht verpackt seien -.- sollten bis montag da sein...die bescheide sind gestern aber scho raus, also die jenigen die nicht bestanden haben müssten den brief heute spätestens morgen erhalten, das heißt für diejenigen die keinen erhalten -> das sie bestanden haben!


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



			
				musti71 schrieb:
			
		

> dann hat sie gemeint neee ALLE bescheide/prüfungszeugnise gehen diese woche 100% raus:q


 
ja was jetzt? |uhoh:

Ich glaub, die verarscht dich bloß. Wenn du noch zweimal anrufst, sagt se dir bestimmt, dass das Institutsgebäude in Starnberg abgebrannt is, alle Zeugnisse dabei vernichtet wurden und wir geschlossen zur Nachprüfung im Mai antanzen dürfen... -.-

Tante Edit meint: Heute wieder nix im Briefkasten...langsam macht das Warten keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir war auch nichts drinne, vielleicht morgen =]


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Man war heute mein Briefkasten voll und auf das was ich warte war nicht dabei
Und morgen hat das Amt nur bis zwölf auf na prima

Mfg


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Dame hat doch gesagt, dass die Urkunden diese Woche verschickt werden, aber nicht, wann sie ankommen.
Seht es doch mal positiv: Nächste Woche könnt ihr euch für den Ämtergang einen Tag aussuchen, der euch passt. ;-)


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Was soll das heisen musti die dame verarscht dich doch erst hast du gesagt das die urkunden die woche kommen jetzt sagst du es kommt montag hatte mich schon drauf gefreut wochenende zu fischen ich hoffe das morgen was kommt...


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War heute am amt habe nachgefragt man braucht 1 foto , ausweis und geld...
5 jahre 75euro
auf lebenszeit 323euro


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



efe2007 schrieb:


> War heute am amt habe nachgefragt man braucht 1 foto , ausweis und geld...
> 5 jahre 75euro
> auf lebenszeit 323euro


 
du scheinst nicht ganz ausgelastet zu sein was? ;-)

und ich dachte ich hätte mal was von 40€ für 5 Jahre gelesen...

Grüße


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



mephy87 schrieb:


> und ich dachte ich hätte mal was von 40€ für 5 Jahre gelesen...


 
40 Euro sind die Fischereiabgabe für die 5 Jahre. Hinzu kommen die 35 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr fürs Ausstellen des Scheins.


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jap da hast recht tropic...
habe genug anderes zu tun hatte am amt andere sachen zu erledigen dann habe ich gleich gefragt...


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> 40 Euro sind die Fischereiabgabe für die 5 Jahre. Hinzu kommen die 35 Euro Bearbeitungsgebühr fürs Ausstellen des Scheins.


 
ahh ok danke für die info...

gibts den Fischereischein in Bayern wenigstens auch im Chipkartenformat? Wahrscheinlich nicht wenn es direkt ausgestellt wird oder?


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Und noch was an alle die auf die urkunde warten habe gerade angerufen und nachgefragt die urkunden werden morgen verschickt macht euch keine hoffnungen das ihr wochenende fischen geht...natürlich ich auch.


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So auch gerade in Starnberg angerufen weil hier jeder was anderes sagt... Ein netter Herr war am Telefon und sagte mir das die Druckerei die Urkunden heute zur Post bringt und er damit rechnet das Sie Samstag oder spätestens am Montag da sind.

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



efe2007 schrieb:


> Und noch was an alle die auf die urkunde warten habe gerade angerufen und nachgefragt die urkunden werden morgen verschickt macht euch keine hoffnungen das ihr wochenende fischen geht...natürlich ich auch.


 
Ich würde da noch zehn mal anrufen weil die haben ja den ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun als übermotivierten Jungfischern immer das gleiche zu erzählen.

Auf die Woche kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an wo ich doch schon ein Jahr überhaupt auf die Prüfung warten musste weil ich so intelligent war im Februar nach Bayern zu ziehen.


----------



## Robert_94405

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> So auch gerade in Starnberg angerufen weil hier jeder was anderes sagt... Ein netter Herr war am Telefon und sagte mir das die Druckerei die Urkunden heute zur Post bringt und er damit rechnet das Sie Samstag oder spätestens am Montag da sind.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> gaerbsch



hab da auch angerufen zu mir sageten sie der  versand geht morgen los was stimmt da jetz die verarschen einen |uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die werden hier mitlesen und sich krumm lachen :-D


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

aaaaaaalso, die zeugnise werden 100% diese woche versendet, aber wenn sie erst am samstag versendet werden sind sie sicherlich nicht sonntag bei uns also spätestens am montag so wies die frau buchner gesagt hat!!!!


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

kennst du einen beamten der am "samstag" irgendwas versendet?


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> kennst du einen beamten der am "samstag" irgendwas versendet?


 

ich glaub, in der Druckerei gibts keine Beamten, sondern nur Angestellte. 

Schätz mal, dass die Urkunden direkt vom Druck weg an uns versendet werden....aber die werden wegen uns sicherlich am Samstag keine Extraschichten fahren...


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also mein Kumpel hat heut Post bekommen war aber eher die nicht erwartete durchgefallen 17 Fehler


----------



## dropshothorst

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Moin,

dann hätte ich meine Urkunde gerne erst Anfang nächster Woche. Unzumutbare Umstände wären das wenn ich Samstag die Urkunde im Briefkasten hab aber kein Amt offen hat |smash:


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich behaupte ja es gibt garkeine "Frau Buchner". 
Das ist sicher nur eine erfundene Persönlichkeit so wie Der Weihnachtsmann, die Zahnfee, Unterhosenwichtel oder Chuck Norris....
Hat sie überhaupt schon jemand gesehen (wohnt angeblich am Nordpol)?


Raus aus der Ironie:

Hört auf die arme Frau mit euren Anrufen zu nerven |wavey:
Die eine Woche werdet ihr doch wohl auch noch abwarten können... Das Wetter ist sowieso bescheiden#d.


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

heute Urkunde im Briefkasten gehabt und Schein gleich beantragt :vik: Ab morgen geht es Angeln :vik:


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Du machst scherz oder |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

NeverOnePice kann nicht mall antworten kindergarten oder was...|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## skcloudia

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hoffe meine Urkunde kommt morgen. War schon auf der Gemeinde bei mir dauert das ausstellen des Fischereischeines ca 10-15 Minuten  *Freu* Und dann könnte es Samstag und Sonntag sofort ans Wasser !!!

Naja und wenn nicht hab ich nächste woche Urlaub spätestens dann gehts ans wasser !


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



efe2007 schrieb:


> NeverOnePice kann nicht mall antworten kindergarten oder was...|gr:|gr:|gr:



Denkst du, der hockt vor dem Rechner und wartet, bis jemand antwortet? Bleib doch locker, der wird sich schon melden...


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Denkst du, der hockt vor dem Rechner und wartet, bis jemand antwortet? Bleib doch locker, der wird sich schon melden...


 

...und wenn nicht kommt efes Urkunde deswegen auch keinen Tag früher...


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

was mich aufregt jeder sagt irgent was anderes...
momentan ist mir eigenlich egal ob der morgen noch kommt ist sowieso schlechtes wetter hir in der OPf...

hast recht einfach locker bleiben #6


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



efe2007 schrieb:


> was mich aufregt jeder sagt irgent was anderes...
> momentan ist mir eigenlich egal ob der morgen noch kommt ist sowieso schlechtes wetter hir in der OPf...
> 
> hast recht einfach locker bleiben #6



Eben, Angeln soll doch entspannen:q Ich verstehe, dass ihr zur Zeit wie auf heißen Kohlen sitzt, aber vor das Angeln hat der bayrische Amtsschimmel eben den Angelschein gesetzt...


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Schon Lustig das ganze hier. 

Ich wollt euch nur mal die Augen öffnen, dass man nicht alles hier im Forum glauben soll oder kann was geschrieben wird.

Ich habe meine Urkunde natürlich noch nicht aber da sieht man mal wie schnell man hier ein Gerücht verbreiten kann ^^


----------



## Der Zuhörer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Coole aktion..#6


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gerade mit Starnberg telefoniert, die Druckerei is abgebrannt. Leider vorm abschicken der Urkunden. Nun müssen alle die eigentlich bestanden haben nächstes Jahr im März die Prüfung wiederholen. Alle die durchgefallen sind haben die Möglichkeit im Juni ganz normal die Nachprüfung zu machen...


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Gerade mit Starnberg telefoniert, die Druckerei is abgebrannt. Leider vorm abschicken der Urkunden. Nun müssen alle die eigentlich bestanden haben nächstes Jahr im März die Prüfung wiederholen. Alle die durchgefallen sind haben die Möglichkeit im Juni ganz normal die Nachprüfung zu machen...


 


Ahahahaha :vik::vik::vik:

Heißer Kandidat für den Beitrag des Jahres!


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

|schild-g|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Gerade mit Starnberg telefoniert, die Druckerei is abgebrannt. Leider vorm abschicken der Urkunden. Nun müssen alle die eigentlich bestanden haben nächstes Jahr im März die Prüfung wiederholen. Alle die durchgefallen sind haben die Möglichkeit im Juni ganz normal die Nachprüfung zu machen...



Der Aprilscherz kam wohl einige Stunden zu früh!


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So die Postkutsche war da, und ratet mal was sie dabei hatte

Nichts!!!!

Das wars mit dem WE

Mfg


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



jens37 schrieb:


> So die Postkutsche war da, und ratet mal was sie dabei hatte
> 
> Nichts!!!!
> 
> Das wars mit dem WE
> 
> Mfg



GLÜCKWUNSCH! Dann bist du ja offensichtlich nicht durchgefallen! #6


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Schade und am wochenende sollen wir 23 grad bekommen in der Oberpfalz


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> kennst du einen beamten der am "samstag" irgendwas versendet?


 
ja, schon polizisten 

und wie der kollege schon erwähnt hat wird bestimmt keiner aus starnberg mit nem stapel urkunden zur post fahren :q

die werden direkt von der druckerei aus verschickt..ich ruf da jetzt nochmal an


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> ja, schon polizisten
> ...



Auch die nicht, die schmeißen es in den Postausgang und am Montag kommt der Bote und holt alles ab.


----------



## Schlesien

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

verdammte Axt, bei mir wieder Nullnummer im 
Briefkasten, aber somit zumindest keine Rechnungen


----------



## BlueShark908326

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich finde es schon klasse wie es bei euch in eurem ach doch so schönen "Freihstaat " abgeht.
Bei uns in HESSEN macht man seine Prüfung,bekommt die Urkunde und dann geht man zum Amt. achja und dann ans Wasser.


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Diese "Druckerei" ist mit sicherheit keine private Druckerei. Das wird so laufen wie mit den Anwohnerparkausweisen. Die werden ja auch vom Amt automatisch gedruckt und eingetütet. Einige große Behörden haben ja auch eigene Printabteilungen im Haus.

Aber wenn heut nix in der Post war warum zum teufel muss man da jetzt noch mal anrufen nach dem man schon zehn mal angerufen hat? Wenn ich da Sachbearbeiter wäre und der Herr XY ruft mich 3 mal am Tag an um zu fragen wie weit ich mit meiner Arbeit sei würde ich mal fix den Vorgang suchen und zwei bis drei Wochen bei Seite legen. ;-)

Und ich dachte immer Geduld wäre eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften beim fischen. Wenn du mal nen Tag nix fängst rufst du dann jeden Tag beim Pächter an und fragst wann nachbesetzt wird?

man man man...

Edit: Es sind morgen genau 4 Wochen rum... gesagt wurde 4-6 Wochen... da seid doch froh wenn es nächste Woche eintrudelt...

Grüße


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Deswegen Rufe ich gar nicht an. Der kommt wenn er kommt, leider dauert es voll lange, wollt am Sonntag ans privat Gewässer.


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

achso ne ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich mir ist grad langweilig und ich hab nichts besseres zu tun deswegen nerv ich mal die leute in starnberg 

achja ich hab eigentlich genug geduld weil ich jederzeit mit meinem jugendfischerschein fischen gehen kann! 

und ich hab grad angerufen die zeugnise wurden heute verschickt!


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> achso ne ich bin ganz offen und ehrlich mir ist grad langweilig und ich hab nichts besseres zu tun deswegen nerv ich mal die leute in starnberg


 
lies ein Buch oder geh zur Schule/Studium oder mach eine Ausbildung oder was weiß ich... aber auch Beamte müssen bisschen was tun. ;-)


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> und ich hab grad angerufen die zeugnise wurden heute verschickt!



Dies wurde schon die ganze Woche gesagt also ich glaube es erst wenn des Papier bei mir ist


----------



## omabande

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

PLZ 83355 und heute nix im Briefkasten... Nur zur Info.

Lasst die in Starnberg mal in Ruhe, wenn ihr andauernd anruft geht's auch nicht schneller.

Wenn ich mir überlege dass dort jeden Tag tausende anrufen möchte ich dort nicht arbeiten.....

Abwarten und Tee trinken.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

92655 auch nicht, habe zwei Kollegen getroffen vom Kurs heut Mittag und der sagte sie kommen heut oder morgen an laut Starnberg denn er hatte heut angerufen. Naja Montag dann aufs Amt und gleich angeln gehen


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



mephy87 schrieb:


> lies ein Buch oder geh zur Schule/Studium oder mach eine Ausbildung oder was weiß ich... aber auch Beamte müssen bisschen was tun. ;-)


 

kollege, ich bin im 2. lehrjahr in meiner ausbildung zum bankkaufmann


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> kollege, ich bin im 2. lehrjahr in meiner ausbildung zum bankkaufmann


 
Dann geh doch mal vor zum Schalter und lass die Kundschaft net warten...


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> kollege, ich bin im 2. lehrjahr in meiner ausbildung zum bankkaufmann


 
Du wärst bestimmt auch genervt wenn dich ein Kunde jeden Tag 2 Wochen lang bis zu 3 x anruft ob sein Gehalt vom Arbeitgeber schon da ist oder ?#a


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Vorallem musst du das mal hoch rechnen... wieviele Prüflinge hier aktiv sind und wieviele Anrufe da schon gemacht wurden... das auf die Gesamtzahl der Prüflinge führt wahrscheinlich zum Dauerklingeln in Starnberg.


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja klar kann ich das verstehen und ich finds auch kacke das ich jeden tag da anrufe haha:vik: aber naja ich wills halt wissen und heut wars ja das letzte mal, weil ja die zeugnise heute verschickt worden sind!:vik:


----------



## omabande

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> ja klar kann ich das verstehen und ich finds auch kacke das ich jeden tag da anrufe haha:vik:



Sowas lernen Banker in der Ausbildung......


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



omabande schrieb:


> Sowas lernen Banker in der Ausbildung......


 

vielleicht arbeitet er ja auch im Callcenter von der Verkaufsabteilung, man weiß es nicht...


----------



## omabande

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich finde man sollte auf die unqualifizierten Beiträge von Musti71 gar nicht mehr achtgeben, denn:


----------



## onyx134

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



BlueShark908326 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon klasse wie es bei euch in eurem ach doch so schönen "Freihstaat " abgeht.
> Bei uns in HESSEN macht man seine Prüfung,bekommt die Urkunde und dann geht man zum Amt. achja und dann ans Wasser.



Jaja bei Euch in Hessen läuft so einiges falsch...
Im Übrigen heißt es "Freistaat", aber bei dezentral gestellten Abiturprüfungen kann man eine reibungslose Rechtschreibung sicher nicht voraussetzen...
Das Scheinchen kommt schon, beruhigt Euch! Wie lange habt Ihr jetzt "Schwarz" geangelt? Dann kommts auf ein WE auch nicht mehr an! Ich denke, dass die Anfang nächster Woche alle ankommen werden!


----------



## Freund96

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



onyx134 schrieb:


> Jaja bei Euch in Hessen läuft so einiges falsch...
> Im Übrigen heißt es "Freistaat", aber bei dezentral gestellten Abiturprüfungen kann man eine reibungslose Rechtschreibung sicher nicht voraussetzen...
> Das Scheinchen kommt schon, beruhigt Euch! Wie lange habt Ihr jetzt "Schwarz" geangelt? Dann kommts auf ein WE auch nicht mehr an! Ich denke, dass die Anfang nächster Woche alle ankommen werden!


 
recht hat er Schwarzfischen kanst du jetzt noch kostenlos
aber später must du Karten kaufen ich fisch am Sonntag wieder (schwarz) 

Tschussi,

Johannes


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Freund96 schrieb:


> ich fisch am Sonntag wieder (schwarz)


 
wo genau bistn da unterwegs? |wavey:


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hahahahahaha, nene ich bin im vertrieb/filiale tätig :vik: "unqualifizierte" beiträge haaaammmmaa hahahha jo wo er recht hat, hat er recht kollegen!#6:q


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> hahahahahaha, nene ich bin im vertrieb/filiale tätig :vik: "unqualifizierte" beiträge haaaammmmaa hahahha jo wo er recht hat, hat er recht kollegen!#6:q




Is hald echt so..... -.-


----------



## Freund96

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> wo genau bistn da unterwegs? |wavey:


 
wenn ich das sagen würde wärs ja nimmer Schwarzfischen


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Freund96 schrieb:


> wenn ich das sagen würde wärs ja nimmer Schwarzfischen


 
ach komm du Mädchen, das wird ja erst richtig spannend, wenn mal die Cops oder der Aufseher ums Eck kommt und du die Fischerei 3 Tage, bevor dus legal dürftest, auf Lebzeiten an den Nagel hängen kannst. 

Naja, ich geh ins Bett. Man soll den Troll ja nicht füttern...


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:|jump:


BIN DER ERSTE... 
Meine urkunde ist da :vik::vik::vik: Montag früh sofort zu amt und denn schein hollen...


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na dann meinen Glückwunsch bei mir kommt die Postkutsche nicht vor 12 :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kurano

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jaaaaa Urkunde ist gerade gekommen, endlich!!!!!


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mein Postbote kommt um 10:47

Mal schaun ob er was für mich dabei hat ^^


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist da!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ist blos blöd das das Amt zu hat bei dem schönen Wetter

Mfg:m


----------



## efe2007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke jens #6#6#6

Und glückwunsch an alle die es bekommen haben


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Zu welchem Amt muss ich da nochmal genau??

Forstamt oder?


----------



## Kurano

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Zu deiner Gemeinde, Einwohnermeldeamt


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Okay danke


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Ämter könnten ruhig mal auch Samstags arbeiten..

Dann könnten wir alle heute und morgen schön angeln gehn....


----------



## skcloudia

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir leider wieder nichts drin  :r:r:r im PLZ Bereich 90

Naja wird schon am Montag kommen hoffe ich 

Glückwunsch an alle die die Urkunde bekommen haben !


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Die Ämter könnten ruhig mal auch Samstags arbeiten..
> 
> Dann könnten wir alle heute und morgen schön angeln gehn....



Du meinst also, weil heute in Bayern die Prüfungszeugnisse vielleicht ankommen, sollen die Behörden für die Angler arbeiten?
Warum legt die Post dann morgen nicht noch eine Sonderschicht ein, damit auch der Rest die Urkunden bekommt? Und dann könnte die Post doch auch gleich den Gang zur Gemeinde erledigen und morgen um 4:00 alles zusammen bringen ...

oh mann!#d


----------



## Schlesien

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meins ist auch da :vik:


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Darf man jetzt hier noch reinschreiben, dass man das schöne Wochenende nutzt um viel Fischen zu gehen? Egal, ich machs einfach 

Im Ernst, viel Spaß mit euren neuen Scheinen und viele Fische!


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Sooo, auch ich habe meins hier liegen. Is ja nur ein Blatt Papier ... aber so geil! :q


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

...und auch meins is heute gekommen.  Montag zur Gemeinde und Dienstag raus ans Wasser. Geil


----------



## schabuwan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jau! Meine Urkunde ist heute auch angekommen! Saugeil! Aber im KVR gehts sicher gut ab nächste Woche ^^


----------



## Robert_94405

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist auch da und gut ist das die liebe nachbarin in der geimde arbeitet also könnt ihr euch ja denken was ich in der hand halte .

ab ans wasser


----------



## omabande

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

PLZ 83355

Urkunde gerade eben angekommen!!!!!


----------



## TropicOrange

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Robert_94405 schrieb:


> Meins ist auch da und gut ist das die liebe nachbarin in der geimde arbeitet also könnt ihr euch ja denken was ich in der hand halte .


 

sicherlich ihren Schlafzimmerschlüssel, damit du am Montag gleich als erster deinen Schein kriegst. 

Euch allen herzlichen Glückwunsch und allzeit Petri Heil! :vik:


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Boioing! Meine Pappe ist da - Plz 83308...
Glückwunsch an alle die es geschafft haben.
Und für die die nochmal ran müssen: Kopf hoch!|wavey:


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

so die Postkutsche war da und hat nichts dabei gehabt naja vor Montag können wir sowieso nicht aufs Amt aber wenigstens ist mein Schein schon fertig

Gruß Jens


----------



## dropshothorst

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mahlzeit,

PLZ 90425 meldet Prüfungszeugnis erhalten!

PETRI

:vik::vik:

|laola:


----------



## skcloudia

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch !! Aber in 90602 nix angekommen sehr komisch


----------



## dropshothorst

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



skcloudia schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !! Aber in 90602 nix angekommen sehr komisch


 
Servus, wo ist denn eigentlich 90602???

vielleicht kommts ja noch, bei mir kommt die post am wochenende 3 stunden später als unter der woche.


----------



## skcloudia

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ach in der Oberpfalz drausen  Also um genau zu sein in Pyrbaum.

Ne meine Post kommt leider heute nichtmehr macht nichts dann halt am montag gleich zum Amt und dann ab ans Wasser.


----------



## dropshothorst

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

dachte mir schon die ecke in nbg kennste ja noch gar nicht, weils auch mit 90 beginnt :q


----------



## Gizmoo

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Urkunde ist da  & Jahreskarte hab ich mir gestern besorgt.
jetzt kanns ja endlich losgehn 
Glückwunsch auch an alle anderen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

jup bei mir ist es auch da... 80799


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meine auch...


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Supi und morgen verkaufe ich mein Bruder sein Auto und bekomme Kohle dann kaufe ich mein Schein auf Lebenszeit =]


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



musti71 schrieb:


> meine auch...



ruf doch am montag nochmal an und sag danke, dass sie ihn dir geschickt haben. ps: lachnummer #d


----------



## Helmut2004

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei PLZ 91617 ist Prüfungszeugnis auch eingetroffen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle !|wavey:


----------



## musti71

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ruf doch am montag nochmal an und sag danke, dass sie ihn dir geschickt haben. ps: lachnummer #d




jo, werd ich fragen, dann frag ich noch wo ich den schein jetzt abholen kann und ob ich mit dem zeugnis fischen kann


----------



## Kringo182

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey,

bei mir 90587 ist auch das Zeugnis gekommen, schnell morgen aufs AMT, und Abends Jahreskarte und ran an die Karpfen.............

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Der Zuhörer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wie ruhig es halt auf einmal ist...


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Der Zuhörer schrieb:


> Wie ruhig es halt auf einmal ist...



was willste auch jetzt noch hier großartiges hören?
die größten nevensägen die hier ständig waren, haben ihren kleinen brief bekommen :q


----------



## Oberlandler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



e.shikari schrieb:


> was willste auch jetzt noch hier großartiges hören?
> die größten nevensägen die hier ständig waren, haben ihren kleinen brief bekommen :q



Vielleicht wären wir auch Nervensägen gewesen, wenn es damals diese Möglichkeit hier gegeben hätte.
Bei mir auf dem Land war das Internet damals noch nicht wirklich vorhanden...
Und die PCs waren damals auch nicht wirkich schnell...
Und zum Teil waren auch die Bildschirme noch nicht so schön farbig sondern schwarz mit grüner/oranger Schrift....
Gott wir werden alt:q


----------



## jens37

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Weil sie alle am Wasser sind
war auch gestern mal am Wasser aber nichts gefangen

Mfg Jens :vik:


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War gestern auch am Wasser, nix gefangen außer ein paar untermaßige Hechte. Echt erstaunlich wie viele 20 cm Hechte man fangen muss um einigermaßen satt zu werden.

Grüße

gaerbsch


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War jemand am Montag im KVR in München? Würde mich interessieren, wie es mit den Wartezeiten ausgesehen hat .


----------



## mephy87

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange ich Zeit habe den Fischereischein beim KVR abzuholen? Also verfällt irgendwann mal mein Anspruch auf den Fischereischein wenn ich ihn noch nie besessen habe aber die Schulung gemacht habe und die Prüfung bestanden habe?

Grüße


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie lange ich Zeit habe den Fischereischein beim KVR abzuholen? Also verfällt irgendwann mal mein Anspruch auf den Fischereischein wenn ich ihn noch nie besessen habe aber die Schulung gemacht habe und die Prüfung bestanden habe?
> 
> Grüße




Das Prüfungszeugnis ist dein Leben lang gültig und du kannst deinen Fischereischein holen wann du willst.


Wenn du zb deinen Fischereischein verlierst musst du mit deinem Prüfungszeugnis hingehen und einen neuen holen.


Also immer schön aufheben


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> War gestern auch am Wasser, nix gefangen außer ein paar untermaßige Hechte. Echt erstaunlich wie viele 20 cm Hechte man fangen muss um einigermaßen satt zu werden.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> gaerbsch



setzen 6!


----------



## skcloudia

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



jens37 schrieb:


> Weil sie alle am Wasser sind
> war auch gestern mal am Wasser aber nichts gefangen
> 
> Mfg Jens :vik:



Jap Stimmt  Ich war auch am Wasser. War ziemlich erfolgreich 3 Schuppis und 8 Spiegelkarpfen aber alles ziemlich klein um die 10 Pfund alle.

Aber für den ersten Ansitz war das schon gut


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



skcloudia schrieb:


> Jap Stimmt  Ich war auch am Wasser. War ziemlich erfolgreich 3 Schuppis und 8 Spiegelkarpfen aber alles ziemlich klein um die 10 Pfund alle.
> 
> Aber für den ersten Ansitz war das schon gut



10 pfund sind nicht wenig. ist ne gute größe, wenn man nicht die angelzeitschriften und videos im hinterkopf hat.

auf was hast du sie gefangen? wieviele hast du davon mit genommen und verwertet?


----------



## onyx134

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Was muss man denn noch mitbringen für den Fischerschein auf Lebenszeit?
Also mal abgesehen von dem Zeugnis das ich seit Samstag ja habe!?
Und wie berechnen sich nochmal die Kosten???


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Urkunde und ggf. pol. Führungszeugnis. Kosten sind hier einzusehen: http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/


----------



## onyx134

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Besten Dank!


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Habe gestern meinen auf lebenszeit bekommen =) 256 euro + 35 euro bearbeitungsgebuehr. Danach habe ich meine Jahreskarte gehollt aber wie es aussieht kann ich erst am Wochenende gehen weil ich bei mein zweiten job sehr gefragt bin die wochen *kotz*


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Zu welchem Amt muss ich da nochmal genau??
> 
> Forstamt oder?


 

wiederhole bitte die Prüfung bei der FRAGE #q


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



NeverOnPic schrieb:


> wiederhole bitte die Prüfung bei der FRAGE #q



Beim Angeln denke ich eher an Forstamt als wie an Einwohnermeldeamt -.- |krach:
Bist durchgefallen oder xDD


----------



## skcloudia

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



e.shikari schrieb:


> 10 pfund sind nicht wenig. ist ne gute größe, wenn man nicht die angelzeitschriften und videos im hinterkopf hat.
> 
> auf was hast du sie gefangen? wieviele hast du davon mit genommen und verwertet?



Gefangen habe ich sie alle auf eine Maiskette also nix besonders. Verwertet habe ich kein fisch davon. Die Fische waren alle schön sauber vorne gehakt und ich habe sie alle wieder schonend ins wasser geschoben.

mfg


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Beim Angeln denke ich eher an Forstamt als wie an Einwohnermeldeamt -.- |krach:
> Bist durchgefallen oder xDD



das solltest mir jetzt erklären! Dein Beitrag ergibt keinen Sinn


----------



## Squad_13

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



NeverOnPic schrieb:


> das solltest mir jetzt erklären! Dein Beitrag ergibt keinen Sinn



Naja weil du so böse warst und gesagt hast
FÜR DIESEN BEITRAG SOLLTEST DU DIE PRÜFUNG WIEDERHOLEN!!!!!! :r

Dann dachte ich dass du böse bist weil du durchgefallen bist und jetzt dampf rauslassen musst |supergri


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Squad_13 schrieb:


> Naja weil du so böse warst und gesagt hast
> FÜR DIESEN BEITRAG SOLLTEST DU DIE PRÜFUNG WIEDERHOLEN!!!!!! :r
> 
> Dann dachte ich dass du böse bist weil du durchgefallen bist und jetzt dampf rauslassen musst |supergri


 
erst überlegen dann schreiben


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wie ist das denn eigentlich:
Ich habe die Prüfung bestanden, aber keine Lust mehr zu angeln.
Kann ich den Fischereischein auf meinen Sohn umschreiben?
Bei der Kfz-Versicherung geht das ja auch.


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja klar geht das. Dein Sohn muss auch keine Prüfung abglegen. Entweder gehst du zum Kreisverwaltungsreferat und dort kannst du den Schein direkt umschreiben lassen oder du klebst einfach nur das Passfoto von deinem Sohn über deins rein. Wie du schon sagtest, bei der KFZ Versicherung gehts auch, genauso wie beim Büchereiausweis oder der Videotheken Karte - alles easy!

Grüße

gaerbsch



PS. Jetzt mal im Ernst, du hast ja geschrieben das "DU" die Prüfung bestanden hat. Ich denke der Rest dürfte sich von selbst erklären.


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War doch nur ein Scherz! Wie man bei vielen anderen Fragen hier vermuten möchte. Wenn ich beim Vorbereitungskurs etwas gelernt habe, dann müssten sich etwa 3/4 der Fragen hier erledigt haben.

Ihr meint doch nicht wirklich, dass ich mich fast 1/2 Jahr in einen Kurs setze, mich wegen der Prüfung verrückt mache und dann keine Lust mehr habe? Nöööö, heute hole ich meinen Schein auf der Gemeinde ab und morgen geht's los. Petri Heil!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## e.shikari

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

40cm und 50cm spiegler erwischt, einem stausee. super sache, geiles wetter und immer was zu tun an den ruten. von rodfeder, rotauge bis brasse, alles dabei gewesen 

aber ich werd wohl wenn ich nochmal auf karpfen geh, nur noch boilie...das mit mais und bohnen ist mir zuviel stress, selbst bei ner 5er oder 6er maiskette mit ner fetten bohne dazwischen, haben die kleinen biester den haken genommen ^^

war mir schon fast zuviel stress fürs karpfenangeln, zumal die bisse oftmals nicht bemerkbar waren, weil zum grundbleib ziehen oder schnur nehmen warense dann zu schwach ^^


----------



## NeverOnPic

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War heute auch das erste mal beim Angeln  nach 2 Std. so gegen halb neun hat ein 47cm Spiegelkarpfen gebissen. Sau cool!!

MFG


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

An alle Prüfungsanwärter:

Bitte beachtet, dass ihr euch bis 1. Dezember für die Fischerprüfung anmelden müsst.


----------



## FischerKarl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,
das ist ja noch ein ganzer Monat ;-)
gibts hier im Forum noch jemanden der auch zufällig in Landshut Prüfung macht?
mfg
Karl


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ähnliche Frage wie FischerKarl ist jemand im Vorbereitungskurs vom Regensburger Anglerbund an der Uni dabei ?


----------



## Marcus_mck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus,

da mein Bruder letztes Jahr die Prüfung im März abgelegt hat. Ziehe ich 2012  nach. Letztes Jahr wurde beim Lehrgang erwähnt das evtl. ab diesem Jahr die Prüfung an einem Online Terminal erfolgen soll mit sofortiger Ergebnissausgabe.
Ist das so richtig oder war das eine Fehlinformation ?

Mfg Marcus


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja kommen soll das grundsätzlich schon, aber NIEMALS nächstes Jahr  die wollten das auch schon letztes Jahr machen, aber es wird immer wieder aufgeschoben


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da mein Bruder letztes Jahr die Prüfung im März abgelegt hat. Ziehe ich 2012  nach. Letztes Jahr wurde beim Lehrgang erwähnt das evtl. ab diesem Jahr die Prüfung an einem Online Terminal erfolgen soll mit sofortiger Ergebnissausgabe.
> Ist das so richtig oder war das eine Fehlinformation ?
> 
> Mfg Marcus



Ist jetzt auch in den Prüfungsfragebogen vorgestellt mit Bilderbeispielen. Denke könnte echt Herbst 2012 kommen. Hätte ja mal den Vorteil das die PRüfung öfters abgelegt werden kann .


----------



## Marcus_mck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Naja dann Lass ich mich wohl mal überraschen !
Macht noch wer im Raum Erding im Frühjahr seinen Kurs und Prüfung ?


----------



## kxxxkfxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Naja dann Lass ich mich wohl mal überraschen !
> Macht noch wer im Raum Erding im Frühjahr seinen Kurs und Prüfung ?


 
Die Prüfung ist am 03.03. Etwas spät also, im Frühjahr mit einem Kurs anzufangen |kopfkrat

Hier in Franken laufen die Kurse seit Oktober (meist jeweils 3 Stunden pro Woche) und enden Mitte Februar. 

Hab aber auch schon von "Wochenend-Druckbetankungskursen" gehört, die im Januar stattfinden sollen. Wie sinnvoll sowas ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Die Anmeldung zur Prüfung musste ja eh bis zum 01.12. erfolgen.


----------



## Marcus_mck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wieso spät ? Bei uns ist es von Anfang Januar 2 + 3 Std/Pro Woche.


----------



## kxxxkfxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Wieso spät ? Bei uns ist es von Anfang Januar 2 + 3 Std/Pro Woche.


 
Wenn der Kurs in der 2. Januarwoche anfängt, sind das gerade mal 8 Wochen bis zur Prüfung. In dieser Zeit den ganzen Stoff in die Leute pressen? Respekt!#d

Zu jedem der 6 Fachgebiete müssen mindestens 3 Stunden Teilnahme nachgewiesen werden. Deshalb wird bei uns jedes Fachgebiet mindestens 6 Stunden, verteilt auf 2 Wochen, unterrichtet, weil man sonst bei einmaligem Fehlen nicht an der Prüfung teilnehmen darf. Und wie schnell es geht, das man ein Mal ausfällt (Krankheit, Job etc.), weiß jeder.
Dazu kommt die praktische Ausbildung (meist 5 Stunden) sowie eine praktische Unterweisung in die Fischtötung (2 Stunden).

Ich halte von diesen gepressten Kursen jedenfalls nicht viel. Mich würde da auch mal die Durchfallerquote interessieren.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

2 stunden um zu zeigen wie man nen fisch tötet, respekt vor dem lehrgang.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



antonio schrieb:


> 2 stunden um zu zeigen wie man nen fisch tötet, respekt vor dem lehrgang.
> 
> antonio


 

Das ist eine praktische Unterweisung, sprich die Lehrgangsteilnehmer müssen selbst einen Fisch schlachten.

Das läuft hier meistens so ab, dass die Fischereivereine einen Termin mit einem Fisch-Händler vereinbaren und dort dann Forellen geschlachtet werden.
Einfach mal nachdenken, wie lange es wohl dauert, bis >90 Leute, aufgeteilt in kleinen Gruppen, unter Anleitung der Reihe nach eine Forelle geschlachtet haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



krickfan schrieb:


> Wenn der Kurs in der 2. Januarwoche anfängt, sind das gerade mal 8 Wochen bis zur Prüfung. In dieser Zeit den ganzen Stoff in die Leute pressen? Respekt!#d
> 
> Zu jedem der 6 Fachgebiete müssen mindestens 3 Stunden Teilnahme nachgewiesen werden. Deshalb wird bei uns jedes Fachgebiet mindestens 6 Stunden, verteilt auf 2 Wochen, unterrichtet, weil man sonst bei einmaligem Fehlen nicht an der Prüfung teilnehmen darf. Und wie schnell es geht, das man ein Mal ausfällt (Krankheit, Job etc.), weiß jeder.
> Dazu kommt die praktische Ausbildung (meist 5 Stunden) sowie eine praktische Unterweisung in die Fischtötung (2 Stunden).
> 
> Ich halte von diesen gepressten Kursen jedenfalls nicht viel. Mich würde da auch mal die Durchfallerquote interessieren.



Ich hatte in diesem Jahr so einen Kurs. 
Vom 28. Februar bis 04. März.
Jeden Tag ein paar Stunden absitzen... War absolut erträglich.
Fehlerfrei bestanden. 
Die Besteherquote lag bei ca. 95%.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wie ist das denn so in der Prüfung? Läuft das total Streng oder kann man auch mal nen Blick beim Nachbarn riskieren? Darf man die Fragen zur eigenen Fehlerkontrolle abschreiben?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gü.a.Pa.

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Abschreiben iss nicht, wenn du erwischt wirst wars das!

Die Fragen mit den Lösungen kann man noch am selben Tag, nach der Prüfung im Internet nachsehen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn so in der Prüfung? Läuft das total Streng oder kann man auch mal nen Blick beim Nachbarn riskieren?


Zum Teil gar nicht möglich, da jeder Teilnehmer an einem eigenem Tisch sitzt (Stadthalle Obertraubling z. B.). Wir es andere Aufsichtspersonen handhaben kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich "verwarne" exakt einmal wenn jemand abschreibt und beim zweiten Mal kann er aufstehen und heimgehen.



> Darf man die Fragen zur eigenen Fehlerkontrolle abschreiben?


Selbstverständlich.

@*krickfan
*Die Durchfallquote bei solchen Druckbetankungskursen ist relativ niedrig. Das Problem ist eher der freie Zeitraum zwischen Kursende und Prüfung, weil da niemand lernt.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke für die Antworten,

wollt ich nur mal wissen. Ich will ja auch nicht abschreiben. Hab nur von mehreren in unserem Kurs gehört das es in der Prüfung wie beim Lottostammtisch zugeht. Aber das waren anscheinend dampfplauderer.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Anaconda1983

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Frank.... vergiss das dumme geschwätz von diesen Lottospieler ;-)

setze dich einfach hin 2 wochen vor der prüfung und schau jeden tag mal 30 min rein in deine bücher und dann kannst du beruhigt hin gehen zu der Prüfung und brauchst gar keine gedanken dir machen es zu bestehen!

an sich sind die Prüfungen leicht, aber nur für einen der auch was getan hat ;-) sonst sollte es man nicht auf leichte schulter nehmen!

und ein Tipp von mir, versuche nicht abzuschreiben oder irgendwelche hilfsmittel zu nehmen... das wäre bitter wenn man dich dabei erwischt und du dein blauen nie in der hand zusehen bekommst!
viel glück dir noch...
grüße


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

_*Guten Morgen,
an alle die 2012 die Fischerprüfung in Bayern machen,haben seit gestern die Einladung bekommen wo und wann sie zur Prüfung hin müssen.Die die Einladung von München bis zum Wochenende nicht erhalten haben,sollen sich in Starnberg beim zuständigen Amt nachfragen unter der Nummer wo er sich angemeldet haben,denn auch bei den Ämter können Fehler auftauchen.
Wünsche alle Prüflingen ein gutes gelingen.#6
Wer gelent hat schaft es sicher.#6
Gruß
fenmaus

*_


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



christian36 schrieb:


> Zum Teil gar nicht möglich, da jeder Teilnehmer an einem eigenem Tisch sitzt (Stadthalle Obertraubling z. B.). Wir es andere Aufsichtspersonen handhaben kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich "verwarne" exakt einmal wenn jemand abschreibt und beim zweiten Mal kann er aufstehen und heimgehen.




Christian bist du dieses Jahr in der Aufsicht ? wenn ja in Obertraubling oder Plattlinger Str. , weiss nur das Ossi in Obertraubling als Aufsicht mit dabei ist.

Ich darf in der Plattlinger Str. schreiben .


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dieses Jahr nicht. Da kommen mir zu viel private Sachen dazwischen. Nächsten Kurs bin ich normalerweise wieder Ausbilder und anschließend Aufsicht.


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



christian36 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr nicht. Da kommen mir zu viel private Sachen dazwischen. Nächsten Kurs bin ich normalerweise wieder Ausbilder und anschließend Aufsicht.



Hälst du Kurs in Pfatter oder bei welcher Gruppe bist du dabei , Anglerbund denke ich mal nicht oder ?


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Einen durchgehenden Kurs hab ich bisher noch nie gehalten; ich bin seit ein paar Jahren nur 'n _Aushilfsausbilder_ wenn mal jemand von einem Kurs in der Umgebung  ausfällt. Pfatter hat noch keinen Kurs; evtl. nächstes Jahr.. fallsunsere glorreichen Vollknaller in den beiden Vorständen in der Zeit einen IQ über 23 entwickeln.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo nochmal,

sind eigentlich im Fragenkatalog Bayern, mit den ca. 1000 Fragen, wirklich alle Fragen die bei der Prüfung drankommen können? Oder gibt es da noch mehr?

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## chxxstxxxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Fragen/Antworten im Fragekatalog sind verbindlich. D. h. es kommen nur diese Fragen/Antworten mit dem gleichen Wortlaut dran.


----------



## Raapro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja man muss an einem Kurs teilnehmen der dauert zirka 2-3 Monate und ist jede Woche 2 mal. Es gibt 5 verschiedene fachgebiete  z.B. Fischkunde, Gerätekunde, Gewwässerpflege und an den rest kann ich mihc auch nicht mehr erinnern auf jedenfall muust du in allen 5 gebieten mindestens um an der prüfung teizunehmen  6 stunden da gewesen sein und insgesamt 28 stunden oder so.


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

_*Hallo,
Das Heft"die staatliche Fischerprüfüng in Bayern 2012"herausgegeben vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.steht alles drin was du zur Prüfung wissen mußt.
Kurzer Auszug:
>Anmeldung zur Fischerprüfung bis 1.Dez.an der Landesfischereiverband in München.
>Prüfungsgebühr von 30€ muß bis 15.Dez.überweisen.
>dann brauchst du einen Vorbereitungslehrgang von wenigstens 30 Stunden Dauer besucht haben müssen.
>In allen Fachgebiete von je 3Stunden.
  1.Fischkunde
  2.Gewässerunde
  3.Schutz und Pflege der Fischgewässer ,Fischhege,
  4.Fanggeräte,fischereiliche Praxis,Behandlung gefangener Fische,
  5.einschlägige Rechtsvorschriften,insbesondere des Fischerei-und Wasserrechts,des Tierschutz- und Tierseuchenrechts.
Die kurse werden meistens vor den Fischereivereinen angeboten und finden in dem meisten Fällen von Jan.bis ende Feb.statt.
Wennn man des Kurs vollzählig besucht hat,bekommt man eine Teilnehmerbescheinigung,die wiederum braucht man als Vorlage zur Prüfung.
In jeden Fachgebiet kommen 12 Fragen aus dem Heft dran und man darf nicht mehr als 6Fragen falsch haben in einen Gebiet und aber insgesamt von 60 Fragen nicht mehr als 15.Fragen falsch.
Zur Zeit sind in Fischkunde 311 Fragen, inGewässerkunde 127 Fragen, Fischhege 129 Fragen, Fanggeräte 186 Fragen, Rechtskunde 216 Fragen.
Prüfung ist immer der 1.Samstag im März.
Für die 60 Fragen hast du bis jetzt 2Stunden zeit.
Es ist eine Frage und drei Antworten,davon ist nur eine richtig.
Es ist wichtig,dass man die Fragen genau liest.
Denn es ist ein unterschied ob es eine oder keine heißt.
Noch welche Fragen offen?
Gruß
fenmaus



*_


----------



## Raapro

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja so is es xD


----------



## kxxxkfxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Die kurse werden meistens vor den Fischereivereinen angeboten und finden in dem meisten Fällen von Jan.bis ende Feb.statt.*_


 
Interessenten sollten sich bis spätestens August informieren, wo und vor allem in welchem Zeitraum in ihrer Umgebung Kurse stattfinden.

In Mittelfranken laufen die mir bekannten Kurse z.B. von Oktober bis Februar, meist je 3 Stunden pro Woche + praktische Ausbildung (Schlachten und Gerätebenutzung)

Noch ein Tipp: Informieren, ob die Kurse in den Schulferien pausieren. Das kann im Sinne des Familienfriedens sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

hat zwar direkt mit der Fischerprüfung nichts zu tun, erwarte aber hier am ehesten eine richtige Antwort. Ich habe zwei Fragen:

- Darf man in Bayern einen Setzkescher verwenden, wenn ja mit welchen Bedingungen?

- Darf man in Bayern wenn man mit einem Senknetz nach Köderfischen fischt, gleichzeitig *eine* Angel ausgeworfen haben?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

_*Guten morgen,
ja man darf einen Setzkescher benutzen,aber er muß 50cm durchmesser haben und 3,50m lang sein. Es kommt aber auf die Vereine an,sie können es auch verbieten.
An der Donau muß der Setzkescher über sechs Meter haben,wegen dem Schiefverkehr.
Wo die Senke erlaubt ist,dann darf man auch eine  Handangel benutzen. Du mußt halt ich vorher bei den Verein wo du dir eine Tageskarte kaufst infomieren,beziehungsweise steht es auf der Karte die Bedingungen was man darf oder nicht.
Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
Petri Heil
*_


----------



## Zusser

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> - Darf man in Bayern einen Setzkescher verwenden, wenn ja mit welchen Bedingungen?


Darf man.

Zitat AVBayFiG:

§ 20
Hältern gefangener Fische
(1) 1 Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken.
Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.
(2) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältern in Setzkeschern nur erlaubt, wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist.
 
Konkrete Abmessungen werden nicht gefordert, Fenmaus' Angaben gehen in die richtige Richtung.



Frank7777 schrieb:


> - Darf man in Bayern wenn man mit einem Senknetz nach Köderfischen fischt, gleichzeitig *eine* Angel ausgeworfen haben?


 
Das Fischereigesetz sagt nichts über Köderfischsenken aus, damit darfst du sogar 2 Ruten _und_ eine oder mehrere Senken verwenden.

Diesen Punkt regeln meistens die Gewässerordnungen der Fischereiberechtigten. Du hast deine Frage aber auf Bayern bezogen. Eventuell kann es auch noch Regelungen auf Bezirksebene geben.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke für die Antworten.
Ich finde es immer ein Problem das es Regeln nach dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz gibt und diese dann immer an jedem Gewässer wieder anders angewendet werden. Irgendwie verliert man da des öfteren den Überblick über das was man gerade darf und was nicht.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ist hier noch jemand dabei, der in Bayern Online-Prüfung gemacht hat?

Grüße

sureshot


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe die Prüfung letztes Jahr gemacht, mich würde aber sehr interessieren wie die Onlineprüfung abgelaufen ist und wie du die gefunden hast.


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Prüfung letztes Jahr gemacht, mich würde aber sehr interessieren wie die Onlineprüfung abgelaufen ist und wie du die gefunden hast.



Hallo hulkhomer,

bei uns im Kurs (in Lauf a. d. Pegnitz) gab es die Möglichkeit, freiwillig bei der heuer erstmals als Pilotprojekt angebotenen Onlineprüfung mitzumachen. 

Das zu tun war eine Entscheidung, die ich wahrlich nicht bereut habe .

Dadurch bedingt, dass erst eine Woche vor dem Termin die Funktion der Technik abschließend getestet wurde, kam auch die Ladung zur Prüfung erst wenige Tage vorher.

Am 25. Februar gab es zwei Termine, einen um 11:30 Uhr und am Nachmittag um 13:45 Uhr den zweiten, bei dem ich und ein Freund dabei waren. Wir waren insgesamt 13 Leute im zweiten Termin.

Um 13:15 Uhr sollte man laut Ladung da sein, alle Teilnehmer des Termins kamen pünktlich ins Haus der Fischerei in Nürnberg. 

Kurz nach 13:30 Uhr wurden wir in den kleinen Prüfungsraum eingelassen, in dem ausreichend Laptops auf den Tischen standen. Da jeder per Zufallsgenerator andere Fragen hatte und Abschauen sowieso nichts gebracht hätte, saßen wir recht eng zusammen.

Es wurde nochmal der Ablauf erläutert und gebeten, die Handys auszuschalten, jeder gab seine Nummer aus dem Ladungsbrief ein, und dann wurde die Prüfung durch den Prüfungsleiter gestartet, damit jeder zu exakt der gleichen Zeit beginnen konnte.

Man klickt sich hier einfach durch die 60 Fragen durch, und klickt auf "Prüfung beenden" wenn man fertig ist. Dann wird nach wenigen Sekunden angezeigt, ob man bestanden hat, und wie viele Fragen richtig beantwortet wurden.

Bei der Online-Prüfung gibt es im Unterschied zur normalen Prüfung zusätzliche Bilderfragen (Fische, Insektenlarven und Sachen aus dem Bereich Gerätekunde), von denen maximal zwei in der Prüfung vorkommen können.

Wenn man fertig war, durfte man leise den Raum verlassen und draußen warten. 

Da Hr. Dr. Leuner vom LFL-Institut für Fischerei persönlich anwesend war, konnten wir auch sofort die Zeugnisse mit nach Hause nehmen.

Alles in allem eine tolle Sache, die Prüfer und die Leute vom Haus der Fischerei waren super nett, es hat richtig Spass gemacht. 

Von den 13 Leuten am Nachmittag ist nur einer durchgefallen. Vormittags hatten es zwei Leute nicht geschafft.

Nächstes Jahr soll man nochmal zwischen Onlineprüfung und normaler Prüfung wählen können, ab übernächstes Jahr soll es dann nur noch die Onlineprüfung geben. 

Das Positive daran ist, dass die Onlineprüfungen in Zukunft auch unterm Jahr stattfinden können, und nicht nur ein Mal jährlich Anfang März wie die schriftliche Prüfung. 

Es werden aber in Zukunft möglicherweise weitere Bilderfragen zum Fragenkatalog hinzukommen.

Hier: 

http://www.fischerpruefung-online.b...fung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml?cid=7971

kann man die Onlineprüfung üben. Es sind hier aber nur 200 Fragen eingepflegt. Ist trotzdem ein gutes Training.

Grüße

sureshot


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen und interessanten Bericht! Gerade die Möglichkeit, die Prüfung auch unter dem Jahr anzubieten finde ich wirklich gut. Es wird sich halt noch zeigen müssen, ob auch Kurse unter dem Jahr angeboten werden. 
Ein großer Pluspunkt ist aus meiner Sicht zum einen der Wegfall der aufwändigen Korrekturen und zum anderen, dass man sein Ergebnis sofort mitgeteilt bekommt.


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja, ich hätte mich auch gefreut wenn es schneller gegangen wäre und ich die Prüfung eher hätte machen können. Habe seit April letzten Jahres darauf gewartet...

Du hast Recht, unterm Jahr einen Kurs zu finden dürfte das größte Problem sein. Aber auch das wird sich der neuen Lage anpassen.

Und das Zeugnis gleich zu bekommen war wirklich optimal. Ob das auch in Zukunft so sein wird weiß ich nicht. Offiziell war das hier ein Entgegenkommen der Prüfungsbehörde für unsere freiwillige Teilnahme.

So gehe ich morgen zur Gemeinde und hole mir den Schein, während andere noch lernen...


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dann kannst du ja vielleicht sogar diese Woche das erste mal legal zum Fischen gehen ;-). Ich glaube auch, dass sich langfristig schon Anbieter für Kurse finden. Ist für die Vereine eine gute Möglichkeit, zukünftige Angler an den Verein heranzuführen.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die ist doch erst nächsten Samstag, oder?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Sureshot hat ja geschrieben, dass er die Prüfung online abgelegt hat und das war anscheinend schon. Die "offline" Prüfung ist er im März, das stimmt.


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Die ist doch erst nächsten Samstag, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Ja, für den Rest der Anwärter, die die "normale" Prüfung machen, schon. Die müssen dann auch ganz normal bis zu 6 Wochen auf das Ergebnis warten. 

@hulkhomer: Legal gefischt habe ich schon ein paar Mal. 

Um mir die Zeit bis zur Prüfung erträglicher zu machen, habe ich mir letzten Sommer in Thüringen den Vierteljahresfischereischein (Touristenschein) geholt. 

Den bekommt man dort ohne Prüfung für 19 € bei jeder Gemeindeverwaltung.  Gilt allerdings nur in Thüringen und nur für eine Friedfischangel. Ist aber besser als gar nichts. Dazu erhält man ein kleines Heftchen mit Bildern der Fische, den Schonzeiten und -maßen, sowie ein paar praktischen Tipps. 

Damit war ich dann ein paar Mal an der Bleilochtalsperre zum Angeln, und hab ganz gut was erwischt, überwiegend Barsche und Rotaugen.

Man mag von dem Tourischein halten was man will, aber zum Ausprobieren der Angelei ist er schon ok. Hatte mich auch vorher schon mit Büchern ins Thema eingelesen, und war ein paar Mal als Helfer bei Freunden dabei. Aber wenn jemand völlig ahnungslos an die Sache rangeht halte ich das schon für sehr bedenklich.

Würde schon gerne diese Woche mal ausrücken, aber auf allen Stillgewässern ist noch Eis drauf.


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@ surshot

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, hätte damals auch gerne eine Onlineprüfung gemacht, aber 1996 waren die noch nicht so weit, damals musste ich 5 Wochen auf das Prüfungszeugnis warten, was als 14-jähriger schon ziemlich schlimm war.

An alle Prüfungsanwärter:

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung, macht euch nicht verrückt, hinterher lacht man darüber.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

muss man den Fischereischein zwingend in der Gemeinde ausstellen lassen in der man Wohnhaft ist, oder kann ich das in jeder Bayerischen Gemeindeverwaltung tun? Das Problem bei mir ist, das in der kleinen Gemeinde in der ich Wohne die Öffnungszeiten so bescheiden sind das ich es nie schaffe dort jemand ohne Urlaub zu nehmen zu erreichen. Da währe es sehr praktisch ihn in der Stadt in der ich arbeite ausstellen zu lassen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Alex warst du nicht einer unserer Schulungsleiter vom ABR  an der Uni ?

An alle die wie ich die Prüfung am Samstag haben  
VIEL GLÜCK !! Wir schaffen das doch locker  :vik:


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss man den Fischereischein zwingend in der Gemeinde ausstellen lassen in der man Wohnhaft ist, oder kann ich das in jeder Bayerischen Gemeindeverwaltung tun? Das Problem bei mir ist, das in der kleinen Gemeinde in der ich Wohne die Öffnungszeiten so bescheiden sind das ich es nie schaffe dort jemand ohne Urlaub zu nehmen zu erreichen. Da währe es sehr praktisch ihn in der Stadt in der ich arbeite ausstellen zu lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Also im BayFiG und dem AVBayFiG steht nichts davon dass das die Wohnsitzgemeinde sein muss. Am besten mal bei der für dich erreichbaren Gemeindeverwaltung fragen. 

Du könntest den Schein aber bestimmt auch schriftlich bei deiner Wohnsitzgemeinde beantragen.

Gruß

sureshot

P.S.:

Auch von mir viel Erfolg allen, die am Samstag "dran" sind. 
Neben dem Lernen besonders wichtig: Fragen genau durchlesen!


----------



## Petrusjünger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



sureshot schrieb:


> Also im BayFiG und dem AVBayFiG steht nichts davon dass das die Wohnsitzgemeinde sein muss. Am besten mal bei der für dich erreichbaren Gemeindeverwaltung fragen.
> 
> Du könntest den Schein aber bestimmt auch schriftlich bei deiner Wohnsitzgemeinde beantragen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> sureshot
> 
> P.S.:
> 
> Auch von mir viel Erfolg allen, die am Samstag "dran" sind.
> Neben dem Lernen besonders wichtig: Fragen genau durchlesen!


 

Das steht zwar nicht im BayFiG oder AVFiG,
aber ganz deutlich in den 
Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen 
(VwVFiR)


10.3
Zuständigkeit für die Fischereischeinerteilung

10.3.1 
Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins sind die Gemeinden sachlich zuständig (Art. 67 Abs. 1 FiG). Gehört die kreisangehörige Gemeinde einer Verwaltungsgemeinschaft an, ist diese zuständig (Art. 4 Abs. 1 Verwaltungsgemeinschaftsordnung).
Örtlich zuständig ist die Gemeinde, in deren Bezirk die antragstellende Person ihren gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt hat (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 Buchst. a BayVwVfG). Liegt dieser Ort nicht in Bayern, ist die Gemeinde zuständig, in deren Bezirk sich eine Veranlassung für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins ergibt (Art. 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayVwVfG); das ist regelmäßig dort der Fall, wo der Fischfang ausgeübt werden soll. Sind danach mehrere Gemeinden zuständig, gilt Art. 3 Abs. 2 Satz 1 BayVwVfG, wonach die zuerst angegangene Gemeinde zuständig ist; Nr. 8.3 ist sinngemäß anzuwenden.


Ich denke damit ist die Frage geklärt.


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke


----------



## madmaxno1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Prüfung bestanden!! Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den Schein warten..  Aber dann gehts in den Osterferien erst mal paar Tage ans Wasser


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



madmaxno1 schrieb:


> Prüfung bestanden!! Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf den Schein warten..  Aber dann gehts in den Osterferien erst mal paar Tage ans Wasser



Glückwunsch Max, jetzt müssen wir nur noch warten


----------



## Jörck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bestanden!
Jetzt wird gefeiert!


----------



## madmaxno1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Goldi: Dankeschön!!

Gratulation auch an alle anderen, die die Prüfung bestanden haben!!


----------



## CarpHunter_96

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Prüfung bestanden  und jetzt erstmal angeln fahren hehe ;D und hoffen das ich heute was fange


----------



## christian1212

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Als "Altangler" wünsche ich allen Newbies, die heute ihre Prüfung bestanden haben, meinen allerherzlichsten Glückwunsch und immer gute Fänge und immer viel Spass mit dem schönsten Hobby der WElt.

Besonders meiner lieben Frau Dani, die mich ab sofort auch aktiv beim Angeln begleiten darf.

LG
Chris


----------



## Marcus_mck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch bestanden #6 

kanns kaum noch Erwarten !


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



CarpHunter_96 schrieb:


> Prüfung bestanden  und jetzt erstmal angeln fahren hehe ;D und hoffen das ich heute was fange



Glückwunsch!

Aber erst mal den Schein holen wenn das Zeugnis da ist... ;-)


----------



## Evolution

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Auch ich habe bestanden und freue mich hier nun endlich bald mit Zeugnis klugschwätzen zu können.
Fand die Prüfung echt einfach, habe aber glaube ich nichtmal für meinen Schulabschluss soviel gelernt wie für die Prüfung (den Schulabschluss wollte ich aber auch nicht um jeden Preis |supergri ). Nun ja nun heisst es noch 4 Wochen warten und in der Zeit Knoten üben und Montagen bauen. Die lernfreien Abende werden nun echt langweilig 

Allen anderen, die es ebenfalls geschafft haben, herzlichen Glückwunsch.
P.S.: Sollte der Herr, der nach 15 Minuten abgegeben hat und Rechtskunde komplett vergessen hat, dies hier lesen, alles halb so wild im Juni ist nochmal die Möglichkeit. 

In diesem Sinne....

Petri Heil

Alex


----------



## CarpHunter_96

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Joa habe ja ne Jahreskarte war ja mit meinem Vater draußen war aber noch für die Carp´s und Weißsfische zu kalt aber dafür schön entspannend


----------



## canaryw

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

:vik: bestanden


----------



## sureshot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hier gibt es die Fragen 2012 mit Lösung.


----------



## fliafi

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Allen Neufischern in Bayern
*herzlichen Glückwunsch*
zum bestandenen Fischereischein!

Ein dickes Petri und eine schöne, erfolgreiche Zeit am Wasser!​


----------



## canaryw

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hasse warten....


----------



## Dadogg

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bestanden mit null Fehler!!! STRIKE!!!


----------



## Aciddeal

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe wohl auch bestanden,nur plagt einen nach der prüfung" habe ich auch wirklich kein feld vergessen auszumalen??" das ich auf meinem bogen alles angekreuzt habe zum vergleichen nach der prüfung ist mir klar.nur war ich so vertieft auf alles bei der prüfung das ich mich nicht wirklich erinner felder ausgemalt zu haben )


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Sonne scheint , alles würde bereit liegen nur muss ich noch warten auf mein Zeugnis :s. Starnberg dürfte ruhig ein wenig schneller unterwegs sein .


----------



## Petri89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na dies wird ja Maschinell ausgewertet. Ich weiß noch damals von mir ich hab 4 Wochen warten müssen.

Grund:

Zuerst bekommen die eine Nachricht die nicht bestanden haben.

Danach werden die Urkunden einzeln gedruckt. Die Urkunden haben ein Wasserzeichen drauf und ist ein unikat. Darum dauert die erstellung der Urkunde vermutlich so lange.

Aber sind ja nur noch ca 2 Wochen dann hast du deine Urkunde


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Petri da hst du recht, aber wirst dich selbst ja noch erinnern können wie lange jeder Tag sein kann .


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

lass deine Tage erst im April lang sein, vorher kommts 100%ig nicht.


----------



## KillBill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und hab auch am 3.3 die prüfung in nürnberg geschrieben das ich bestanden habe weiß ich :vik: hab mit der Bayrischen Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft Fischerei schon kontakt gehabt weil ich genauso auf kohlen sitze wie ihr denk ich mal und stell euch mal die antwort rein die ich bekommen habe 

edit by Admin [bitte keine Inhalte aus E-Mails veröffentlichen]

hoffe das hilft euch weiter 
gruß aus Nürnberg


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus KillBill,
na dann hoffen wir mal, dass du bald ans Wasser kannst! 

E-Mails unterliegen dem Datenschutz und können nicht nach Belieben im Internet verteilt werden - ich habe daher dein Posting oben editiert.


----------



## KillBill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Oh Sorry wusste ich nicht


----------



## NumeroUno

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ebenfalls die Fischerprüfung heuer abgelegt habe, würde es mich schon brennend interessieren, was das LfL dem lieben KillBill als Antwort gegeben hat. Um den Datenschutz dennoch zu gewährleisten, würde ja ne kurze Zusammenfassung genügen. Wäre sehr dankbar darüber, da natürlich das Eintreffen der Urkunde jeden brennend interessiert 

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.

lg


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi NumeroUno!

Die Urkunden werden eigentlich immer Ende März / Anfang April rausgeschickt - dieses Jahr wird es auch wieder so sein.


----------



## NumeroUno

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus Franz,

danke für deine rasche Antwort. 
Von dem bin ich jetzt eh mal ausgegangen, aber wenn das LfL auch nichts anderes sagt, dann können wir vielleicht als kleines Ostergeschenk damit rechnen ;-)

lg


----------



## KillBill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Versendung der Urkunden beginnt Anfang April und wird Alphabetisch erfolgen was daß heist kann sich jeder denken habe vorhin nochmal beim LFL angerufen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jedes Jahr das selbe Theater und Gejammer hier in diesem Thread.#d


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



KillBill schrieb:


> Die Versendung der Urkunden beginnt Anfang April und wird Alphabetisch erfolgen was daß heist kann sich jeder denken habe vorhin nochmal beim LFL angerufen


 

Das ist ja wieder super, mein Nachname beginnt mit Z:c.
Hoffentlich haben die keine Osterferien.


----------



## Absinth

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Anton ist doch mal ein klasse Nachnamen oder ^^. Kann eh erst an Ostern brot-baden gehen, demnach ist es mir eigentlich egal wann der Wisch ankommt.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Damit ihr mit eurer Urkunde dann auch den Schein bekommt und nicht nochmal auf ein Stück Papier warten müsst:

Fragt sicherheitshalber mal nach ob ihr bei eurer Gemeindeverwaltung ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen müsst. 

Meistens ist das zwar nicht der Fall, aber es gibt einzelne Städte/Gemeinden die das explizit verlangen. 

Dazu gibt es in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR) sogar ne Rechtsgrundlage....


----------



## Marcus_mck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Stuffel

Wieso Gejammer ? Vielleicht kannst du wenigstens ein bisschen verstehen, dass manche einfach endlich ans Wasser wollen.
Auch ich warte nun nur noch auf mein Zeugnis, um endlich mal wieder mit meinem Bruder gemeinsam ans Wasser zu gehen.

@All 
Ich freu mich hier bald die ersten Meldungen über erhaltene
Zeugnisse zu lesen #6#6 
Ich werd es natürlich auch melden.

Parole : Durchhalten und schonmal Material pflegen und schmieren :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@ Markus, das man nach erfolgreicher Prüfung so schnell wie möglich angeln will verstehe ich sehr gut. Wenn Du dir den Thread hier mal etwas durchgelesen hättest wärst Du auch darauf gekommen das es jedes Jahr das selbe ist. Auch ich müsste seiner Zeit warten.
Das das Ganze nicht schön ist ist schon klar, gerade vor dem Hintergrund das es in anderen BL viel schneller geht. 
Eines sollte man eventuell auch noch Bedenken, das die Ausstellung des Jahresfischereischeins auch nochmal eine Woche dauern kann. Bei mir hier am Wohnort ist das so.


----------



## Absinth

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Damit ihr mit eurer Urkunde dann auch den Schein bekommt und nicht nochmal auf ein Stück Papier warten müsst:
> 
> Fragt sicherheitshalber mal nach ob ihr bei eurer Gemeindeverwaltung ein Führungszeugnis vorlegen müsst.
> 
> Meistens ist das zwar nicht der Fall, aber es gibt einzelne Städte/Gemeinden die das explizit verlangen.
> 
> Dazu gibt es in den Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen (VwVFiR) sogar ne Rechtsgrundlage....



Ja danke für die info aber das wusste ich breits von unseren kursleitern und hab es auch schon vor zwei wochen beantragt. Trozdem nett dass dus noch schreibst weil wäre echt ärgerlich wenn es wegen dem nochmal länger dauern würde. Dauert soweit ich weiss 5-10 tage bis das dann auch nochmal da ist


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Letztes Jahr sind die Zeugnise quasi am kommenden Samstag angekommen. Weiss jemand ob sie dieses Jahr wieder an diesem Samstag kommen?

Gruß

   Frank


----------



## kxxxkfxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr sind die Zeugnise quasi am kommenden Samstag angekommen. Weiss jemand ob sie dieses Jahr wieder an diesem Samstag kommen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank





KillBill schrieb:


> Die Versendung der Urkunden beginnt *Anfang April*  und wird Alphabetisch erfolgen was daß heist kann sich jeder denken  habe vorhin nochmal beim LFL angerufen



Jetzt schau mal auf den Kalender, wann der April anfangt. Kleiner Tipp: Nicht diesen Samstag #h


----------



## KillBill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mir alles egal ich will nur das die Urkunde etz bald kommt c fix


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



krickfan schrieb:


> Jetzt schau mal auf den Kalender, wann der April anfangt. Kleiner Tipp: Nicht diesen Samstag #h



Die ersten bekommen die Zeugnisse kommenden Freitag wie auch letztes Jahr schon und die letzten werden sie auch wie letztes Jahr  bis zum 3.4 April haben . Aber ab freitag kommen die ersten laut letzter Info . Druckerei hat 10 Tage Zeit um mit Versand zu beginnen und diese 10 Werktage sind morgen  vorbei


----------



## NumeroUno

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. I glaubs erst, wenns da ist 

lg


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Durchhalten Leute, das mussten bis jetzt alle durchstehen, bei mir dauerte es auch 4 Wochen.


----------



## Evolution

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Oh man ich renn alle 30 Minuten zum Briefkasten, in der Hoffnung es kommt heute schon!!!


----------



## Dxnschx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja wo bleibt er denn?


----------



## KillBill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na da bin ich auch mal gespannt! Die ....... waterei bringt mich noch um ich will doch nur ans wasser #q


----------



## Dxnschx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

hab schon Karpfenangeln mit meinem Bruder für Samstag ausgemacht 

Der muss einfach morgen kommen. Problem ist nur, das die Gemeinde um 12 Uhr dicht macht.


----------



## NumeroUno

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich will wirklich kein Spielverderber sein, aber die Urkunde wird diese Woche sicher nicht mehr kommen. I bin schon froh, wenn sie Ende nächster Woche zugestellt wird.


----------



## Cobrafant

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich weiß wie das ist... Ihr müsst Geduld haben!

Ich geh jetzt angeln


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



NumeroUno schrieb:


> Ich will wirklich kein Spielverderber sein, aber die Urkunde wird diese Woche sicher nicht mehr kommen. I bin schon froh, wenn sie Ende nächster Woche zugestellt wird.



bist doch kein spielverderber, zumindest laut Aussage von denen wurden die ersten Heute und Morgen verschickt bis ende nächster woche haben sie alle. Glücklich können die sein die nur zur Gemeinde rennen müssen zum ausstellen, ich habe erst Mittwoch Termin bekommen zum ausstellen :s


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Uns geht es allen so, habe auch schon alles mögliche was man zum fischen braucht  und die nötigen erlaubniss scheine auch. aber ich sitze immer noch zu hause und warte auf mein zeugniss statt drausen am wasser zu sein und bisschen zu fischen.


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

oder hat hier schon wer sein Zeugniss? weil plötzlich keiner mehr da ist


----------



## prystar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Warte auch schon sehnsüchtig drauf...
Hoff ma mal dass es nächste Woche endlich kommt.


----------



## KillBill

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Laut LfL werden die Urkunden ende diese Anfang Nächste verschickt hab heute noch mal gemailt mit denen ! Wenn jemand seine Urkunde bekommt rennt nicht gleich los sondern ertmal hier bescheid geben DANKE


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



KillBill schrieb:


> Laut LfL werden die Urkunden ende diese Anfang Nächste verschickt hab heute noch mal gemailt mit denen ! Wenn jemand seine Urkunde bekommt rennt nicht gleich los sondern ertmal hier bescheid geben DANKE



kann ich bestätigen, heute gingen die ersten raus laut Lfl bzw der Druckerei . 
Hoffen wir alle mal das beste


----------



## Dxnschx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Info: War heute nicht dabei!


----------



## sammy_84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wie schwer war denn die Prüfung heuer?


----------



## e30Birdy

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Man o man dieses warten kenne ich von letzten jahr....



Cobrafant schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie das ist... Ihr müsst Geduld haben!
> 
> Ich geh jetzt angeln


 
Du bist ja gemein.... 

Aber ich gehe auch mal heut Angeln :vik:


----------



## Dxnschx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich fand die Prüfung sehr einfach.

Hier die Fragen mit Antworten:
http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/fischerpruefung/24426/index.php


----------



## Strahleman

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



sammy_84 schrieb:


> Wie schwer war denn die Prüfung heuer?


Ist ja immer ne subjektive Empfindung. Natürlich gab es auch wieder ein paar kniffligere Fragen. Mit der nötigen Vorbereitung war die Prüfung aber mehr als schaffbar. Die Fischkunde fand ich am "schwersten", die Rechtsfragen hingegen überraschenderweise recht human


----------



## canaryw

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Ist ja immer ne subjektive Empfindung. Natürlich gab es auch wieder ein paar kniffligere Fragen. Mit der nötigen Vorbereitung war die Prüfung aber mehr als schaffbar. Die Fischkunde fand ich am "schwersten", die Rechtsfragen hingegen überraschenderweise recht human



Fand ich auch!


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

bis jetzt ist bei mir auch noch nichts gekommen 
ist es bei irgendjemanden überhaupt schon angekommen?


----------



## Dxnschx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nein.

Denke kommende Woche ist es so weit.


----------



## Evolution

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir kam leider auch noch nix.


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wenn ich in china ein paket bestelle ist es in max 4- 7 Tagen da, aber wenn man auf einen brief wartet der innerhalb Deutschland verschickt wird kann es schon mal 5-6 wochen dauern. warten hin oder her aber sowas muss ned sei


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

vielleicht morgen ;(


----------



## Strahleman

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



patrickstarfish schrieb:


> wenn ich in china ein paket bestelle ist es in max 4- 7 Tagen da, aber wenn man auf einen brief wartet der innerhalb Deutschland verschickt wird kann es schon mal 5-6 wochen dauern. warten hin oder her aber sowas muss ned sei


Korrekterweise müsstest du aber noch die Produktionsdauer von deiner Bestellung in China mit einrechnen.

Der LfL muss nun einmal von rund 10.000 Prüflingen die Ergebnisse auswerten und auch per Hand alle Durchfaller überprüfen, damit sich da kein Fehler einschleicht. Dann geht alles zum Druck und der verschickt dann die Briefe. Das geht halt leider nicht von heute auf morgen und dauert eben seine Zeit


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Strahleman schrieb:


> Korrekterweise müsstest du aber noch die Produktionsdauer von deiner Bestellung in China mit einrechnen.
> 
> Der LfL muss nun einmal von rund 10.000 Prüflingen die Ergebnisse auswerten und auch per Hand alle Durchfaller überprüfen, damit sich da kein Fehler einschleicht. Dann geht alles zum Druck und der verschickt dann die Briefe. Das geht halt leider nicht von heute auf morgen und dauert eben seine Zeit



da hast du volkommen recht aber dan sollen sie das maschinelle weglassen wen sie es eh per hand noch mal überprüfen. und warum gehts dan in allen BL auf 2 wochen ?


----------



## tschiko2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

In Bayern san hoit die Leit na g´miatlich oder?#h


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



tschiko2 schrieb:


> In Bayern san hoit die Leit na g´miatlich oder?#h


 
Des scho aba bei sowas seuds hoid  a ned sei das ma sie zeit lost, den manche is des wichtig|supergri


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also ich geh mal davon aus das heute noch keiner sein Zeugnis bekommen hat, oder?


----------



## Gxldi1976

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mal ehrlich, wer durch die Prüfung fällt hat 0 gelernt !!!
Alle fragen aus den Katalog werden 1 zu 1 übernommen, wer gelernt hat und nicht gerade einen Black out kommt durch .

Ps: bei mir war auch keine Post da :s


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Goldi1976 schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wer durch die Prüfung fällt hat 0 gelernt !!!
> Alle fragen aus den Katalog werden 1 zu 1 übernommen, wer gelernt hat und nicht gerade einen Black out kommt durch .
> 
> Ps: bei mir war auch keine Post da :s



da gebe ich dir recht, da waren vielleicht 3- 5 fragen dabei bei denen man überlegen musste die anderen wusste man wenn man nur bisschen gelernt hatte


----------



## TheCroco

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

HA,

Prüfungszeugniss gerade bekommen :vik:
Nur blöd das die Gemeinde erst am montag offen hat 

Gruß


----------



## Evolution

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



TheCroco schrieb:


> HA,
> 
> Prüfungszeugniss gerade bekommen :vik:
> Nur blöd das die Gemeinde erst am montag offen hat
> 
> Gruß




Mit welchem Buchstaben fängt denn dei Nachname an?


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ist da juuuuhhhu


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meiner mit S und ist trotzdem da


----------



## Evolution

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hoffentlich kommt bald der Sch**** Postler.


----------



## patrickstarfish

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi,hab da mal ne frage vielleicht weiß von euch einer bescheid. Mein kumpel hat einen großen teich bzw kleinen see, darf ich da jetzt mit seiner erlaubniss und der prüfbescheinigung fischen oder brauch ich da auch erst den schein von der gemeinde?


----------



## ivery86

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

du brauchst erst deinen angelschein, außerdem muss er dabei sein oder er stellt dir einen erlaubnisschein aus (nur mit angelschein)!! aber wo kein kläger da kein richter ;-)

p.s. lernt man alles im vorbereitungskurs...


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist auch gekommen obwohl ich mit z Anfang.


----------



## canaryw

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

na toll  wo isn da die gerechtigkeit? ich will meins auch...


----------



## Marcus_mck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jaaaaaaaa man es ist endlich da :vik::vik::vik:


Und heute hat die Gemeinde natürlich zu #q#q


Naja warten bis Montag und ab ans Wasser.... #6


----------



## Evolution

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da is das Ding!!!
Aber ich muss sagen, nun weiss ich wieso die Post erst um halb 1 kommt. Der Postbote is net der schnellste wie ich heute gesehen habe.


----------



## ivery86

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

meins is au da!!


----------



## kxxxkfxx

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



canaryw schrieb:


> na toll  wo isn da die gerechtigkeit? ich will meins auch...



Gag des Tages: Das Prüfungszeugnis eines Nachbarn (3 Häuser weiter) steckte heute in meinem Briefkasten zwischen der Aldi-Werbung #q

Das Gute an der Sache: Wir kannten uns bisher zwar oberflächlich (Hallo im Vorbeigehen), wussten aber nicht, dass wir beide das gleiche Hobby teilen.


----------



## Strahleman

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jap, Zeugnis ist bei mir und meinen Kumpels heute ebenfalls angekommen


----------



## Netzfahnder

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



canaryw schrieb:


> na toll  wo isn da die gerechtigkeit? ich will meins auch...



Micha, abwarten, kommt am wahrscheinlich am MO und dann hast du die ganze Woche Zeit, den Schein zu holen. Wir treffen uns dann am Weiher. #h


----------



## tobermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meiner ist auch da ^^ Jetzt gehts am montag gleich zur Gemeinde :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## TheCroco

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Evolution schrieb:


> Mit welchem Buchstaben fängt denn dei Nachname an?



Meiner mit B :m


----------



## Frank7777

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Muss man den Schein eigentlich selbst bei der Gemeinde abholen oder kann das jemand für einen machen?


----------



## Absinth

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist auch da, fang mit A an^^. 
Aber muss mich gleich über den Postboten oder besser gesagt botin auslassen. 
Höchst wahrscheinlich haben es alle mit dem verstärkten umschlag bekommen oder? Jedenfalls hatte meine achso tolle Päckchentussi dieses bescheuerte zeugnis der länge nach gefalltet um es in meinen LEEREN briefkasten zu quetschen. Jetzt hat mein schönes zeugnis neben einem dicken eselsohr, auch noch einen ganz üblen knick in der mitte.
Ich weiß ja nicht aber wenn ich einen grosses briefkuvert mit verstärkten rücken bekommen, falt ich doch keinen papierflieger draus!!!! Jetzt draf ich in die Stadt rein rennen, wo mich jeder kennt und so ein krüppelpapier abgeben.


----------



## prystar

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins is auch da, Nachname fängt mit W an..
Montag früh vor der Arbeit gleich zur Gemeinde und dann kanns losgehen :vik:


----------



## wani

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist auch heute gekommen, Nachname fängt mit P an.


----------



## Leon8

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey,
mein Zeugnis ist gestern ebenfalls angekommen!! :vik: 
Ist es eigentlich wirklich so, dass bei manchen Gemeinden das Ausstellen des Scheines 1 Tag, wiederum bei  anderern 3-4 Tage dauern?? Kann ich darauf bestehen den Schein noch am selben Tag mitzunehmen?? Danke, Leon :m


----------



## pepper2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins ist gestern auch gekommen.
Soviel ich weiß, kann man den Schein in Nürnberg gleich mitnehmen.
Geht das auf dem Amt zügig, oder muss man schon ein paar Stunden einplanen?


----------



## Jörck

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja, meines ist jetzt auch seit gestern da.
Gratuliere nochmal Allen die auch bestanden haben und bei dieser unverständlich langen Warterei auf das Zertifikat nicht Amok gelaufen sind. Wünsche Euch Allen eine erfolgreiche Saison 2012.


----------



## TheCroco

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Jörck schrieb:


> Ja, meines ist jetzt auch seit gestern da.
> Gratuliere nochmal Allen die auch bestanden haben und bei dieser unverständlich langen Warterei auf das Zertifikat nicht Amok gelaufen sind. Wünsche Euch Allen eine erfolgreiche Saison 2012.



Gleichfalls Jörck


----------



## Curtis

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Seit gestern bei mir auch da 

Meine Kollegen haben es auch am Samstag den 31.3 bekommen

Nachnahmen Buchstaben: B, S und L

Von daher denke ich das sehr viele gestern die Urkunden bekommen haben nur nicht jeder ein Feedback dazu abgibt...

Ja es stimmt, das man zur Gemeinde rennt, und es nur ein paar sekunden dauern sollte...

Morgen früh bin ich der 1. der in der Gemeinde steht: Mit Personalausweis, Führungszeugnis, PASSBILD, Geld und natürlich Urkunde! 

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich noch an Jahreskarten im Schirmer komme 

Allen anderen Angelkollegen, einen schönen und erfolgreichen Anglestart in der Saison 2012!!! :m


----------



## Leon8

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Jörck schrieb:


> Ja, meines ist jetzt auch seit gestern da.
> Gratuliere nochmal Allen die auch bestanden haben und bei dieser unverständlich langen Warterei auf das Zertifikat nicht Amok gelaufen sind. Wünsche Euch Allen eine erfolgreiche Saison 2012.


Wünsch dir ebenfalls ´ne gute Saison und Petri an euch alle!!!
Leon |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## tobermann

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Bilanz der letzten 72 Stunden:

Samstag -> Urkunde gekommen
Montag früh halb 7 -> Auf der Gemeinde den Schein geholt

Da kann man nur sagen -> Auf ans Gewässer leut


PETRI HEIL!!!!!


*


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich freue mich für euch, nun ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung, oder nicht?


----------



## rYan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich eventuell schon dieses Wochenende (28.04.) die Onlineprüfung schreibe und es leider nirgends in der Umgebung *von Regensburg* aktuell den Prüfungsfragenkatalog zu kaufen gibt |bigeyes möchte ich anfragen ob einerseits jemand aus der Umgebung ist und sofern ja, diese noch zuhause hat und verkaufen kann / möchte? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß, Ben


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo ryan,
ich hab den von 2009 samt Lösungen hier vor mir liegen.

Die Fragen haben sich seither kaum geändert. 
Lediglich die Änderung der Ausführungsverordnung von 2010:
Hegene + Schonzeit Aal + Schonmaß Waller wären zu beachten.


----------



## rYan

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Franz,

das wäre natürlich klasse. Wenn Du aus der Umgebung bist und sie verkaufen kannst / möchtest, dann würde ich sie Dir gerne abnehmen.

Danke + Gruß
Ben


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Ben,
ich habe dir eine Private Nachricht geschickt.


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Fischereischeinanwärter,

bitte beachtet, dass ihr bis *30.11.12 *angemeldet sein müsst.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## EmcC

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo an alle, 
Also ich hab mich in Amberg angemeldet. Der erste Termin steht auch schon fest, am 19.01.2013 in Raigering im Schützenheim.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand aus dem Forum auch dabei. 

Gruss


----------



## hildes

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wer sich vorbereitet mit dem Fragekatalog 2013 - da haben sich Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen hier die richtigen Lösungen:
Kapitel 1 Fischkunde:
1.67 c
1.168 a
Kapitel 3. Schutz und Pflege der Fischgewässer, Fischhege
3.50 b
Kapitel 4: Fanggeräte, fischereirechtliche Praxis, Behandlung gefangener Fische 
4.5 c
4.14 b
Aßerdem bitte die Frage 1.4. im Heft auf Seite 43 ändern in:
1.4 Welche Fischarten gehören zu den Karpfenartigen (Cypriniden)?

Viel Glück!


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wo bekomme ich denn den fragenkatalog?;+


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi jogi,
den Fragenkatalog kann man beim Verband kaufen:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/shop/fachbuecher-poster/

Hast du am Samstag Prüfung?


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich wünsche allen Prüflingen viel Glück für die Prüfung.


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Sry war arbeitsmäßig unterwegs!  jo hab ich!! Hab ich nicht gewusst sonst, sonst hätte ich den gekauft! -.-


----------



## rotegruetze

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Heute war Prüfung, durchaus machbar und fair.
check ,-)


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi rotegruetze,
na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.

Ja, war sehr fair in diesem Jahr. Hatten in unserem Kurs einige mit 0 Fehler.


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das stimmt! Prüfung war machbar!! Hatte 2Fehler!!! Endlich kann es wieder losgehen!!


----------



## CommanderBrot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War wirklich leicht! 
3 Fehler hab ich wenn ich mich nicht verkuckt habe bzw nichts falsch aufgeschrieben habe.

Jetzt erstmal warten auf Starnberg ...


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung, Kopf hoch, alle mussten warten.


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke- aber dass warten ist dass schlimmste #q#q


----------



## heja85

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die Prüfung war easy dieses Jahr. Waren alles eher oberflächliche Fragen. Habe 1 Fehler. 

Freue mich endlich loslegen zu dürfen. :-D


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

"The Waaaaaahhaaaaaaiiiiiiiting is the hardest Paaart"


----------



## mcn93-03

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Prüfunung war gut für uns Prüflinge! ;-)
Hatte 0 Fehler


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

_*An alle die die Prüfung bestanden haben Glückwunsch.:vik::vik::vik:
Bis jetzt war es immer so,dass das Prüfungszeugnis vor Ostern gab.
Petri Heil
fenmaus
*_


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

viel spaß beim warten, ich bin angeln


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey habe auch mit 0 Fehlern bestanden.
Jetzt ist meine Frage wenn ich nach 4-6 wochen mein Zeugniss habe wie ist dann die genaue vorgehensweiße damit ich den Fischereischen ausgestellt bekomme wo muss ich genau hin (Augsburg Stadt) und was brauche ich alles dafür?
Gruß


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gehe in die Stadtverwaltung, Bürgerbüro und nimm das Prüfungszeugnis, ein Passfoto und Geld mit.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Homer,
wenn der Bescheid da ist - wie schon von Alex mitgeteilt, einfach zur Kommunalverwaltung (Stadt, Gemeinde) gehen.

Was du jetzt schon abklären kannst z.B. durch einen Anruf bei der Stadtverwaltung ist, ob du ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis brauchst.Das kann sein, muss aber nicht. Es ist von Verwaltung zu Verwaltung verschieden!
Falls du eins brauchst, könntest du dir das jetzt während der Wartezeit schonmal besorgen.


----------



## carasius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist meine Frage wenn ich nach 4-6 wochen mein Zeugniss habe wie ist dann die genaue vorgehensweiße damit ich den Fischereischen ausgestellt bekomme wo muss ich genau hin (Augsburg Stadt) und was brauche ich alles dafür?
> Gruß


 
Hallo Homer, Ich muss dasselbe machen.
Mehr Information findest du hier: http://www.augsburg.de/index.php?id=13055


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Alles klar dankeschön also ich muss zu:
*Zuständige Dienststelle*




Fischereibehörde
 		 			 	 		 	 		 		 			 	 		 		 			Tattenbachstraße 15
 86179 Augsburg


Und das dabei haben: 

Folgende Unterlagen werden benötigt: 



Prüfungszeugnis der Fischerprüfung im Original
Personalausweis
1 aktuelles Passbild
Bargeld oder ec-Karte
Der Fischereischein ist von der Person, für die er ausgestellt worden ist, persönlich abzuholen. 





So Langsam blick ich im Bürokraten wirrwarr durch.
Bekomme ich den schein dann am gleichen tag ausgestellt oder dauert das auch wider?
Gruß
Chris


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

oh du bist in augsburg... puh den schein gibts dann wohl erst nächstes jahr, die haben momentan sehr viel stress da...


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> oh du bist in augsburg... puh den schein gibts dann wohl erst nächstes jahr, die haben momentan sehr viel stress da...



XD....... Ja das trauen die sich nicht da gibts dann bestimmt nen amoklauf xD.
#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Bekomme ich den schein dann am gleichen tag ausgestellt oder dauert das auch wider?
> Gruß
> Chris


 
Dauert typischerweise 1-2 Tage, bevor Du ihn abholen kannst.


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab meinen Schein in München geholt, hab ihn direkt frisch laminiert bekommen, ohne Voranmeldung.


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dauert typischerweise 1-2 Tage, bevor Du ihn abholen kannst.




Ich dachte den bekommt man dann gleich mit....


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Und denkt ihr der Wisch kommt noch vor Ostern?
Mann mann mann... 

Mit dem Wetter gehts wieder bergauf und ich will endlich raus :-/


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Und denkt ihr der Wisch kommt noch vor Ostern?
> Mann mann mann...
> 
> Mit dem Wetter gehts wieder bergauf und ich will endlich raus :-/




Nicht nur du... hocke auch schon auf heißen kohlen Tackel ist gepackt und die ruten liegen schon im auto chef weiß auch schon bescheid solbald der brief da ist werden erstmal überstunden abgefeiert......
Also ich hoffe er kommt vor ostern denke aber nicht es hieß ja 4-6 wochen und ostern ist ja gerade erst die 3te woche um :c
Bleibt uns wohl solange nichts übrig als weiter jeden tag mit spannung auf den Postboten zu warten...


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Nicht nur du... hocke auch schon auf heißen kohlen Tackel ist gepackt und die ruten liegen schon im auto chef weiß auch schon bescheid solbald der brief da ist werden erstmal überstunden abgefeiert......
> Also ich hoffe er kommt vor ostern denke aber nicht es hieß ja 4-6 wochen und ostern ist ja gerade erst die 3te woche um :c
> Bleibt uns wohl solange nichts übrig als weiter jeden tag mit spannung auf den Postboten zu warten...



Es wurde aber auch schon gemunkelt, dass der in der regel vor Ostern im Briefkasten liegt |znaika:


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Es wurde aber auch schon gemunkelt, dass der in der regel vor Ostern im Briefkasten liegt |znaika:


Hab ich auch schon gehört aber irgendwie sagt jeder was anderes super wäre es auf jedenfall keine frage|bigeyes


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe er kommt vor ostern denke aber nicht es hieß ja 4-6 wochen und ostern ist ja gerade erst die 3te woche um :c



Also wenn ich jetzt im Kalender richtig schaue wäre am Osterwochenende bei mir die 4te Woche rum. 

Wenn es kurz davor da wäre dann am Do vor Ostern noch schnell in die Gemeinde, Schein holen und nach Ostern hätte ich ne Woche frei. :m

Zeitlich würde das perfekt passen. Jetzt nur noch, wie geschrieben, jeden Tag warten was der Postbote bringt. 

Wobei, wenn sie kommen, erfahr ich es wahrscheinlich eh erst hier, da bei mir Sachen mit der Post normal 1 Tag später kommen, wie bei allen anderen #q

PS: Zu der Sache. "In der Regel vor Ostern" - letztes Jahr war Ostern aber auch mindestens 1 Woche später oder?

EDIT: Kommando zurück - heute ist ja erst Montag und nicht Freitag #q Also doch erst 2 Wochen seit der Prüfung :c


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey, 

hätte mal eine Frage.

Bei mir war der Unterricht dann ja doch sehr theoretischer Natur und praktische Tipps gab es dann doch eher nur vereinzelt. Das man in den 3 Praxisstunden jetzt richtig viel über die wirkliche Praxis gelernt hätte kann  ich jetzt auch nicht sagen. Gut der Unterricht war von dem her gut, da ich die Prüfung dann ohne Probleme geschafft habe, aber jetzt kommt dann bald der Schein und dann steh ich da. 

Wie geht es den Euch da so. Fühlt Ihr Euch jetzt, nach der dann doch reichlichen Theorie, gewappnet, dass Ihr dann alleine beim ersten mal los zieht und zum angeln geht? 

Klar wenn jemand einen Bekannten oder Kollegen hat der mit geht, oder schon jahrelang mit seinem Vater oder so zum angeln gegangen ist, der wird alles wissen und dann wird das auch klappen, aber es gibt ja auch blutige Anfänger wie z.B. mich, die davor noch nichts mit Angeln am Hut hatten. Traut Ihr Euch zu, alleine zum angeln zu gehen, alle möglichen Fische zu bestimmen, die richtigen Montagen und Köder für die jeweilige Situation zu wählen und und und ... 

Frag nur, da es ja z.B. andere Bundesländer gibt, wo man in der Prüfung dann noch die Fische bestimmen muss und für den jeweiligen Zielfisch die richtige Montage zusammen bauen. Kommt mir irgendwie praxisnäher und sinnvoller vor wie die vorgegebenen Lernziele in Bayern.

Wie geht es Euch da so? Habt Ihr auch "Angst" vor dem ersten mal? Also ich muss für mich sagen, ich hab da momentan schon gehörigen Respekt davor. Wenn ich auch öfters nach "wird schon klappen" lebe und das meistens auch passt, hier weiss ich nicht, ob das schon klappen wird ...


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also der unterricht ist wirklich nur Theorie.
Ich hab jetzt nicht soo die probleme da ich im damals im jugendfischereiverein war.
Am besten wenn du jemand kennst mitgehen oder einfach in einen verein gehen da wird dir auf jedenfall geholfe.
Wo kommst du den her weil ich könnte dir anbieten einfach mal mit zu kommen so schwer ist das alles nicht.
Gruß:m


----------



## Purist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Wie geht es Euch da so? Habt Ihr auch "Angst" vor dem ersten mal? Also ich muss für mich sagen, ich hab da momentan schon gehörigen Respekt davor. Wenn ich auch öfters nach "wird schon klappen" lebe und das meistens auch passt, hier weiss ich nicht, ob das schon klappen wird ...



Was soll den nicht "klappen"? Du könntest nichts fangen, dir könnte die Schnur reißen, du könntest Probleme beim keschern haben und die Montage könnte nichts taugen. 
Glaube mir, all das wirst du selbst als Alter Hase nicht los, das gehört dazu. Knotenübungen hast du aber zu Hause schon fleissig gemacht, oder?

Respekt vor der Fischartbestimmung? Wo genau, bei den Weißfischen?


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bin aus dem Chiemgau, also schon ein schönes Stück entfernt. 

Ne natürlich hab ich keine Knotenübungen gemacht, ist aus meiner Sicht ja auch nur bedingt sinnvoll wenn ich nicht mal weiss, wie die Montage auszusehen hat wenn ich z.B. mal auf Aal gehen will, was ich ja nicht mal weiss.

Oder wie sieht z.B. die Montage für einen Hecht aus? Also ich würde jetzt an die Geflochtene z.B. einen Wirbel knoten, da dran dann das Stahlvorfach und da dran dann mit nem Karabiner den Blinker oder den Gummifisch. Jetzt aber z.B. schon wieder die Frage, Stahlvorfach kann 11 kg. Muss dann die Monofile noch mehr können? Normal soll das Vorfach doch "schwächer" sein wie die Hauptschnur. Nur für Hechte liest man oft, dass eine Geflochtene mit 7kg reicht. Stimmt das? Und wenn ich ja so eine Kombi bauen würde (7kg Geflochtene und Stahlvorfach mit 11 kg) wo würde dann bei einem Hänger die "Bruchstelle" sein. 

Zur Fischartbestimmung. Ja z.B. bei Weissfischen oder aber auch bei Barschen. Sehen für einen Anfänger dann doch viele gleich aus, nur das die einen ganzjährig geschont sind und die anderen nichts dergleichen haben und so gesehen dann mitgenommen werden müßen. Was mach ich wenn ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin was ich gefangen habe? Mitnehmen und evtl meinen Schein wieder abgeben wenn ich auf einen schlecht gelaunten Aufseher treffe oder wieder zurück setzen, was ich eigentlich nicht darf #c

Du siehst, nicht alles so einfach für einen absoluten Anfänger #d

Gäbe da noch 1000 Fragen, die mir wahrscheinlich dann am Wasser einfallen würden |supergri

Ich will jetzt den Thread aber auch nicht verunstalten mit solchen Fragen, evtl. eröffne ich ja mal einen eigenen Thread dafür. 

Grundsätzlich sehe ich schon, macht Ihr Euch da nicht so viele Gedanken und sagt einfach, probieren geht über studieren. 

Viele Grüße Andi


----------



## Purist

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Ne natürlich hab ich keine Knotenübungen gemacht, ist aus meiner Sicht ja auch nur bedingt sinnvoll wenn ich nicht mal weiss, wie die Montage auszusehen hat wenn ich z.B. mal auf Aal gehen will, was ich ja nicht mal weiss.



Du brauchst in deinem Anglerleben höchstens 5-6 Knoten, welche du immer wieder, unabhängig von der Montage anwenden kannst. Die zu können und "daheim" auch zu üben, halte ich wirklich für sinnvoll. 



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Oder wie sieht z.B. die Montage für einen Hecht aus? Also ich würde jetzt an die Geflochtene z.B. einen Wirbel knoten, da dran dann das Stahlvorfach und da dran dann mit nem Karabiner den Blinker oder den Gummifisch. Jetzt aber z.B. schon wieder die Frage, Stahlvorfach kann 11 kg. Muss dann die Monofile noch mehr können?



Du schnappst dir eine Monofile 0,30er-0,35er als Hauptschnur, oder nimmst eine, der Tragkraft entsprechende, Geflochtene. Wirbel (nicht nur Karabiner) machen bei Blinkern Sinn, weil die den Schnurdrall mindern. Bezüglich der Tragkraft von Stahl- oder Titanvorfächern sollte dir klar sein, dass die ruhig höher ausfallen kann, wie die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur, wirklich relevant (für den Abriß) ist die Knotenfestigkeit. Natürlich kannst du die Tragkraft des Vorfaches schwächer wie die Hauptschnur wählen, es gibt Stahlvorfächer, die "nur" 7kg tragen.. aber ehrlich gesagt, kenne ich kaum Hechtangler die das tun. 



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Zur Fischartbestimmung. Ja z.B. bei Weissfischen oder aber auch bei Barschen. Sehen für einen Anfänger dann doch viele gleich aus, nur das die einen ganzjährig geschont sind und die anderen nichts dergleichen haben und so gesehen dann mitgenommen werden müßen.



Du kannst nur zwei Barscharten wirklich verwechseln: Der eine bleibt recht klein, beisst gerne auf Wurm am Grund und hat eine zusammenhängende Rückenflosse (Kaulbarsch), der andere ist der Flussbarsch, dessen Rückflosse ist geteilt, er hat senkrechte Streifen auf dem Körper und hat meist rote Farbe an Brust- After und Schwanzflosse. Zander sehen völlig anders aus. 

Bei Weißfischen musst du tiefer in die Materie, aber das lernt man doch großteils für die Prüfung. Bei bestimmten Arten passe ich da selbst, Brasse, Güster, Rotauge, Rotfeder solltest du aber schon eindeutig identifizieren können, die fängt man ohnehin am häufigsten. 



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Was mach ich wenn ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin was ich gefangen habe? Mitnehmen und evtl meinen Schein wieder abgeben wenn ich auf einen schlecht gelaunten Aufseher treffe oder wieder zurück setzen, was ich eigentlich nicht darf #c



Bei wirklichem Zweifel: Sofort zurücksetzen. 
Du hast nicht zufällig ein kleines "Bestimmungsbüchlein" oder wenigstens eine Übersicht, z.B. aus dem Internet, wie die Fischarten aussehen? Das kann dir doch am Anfang durchaus helfen. 



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sehe ich schon, macht Ihr Euch da nicht so viele Gedanken und sagt einfach, probieren geht über studieren.



Durchaus. Das hat aber auch seine Gründe. Du wirst 1000 und mehr Montagen in Fachmagazinen, Büchern, in Werbung der Hersteller und im Internet finden. Die Grundlegenden sind jedoch überschaubar (Grund, Posen oder Spinnmontage) und deren wichtigste Variationsregeln recht einfach: Die Zielfische geben dir ungefährt die Hakengrößen und auch die Schnuranforderungen (Durchmesser, Tragkraft) vor. Das Bleigewicht ergibt sich aus Montage und Gewässertyp (Strömung oder nicht, dessen Bodenbeschaffenheit) und bei der Bißanzeige haben Posen ebenso ihre eigenen Vorteile wie Aalglöckchen oder gar elektronische Geräte.
Du wirst auch noch lernen, dass es nicht darauf ankommt, was der Markt hergibt. Wenn ich eine bestimmte Schnur oder Hakengröße nicht da habe, wird eben mit anderen geangelt, die denen am nächsten kommen.


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@Purist -- vielen Dank für die super ausführliche Antwort #6

Noch 2 Sachen



> Bei Weißfischen musst du tiefer in die Materie, aber das lernt man doch großteils für die Prüfung


 Jein - es gibt ein Heft, wo die Fische beschrieben sind. Wir sind die Fische auch durchgegangen, pro Fisch ca 5 Minuten. 1 mal gesehen und gut ist. Das kann sich sicherlich keiner dann 2 Monate bis er das erst mal ans Wasser kommt merken und "für die Prüfung" musste das bei uns gar nicht wissen bzw. wenig. Zur Brasse war die einzige Frage in den Prüfungsunterlagen glaub ich ob sie zu den Karpfenartigen gehört, zu der Güster kam gar keine Frage vor und zu Rotfeder und Rotauge halt das mit der Rückenflosse und die Kante am After. Wenn man gezielt nur auf die Prüfung gelernt hat weiss man sowas leider nicht. 

Der Tipp mit der "Zusammenfassung" der wichtigsten Fische ist gut, da werde ich mal googeln und schauen ob ich was kleines finde dass ich mir dann ausdrucken und mitnehmen kann 



> Bei wirklichem Zweifel: Sofort zurücksetzen


 Was aber in Bayern eigentlich verboten wäre, wenn der Fisch nicht unter Schonmaß/Schonzeit fällt 

PS: Schon was gefunden - schade, dass das nur schwarz/weiss ist, sonst aber schon mal ein Einstieg 
http://www.so.ch/fileadmin/internet/vwd/vdsjf/pdf/Fischartenbestimmung_Aare.pdf
Schonzeiten & Co kann ich mir ja noch von Hand dazufügen


----------



## wurstebude

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi
Von Blinker gibt's ein kleines booklet, das passt in jede angeltasche 
Das heist "40 Fische unterscheiden" und ich kann es jedem der sich noch nicht ganz sicher ist wärmstens empfehlen.
Grüße wurstebude


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Oder das hier: http://www.amazon.de/Farbatlas-Angelfische-Klassiker-Erwin-Staub/dp/3440082997/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1363883566&sr=8-2

Habe ich mir auch vor kurzem geholt. Ist für einen Anfänger ganz gut finde ich und mit 5 € sehr günstig. Ist auch ein sehr kleines Format für die Angeltasche.


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



wurstebude schrieb:


> Hi
> Von Blinker gibt's ein kleines booklet, das passt in jede angeltasche
> Das heist "40 Fische unterscheiden" und ich kann es jedem der sich noch nicht ganz sicher ist wärmstens empfehlen.
> Grüße wurstebude



DANKE - ist schon ausgedruckt und wandert heute Nachmittag in meine Angeltasche #6


----------



## carasius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hat jemand das Prüfungszeugnis für Fischerprüfung 2013 schon bekommen?
Ich warte noch... #q


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Vier bis sechs Wochen Wartezeit hieß es. Heute ist es genau drei Wochen her.


----------



## sebayer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Urkunden werden in der Woche nach Ostern verschickt!!!


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



sebayer schrieb:


> Urkunden werden in der Woche nach Ostern verschickt!!!



Woher hast die Information?
|kopfkrat


----------



## sebayer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

in einem anderen Forum hat jemand berichtet das er eine Mail geschrieben - und nachgefragt hat....

die Antwort war das die Urkunden in der Woche nach Ostern verschickt werden!:vik:


----------



## carasius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jetzt habe ich gesehen dass in der Ladungsbrief für Fischerprüfung folgende geschrieben war: 

_"Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Ergebnisse erst gegen Ende der Ostferien zugestellt werden."_


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab auch gelesen, dass wer einen aus starnberg kennt und der gesagt hat, die Zeugnisse würden bereits diese Woche raus gehen..

Wie auch immer, find das ne beachtliche Leistung sich 4-6 Wochen Zeit dafür zu nehmen. :m


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Hab auch gelesen, dass wer einen aus starnberg kennt und der gesagt hat, die Zeugnisse würden bereits diese Woche raus gehen..
> 
> Wie auch immer, find das ne beachtliche Leistung sich 4-6 Wochen Zeit dafür zu nehmen. :m


 


Hab ich auch gelesen... Stammt von der Freundin meines Schwagers, dessen Bruder der einen Freund hat der einen kennt....

Na ja ich denke wohl eher nicht, war noch nie so und wird auch nie so sein...


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gelesen... Stammt von der Freundin meines Schwagers, dessen Bruder der einen Freund hat der einen kennt....
> 
> Na ja ich denke wohl eher nicht, war noch nie so und wird auch nie so sein...



Sieh an, wie klein die Welt doch ist!

Naja, Kommt Zeit kommt Ergebnis..
Grade ist sowieso wieder zu kalt!


----------



## tpx007

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Cool bleiben und warten.|uhoh:
Ist eh noch zu kalt, da hält man nicht lange aus. Außerdem wird es nach Ostern wärmer.|jump:

Hier gibt es ja richtig geile Smilys.


----------



## skydisc2002

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus Leute,

Habe gerade mit LFV telefoniert,und Auskunft genommen ob die Prüfungsergebnisse von 2013 schon bewertet sind und wann sie verschickt werden.Es hiess,die jenigen die bis jetzt immer noch keinen Bescheid bekommen haben können in Ruhe davon ausgehen das sie die Prüfung bestanden haben,an die jenigen die Prüfung nicht bestanden haben ist die Post bzw.Bescheid zur Wiederholungsprüfung verschickt worden.Die Urkunden sollen bei der Druckerei sein ,und erst nächsten Montag an die Leute mit der Post verschickt.


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

WAS IS? Montag den 8.4. ??


----------



## doc_haemmer

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> WAS IS? Montag den 8.4. ??



So würde ich das jetzt auch lesen |rolleyes


----------



## CommanderBrot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*grmpf*


----------



## skydisc2002

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja 01.04. wird der Bescheid zugesannt.Abwarten, tee trinken ))


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ZEIT WIRDS....... xD
1.4 Wohl eher weniger da am Montag Feiertag ist dann wohl eher am 2.4 biss es dann da ist ist mittwoch donnerstag.. Reicht ja wetter is eh noch beschissen trotzdem zeit wirds.


----------



## Alex1860

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab von nem Prüfer erfahren dass die Urkunden die Woche nach Ostern verschickt werden sollen. Also heißts nur noch knapp ne Woche warten


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Was meint ihr wirds vor freitag noch was mit der bescheinigung? Wollten am Sammstag los ziehen.
Gruß


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wirds vor freitag noch was mit der bescheinigung? Wollten am Sammstag los ziehen.
> Gruß



Denke ich nicht.  An was liegt es das manche Gemeinden Polizeiliches Führungszeugnis haben wollen und manche nicht?  Oder ist des nur von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders.


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wirds vor freitag noch was mit der bescheinigung? Wollten am Sammstag los ziehen.
> Gruß



Wenn es bis Mittwoch da ist vielleicht. Das Beantragen des Scheins bei der Fischereibehörde dauert dann ja angeblich nur 1,2 Tage. Wobei bei uns in Augsburg weiß man das nie. Da dauert vieles länger, z.B Eisstadion usw. :q


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wenn es bis Mittwoch da ist vielleicht. Das Beantragen des Scheins bei der Fischereibehörde dauert dann ja angeblich nur 1,2 Tage. Wobei bei uns in Augsburg weiß man das nie. Da dauert vieles länger, z.B Eisstadion usw. :q


Ich hab die Fischereibehörde angeschrieben angeblich bekommt man den schein dann gleich ausgehändigt.
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Fischereibehörde angeschrieben angeblich bekommt man den schein dann gleich ausgehändigt.
> Gruß
> Christoph



Ok, das ist ja super. Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet. Dann denke ich schon, dass das mit Samstag klappt. Wenn die morgen oder am Mittwoch rausgehen, sind die Urkunden allerspätestens am Freitag da. Und da hat die Stelle bis 12 Uhr offen :q


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ok, das ist ja super. Hätte ich gar nicht erwartet. Dann denke ich schon, dass das mit Samstag klappt. Wenn die morgen oder am Mittwoch rausgehen, sind die Urkunden allerspätestens am Freitag da. Und da hat die Stelle bis 12 Uhr offen :q



Ja freitag is aber zu knapp da ja der Postbote bei uns erst so gegen 11 kommt und ich noch arbeiten muss....
Darum wäre mittwoch oder donnerstag optimal dann kann ich freitag aufs Amt.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Ja freitag is aber zu knapp da ja der Postbote bei uns erst so gegen 11 kommt und ich noch arbeiten muss....
> Darum wäre mittwoch oder donnerstag optimal dann kann ich freitag aufs Amt.
> Gruß
> Chris



Bei mir kommt er gegen Neun und ich habe frei. Genau wie die komplette nächste Woche :vik:


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaka schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt er gegen Neun und ich habe frei. Genau wie die komplette nächste Woche :vik:



Ich glaub ich brauch auch gegen ender der woche frei aber ich Merk gaaaaaaanz hinten im Hals schon so ein ziehen nicht dass ich krank werde *Reusper*


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich weiß garnicht, was bei euch los ist - ich hab mein Zeugnis entgegen aller Erwartungen noch am Donnerstag bekommen!

Morgen geht's auf die Gemeinde - schein abholen!


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, was bei euch los ist - ich hab mein Zeugnis entgegen aller Erwartungen noch am Donnerstag bekommen!
> 
> Morgen geht's auf die Gemeinde - schein abholen!



Am 1. April kann man sowas mal bringen


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, was bei euch los ist - ich hab mein Zeugnis entgegen aller Erwartungen noch am Donnerstag bekommen!
> 
> Morgen geht's auf die Gemeinde - schein abholen!



Schlechter Witz trotz 1 April :q.....


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

|laola:
:vik:


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dass mit dem Ausstellen ist so eine Sache!

Bei der einen Gemeinde kannst drauf warten und bei der anderen dauerts nen Tag oder zwei #q#q

Ich hoffe dass Ding kommt diese Woche, will endlich wieder los. |krach:
Gruß


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

wie sich das mit dem polizeilichen führungszeugnis verhält weis keiner? manche gemeinden wollen des? oder liegts sogar an der meinung der "auszustellenden" person ob die sowas möchte?


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Münchner-Spezl schrieb:


> wie sich das mit dem polizeilichen führungszeugnis verhält weis keiner? manche gemeinden wollen des? oder liegts sogar an der meinung der "auszustellenden" person ob die sowas möchte?



Steht das nicht bei der für dich zuständigen Behörde dabei? Bei uns steht genau drin was man mitbringen sollte: 



> *Unterlagen*
> 
> 
> Folgende Unterlagen werden benötigt:
> 
> 
> 
> Prüfungszeugnis der Fischerprüfung im Original
> Personalausweis
> 1 aktuelles Passbild
> Bargeld oder ec-Karte
> Der Fischereischein ist von der Person, für die er ausgestellt worden ist, persönlich abzuholen.


Quelle: http://www.augsburg.de/index.php?id=9803


Falls du, wie in deinem Namen erwähnt, aus München kommst, brauchst du keines. Siehe hier: http://www.muenchen.de/dienstleistungsfinder/muenchen/1073758/


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hier der link zu meiner Stadt. http://www.behoerdenwegweiser.bayer...70&behoerde=87774830635&gemeinde=449857623674

Ich brauche keins das wusste ich schon.  Wollte nur allgemein wissen an was das liegt. 

Danke dir für deine mühe mit dem link


----------



## jakela

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Start ab heute und bis Donnerstag sind alle Briefe mit Urkunde versendet. A-J heute


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



jakela schrieb:


> Start ab heute und bis Donnerstag sind alle Briefe mit Urkunde versendet. A-J heute



ich glaub dir jetzt einfach mal  motiviert unheimlich 
megageil dann bin ich heut dran, nice..


----------



## jakela

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Habe angerufen heute bei Institut für Fischerei und nette Dame hate so gesagt. Durf wegen Datei Schutz nicht genau sagen. Aber so "alfabetisch im 3 teile bis Donnerstag ist alles draußen,bis Samstag must jeder seine Brief schon haben"
Lg


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Heute mit der Gemeinde telefoniert! 

Meine will keine die verzichten da drauf! Scheint aber von jeder Gemeinde bestimmbar zu sein! #6


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



jakela schrieb:


> Start ab heute und bis Donnerstag sind alle Briefe mit Urkunde versendet. A-J heute



Falls das stimmt, wer hat ihn schon? Können die nicht einen Buchstaben weitergehen am ersten Tag |supergri


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Was zahlt ihr eigentlich für euren Schein auf Lebenszeit?
Hab mal bei der Gemeinde nachgefragt - 323 EUR, bin 26 Jahre alt.


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Brachsenbaron schrieb:


> Was zahlt ihr eigentlich für euren Schein auf Lebenszeit?
> Hab mal bei der Gemeinde nachgefragt - 323 EUR, bin 26 Jahre alt.



Wären es bei dem Alter bei mir auch. Mit 28 muss ich 291 € zahlen. Werde aber erstmal 5 Jahre nehmen (75 €).


----------



## Firehawk81

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Was sind das denn für Preise? |bigeyes

34€ bei uns für Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Preise? |bigeyes
> 
> 34€ bei uns für Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit.


 
Ja aber du wohnst bestimt nicht in Bayern oder?
Bei uns sind die Fischereiabgaben einfach so teuer wir haben auch mit die Schwerste Prüfung.
Gruß


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

35€ kostet bei uns auch nur der schein.. die Abgaben sind das teure.
Ist halt mal wieder das typische ungleichgewicht zwischen Ost und West.

BTW: Urkunde war heute nicht in der Post- ist wohl gestern dann auch nicht versendet worden. Denn Luftlinie 60km sollten machbar sein in einer Nacht für nen Brief. Paket aus Hamburg hat 800km in einer Nacht geschafft.
Warscheinlich sind se einfach nicht soweit gekommen und aus der Namensliste von A-J wurde A-C (aufm Amt verliert ja immer der, der sich als erstes bewegt)


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Falls da überhaupt schon was verschickt wurde..
Ich glaubs erst, wenn das Ding da ist.


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich finde es auch mit den Prüfungen so krass. Wenn man hier viel liest, wird einem deutlich, dass wir in Bayern mal wieder die krasseste Prüfung bzw. Vorbereitung haben. Mein Kurs ging jetzt von November bis Ende Februar 10 Samstage a 6 Stunden. Scheinbar geht das in manchen Bundesländern an einem Wochenende oder? Hab ich hier zumindest schon irgendwo gelesen. Das finde ich aber arg knapp. Ich fühl mich jetzt noch nicht mal fachlich topfit fürs Wasser. Wie soll das an einem Wochenende funktionieren?! Ich finde der Kurs sollte auch viel mehr praktisch aufgebaut sein. Wir hatten nur einmal 3 Stunden Knoten und 3 Stunden Fischbehandlung. Zwischendrin noch etwas Angelgeräte. Das wars. Aber wird am Organisatorischen scheitern da mehr praxisbezogen zu unterrichten.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch mit den Prüfungen so krass. Wenn man hier viel liest, wird einem deutlich, dass wir in Bayern mal wieder die krasseste Prüfung bzw. Vorbereitung haben. Mein Kurs ging jetzt von November bis Ende Februar 10 Samstage a 6 Stunden. Scheinbar geht das in manchen Bundesländern an einem Wochenende oder? Hab ich hier zumindest schon irgendwo gelesen. Das finde ich aber arg knapp. Ich fühl mich jetzt noch nicht mal fachlich topfit fürs Wasser. Wie soll das an einem Wochenende funktionieren?! Ich finde der Kurs sollte auch viel mehr praktisch aufgebaut sein. Wir hatten nur einmal 3 Stunden Knoten und 3 Stunden Fischbehandlung. Zwischendrin noch etwas Angelgeräte. Das wars. Aber wird am Organisatorischen scheitern da mehr praxisbezogen zu unterrichten.



in anderen Bundesländern braucht man teilweise garkeinen unterricht. da meldest dich dafür an und kaufst dir halt des fragenbuch und lernst nur das was drankommt. bam fertig 30€ prüfungsbebühr + 12€ fragebögen das wars.
Naja mir egal, wir sind Bayern, MIA SAN MIA. Nicht immer von Vorteil aber oft#h


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich finde es absolut nötig einen längeren Lehrgang zu absolvieren. Hier gehts immerhin um Lebewesen und wenn man absolut nichts davon weiß, und das unterstelle ich einfach mal den meisten bei so einem Wochenendlehrgang, geht das mal gar nicht. Wie gesagt, praktisch könnte es in Bayern auch besser sein, aber die Theorie hat mir schon viel Wissen über Wasser und Lebewesen vermittelt, das ich sonst sicher nicht wüsste. 

P.S Mia san Mia. Einfach die besten :vik:


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@ firehawk dass kannste Knicken!!! 

Du musst zusätzlich noch die Fischereiabgabe rechnen!!! 

Hier sind die Preise vom lfl für Bayern! 


http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/fischereischein/

Gruß


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi
Hatt heute schon jemand post bekommen kann leider daheim nicht nachschauen....


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> Hi
> Hatt heute schon jemand post bekommen kann leider daheim nicht nachschauen....



Also ich nicht, keine Urkunde drin. Langsam glaub ich erst an nächste Woche.  Oder Samstag wo das Amt zu hat


----------



## carasius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meinen Briefkasten ist noch leer. #c


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Fertiger Schein schon in der Hand :vik:


----------



## carasius

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dann Ich muss in den Briefkasten nochmal schauen. |bigeyes


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

War der erste bei uns im Bürgerbüro. Hat 5 Minuten gedauert.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

also bei mir hat sich doch noch alles zum guten gewendet, postbote hatte verspätung und jetzt wars se drin. wermutstropfen - gemeinde ihre PC`s gehen nicht ROFL


----------



## wurstebude

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir war es heut dabei (Nachname beginnt mit s). Bin dann gleich zur Gemeinde um da zu erfahren das ich nochmal ne Woche warten muss bis mein Schein fertig ist! Ich könnt k?)(;,?en 
Es lebe die deutsche Bürokratie


----------



## Brachsenbaron

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meines ist auch am Start. Jetzt muss nurnoch die Gemeinde schnell arbeiten.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

lol den hätte ich was verzählt  bei mir ist es ja auch lustig wie es oben steht. 
1. pc´s gehen ned
2. hab ich gsagt dann fahr ich schnell heim und druck des formular online raus,von ihrer seite.
3. was für forumal- ist da was online 
4. ok kommen se einfach heut nachmittag nochmal dann sollte alles gehen. wie schnell wollen se den schein denn- doch wohl nicht zum eisangeln bei den temperaturen.
5. ich dann ganz trocken "naja wenn ich nachher komm, nimm ich ihn gleich mit"
6. Sie dann nur: "oh so schnell" ich: "ist doch gleich passiert und sie haben dann morgen a ruh von mir" 
7. Sie dann "da habens auch recht"
8. "gut bis nachher"

Mal schaun was des wird.


----------



## Lui Nairolf

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gratulation allseits!


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Gratulation allseits!


Dankeschön:vik:


----------



## skydisc2002

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Jipiiiiii,mein Zeugniss ist eben grad gekommen.Ab in die Gemeinde...


----------



## jakela

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe recht gehabt,alle sind da außer meine. Oh man


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



skydisc2002 schrieb:


> Jipiiiiii,mein Zeugniss ist eben grad gekommen.Ab in die Gemeinde...



ist eure Gemeinde Mittagspausenlos? bzw hoffentlich Nachmittags geöffnet . GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## JohnnyBlinker

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Daaa ist das Ding!!! Heute zugestellt. Einwandfrei.


----------



## Osterhofera

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins war heute auch dabei |supergri
Gemeinde braucht noch bis morgen Vormittag


----------



## jakela

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Aaaaa das ding ist da. Gemainde ab 15-18uhr arbeitet noch Donnerstag,perfekt. Dann gleich noch Jahreskarte holen bei Verein


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also ich muss die Stadt Augsburg hier doch mal loben. Die Anträge liegen schon vor dem Zimmer. Man kann das also schon mal ausfüllen. Dann rein und in 5 Minuten ist das Ganze fertig. Super. 

Und geöffnet hat die Fischereibehörde heute auch durchgehend von 8 bis 17.30 Uhr!

Und dann kam heute auch noch Angel 2 bei mir an. Nur leider defekt. Unterster Schnurlaufring beim oberen Steckteil Beschichtung abgeplatzt. Somit nicht zu nutzen. Verkäufer schon kontaktiert. Mal sehen was passiert. 

Was kostet das denn wenn man die Beschichtung eines Schnurlaufrings im Laden machen lässt? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Lui Nairolf

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaka schrieb:


> Also ich muss die Stadt Augsburg hier doch mal loben. Die Anträge liegen schon vor dem Zimmer. Man kann das also schon mal ausfüllen. Dann rein und in 5 Minuten ist das Ganze fertig. Super.
> 
> Und geöffnet hat die Fischereibehörde heute auch durchgehend von 8 bis 17.30 Uhr!


 
Dann würde ich empfehlen, dem Oberbürgermeister von Augsburg eine Dankes-E-Mail zu schreiben. Je positiver die Rückmeldungen sind, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Behörden sich weiter als "Dienstleister" verstehen - und das kann uns Anglern bei den Fischereibehörden nur von Nutzen sein. Der Zeitaufwand für so eine E-Mail dürfte bei 5 Minuten liegen ...

#h


----------



## shocki

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi,

hab mein Zeugnis auch heute bekommen. 

Bin auch gleich zur Gemeinde - doch die Dame bat mich am 15. wieder zu kommen, da die Kollegin, die das bearbeitet, bis dahin Urlaub hat.

:m

Das is ja mal richtig geil. 
Naja dann fische ich halt in Österreich, wenns wir Bayern nich auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



shocki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mein Zeugnis auch heute bekommen.
> 
> Bin auch gleich zur Gemeinde - doch die Dame bat mich am 15. wieder zu kommen, da die Kollegin, die das bearbeitet, bis dahin Urlaub hat.
> 
> :m
> 
> Das is ja mal richtig geil.
> Naja dann fische ich halt in Österreich, wenns wir Bayern nich auf die Reihe bekommen.



Das ist wirklich mal geil. Als wenn die nicht wüssten, dass genau jetzt zig Leute kommen weil die Bescheinigungen seit Jahr und Tag Anfang April kommen. Ist ja wie wenn ein Eiscafe im August zwei Wochen geschlossen hat #q|supergri


----------



## jakela

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

291€ bin heute bei gemainde los, brrr. Jetz must bis morgen warten auf meine Jahreskarte. PH alle. Lg


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Naja man darf sich da nicht verarschen lassen. Wenn die ned da ist, muss es und wird es ne Vertretung geben (wahrscheinlich sogar die du gesprochen hast, nur hatte die keinen bock- weil noch nie gemacht oder so) 
Denen da würde ich schon in Schuh helfen und wenn man es weiter oben vortragen muss. 2 Tage bearbeiten wäre das Maximum was ich denen für die 5min Arbeit eingestehen würde. Die wird auch einen vorgesetzten haben,  bodenlose Frechheit ist sowas.


----------



## fenmaus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Und dann kam heute auch noch Angel 2 bei mir an. Nur leider defekt.  Unterster Schnurlaufring beim oberen Steckteil Beschichtung abgeplatzt.  Somit nicht zu nutzen. Verkäufer schon kontaktiert. Mal sehen was  passiert._*
Hättes du eine Ruten in einen Fachgeschäft gekauft,denn da kann man sie anschauen und in die Hand nehmen um zuschauen ob alles passt|krach:.Dann könntes du jetzt auch schon damit fischen.
*_Was kostet das denn wenn man die Beschichtung eines Schnurlaufrings im Laden machen lässt? Weiß das jemand?     
_*Ja kommt darauf an welchen Ring (Sic-Ring)oder oder...,muß alles abgemacht und sauber gemacht werden, dann neu gewickelt und x-mal lackiert werden und die wenigsten können dies nicht machen,die müssen die Rute zur Firma einschicken,dann kommen auch noch die Versandkosten mit drauf:c.Dann gibt es auch einige Händler die keine Reparatur machen,wenn die Rute nicht von ihnen gekauft worden ist.#d
Ich weiß es genau was für sch... arbeit daran ist,wenn es sauber und ortenlich sein soll,dass der Kunde zufrieden ist,da ich schon x-Ruten gerichtet habe|kopfkrat.Danach richtet sich der Preis?;+
Gruß
fenmaus
*__*
*_


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Naja, ich denke es kaufen viele online und da kann sowas halt mal passieren. Ist jetzt nicht so wild, habe noch zwei weitere Ruten daheim. 

Wird halt dann zurückgeschickt bzw. vielleicht wird mir ein Ersatzrutenteil geschickt und gut ist.


----------



## Homer0815

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So schein auch abgeholt und gleich noch ne Tagseskarte für sammstag gekauft dann steht nem kleinen 1-Tages Karpfentrip nichts mehr im weg die interessanten sachen sind ja alle erst ab 15.4 zu befischen also muss der Karpfen her halten.
Gruß


----------



## jogi89

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meiner vooooooooooll :m:m:m

War heute gleich noch auf dem Amt. Dauer 10 min 288€+34€ für den Schein!!

Gleich mitbekommen und Sa geht's ab an den Seeeeeee :m

An alle anderen ein dickes Sorry!!! 

Grüße


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Homer0815 schrieb:


> So schein auch abgeholt und gleich noch ne Tagseskarte für sammstag gekauft dann steht nem kleinen 1-Tages Karpfentrip nichts mehr im weg die interessanten sachen sind ja alle erst ab 15.4 zu befischen also muss der Karpfen her halten.
> Gruß


 
Fahr an den Ammersee, da kannst du die Interessanten Sachen auch jetzt schon befischen da keine Schonzeit...


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wünsche allen Prüflingen, die am Samstag an der letzten bayernweiten schriftlichen Prüfung teilnehmen, viel Glück! #6


----------



## hemaly

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wünsche allen Prüflingen, die am Samstag an der letzten bayernweiten schriftlichen Prüfung teilnehmen, viel Glück! #6


 
Danke!!! Das wünsche ich dir auch! Werden das Ding schon packen #6


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hatte schon letztes Jahr ;-)


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich wünsche auch jedem der mit mir morgen die Prüfung hat viel Glück! Wird schon schiefgehen..


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern Lösung 2014*







Hoffe es haben alle bestanden.


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Und hat schon wer Post bekommen?


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Leider noch keine Post. Soll ja 4 bis 6 Wochen dauern :-(


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ja aber die,die prüfung nicht bestanden haben bekommen ja voher schon Post!
Soviel ich hir Gelesen habe!


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Habe mich ja schon gefragt wann die Threadgeschichte weitergeführt wird, wollte aber nicht der erste sein. 

Ich warte auch noch. Rechne mal mit dem ersten Samstag im April. Wisst ihr schon ob ihr bestanden habt?


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also laut internetlösung ja!!


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe auch bestanden, war einer auch in Erding ?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich war in Regen!


----------



## gaerbsch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wieso habt ihr alle keine Onlineprüfung gemacht? Bekommt ihr das Ergebnis sofort und ne Woche später das Zeugnis.


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei uns gab es die Möglichkeit leider nicht. Meine Vorbereitung lief über den Fischereiverband Unterfranken. Bis auf einen Kurs, der doch etwas entfernt war, sollte man sich bei allen anderen zur schriftlichen Prüfung anmelden. 
Keine Ahnung warum, evtl hätte es von den Terminen nicht gepasst.


----------



## gixxer843

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

laut den lösungen und meiner schriftlichen hab ich 6 fehler... ist nun 2 wochen her, hoffe der bescheid kommt bald. bin grad mein zeug einkaufen uns der eifer steigt.


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja das warten immer!!!!:c:c:c:c
Mein zeug hab ich schon ewig zuhause bin auch schon sehr oft am wasser aber nie die zeit gehabt die prüfung zu machen!!
Aber jetzt hab ich sie gemacht!!


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



gixxer843 schrieb:


> laut den lösungen und meiner schriftlichen hab ich 6 fehler... ist nun 2 wochen her, hoffe der bescheid kommt bald. bin grad mein zeug einkaufen uns der eifer steigt.



Bei mir ist es genau das gleiche! Auch sechs Fehler und es stapelt sich immer mehr Material.. Bis jetzt kamen die Zeugnisse immer so Anfang April. Ich denke die hälfte haben wir geschafft! :thumbup:


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab auch schon eingekauft und nun fehlt die Urkunde und noch mehr Angelzeug 
Das letzte mal war ich vor ca 7 Jahre angeln :-(


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Und hat schon jemand was gehört?


----------



## xray08

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hab noch nix gehört, ist echt eine elende Warterei #d


----------



## Kaka

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dürfte noch ca 1,5 Wochen dauern. Ich hatte diese elende Warterei letztes Jahr auch. Mein Zeugnis kam am 4.4 an. Haltet durch. 

P.S Ich war seit 1. März schon 5 mal am Wasser :q:q:q


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Kaka, ich war 1 mal am Weiher um ihn mir an zu schauen ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich habe mich mal erkundigt per email!
Also sie haben auch gleich zurückgeschrieben
die bescheide sind schon vor einer woche rausgegangen
und die Urkunden sind beim drucken die werden am 27-28ten 
weggeschickt!!:vik:
Also in 4 Tagen dann müssten sie am samstag oder montag da sein!


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Cool, danke für die Info! Das würde echt gut passen, habe nächste Woche Urlaub. :vik:


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hat eigentlich jemand nicht bestanden??;+


----------



## Köderfischli

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Schreibt jemand hier rein wenn er seine Urkunde hat ? :vik:


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Die ersten "Durchfaller" wurden bereits benachrichtigt.


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also wenn Tschwoik`s Info stimmt die er aus Starnberg bekommen hat, dann sollte es morgen bei den ersten losgehen.
Allerdings gab es in der Vergangenheit schon öfters Aussagen aus Starnberg die dann doch nicht gestimmt haben wegen dem Termin, deswegen freue ich mich mal nicht zu früh. Wie gesagt, habe nächste Woche Urlaub und es steht alles bereit! :vik:


----------



## WoifeBGH

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hoffentlich hast du dass Glück nen verein in der Nähe zu haben der jetzt schon gastkarten ausgibt sonst sehe ich schwarz für dein Vorhaben! Ansonsten Petri und vui Spaß

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich denke dass da vor Montag nix kommt
AIch habe damals genau 6 wochen gewartet...
ich finde es immer noch eine frechheit dass des so lange hingezogen wird..
meine frau und mein bruder warten auch vergebens


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Aber wer bis etz noch nix bekommen hat müsste eigg dann nur noch die urkunde bekommen da die durchfall zettel schon ca 2 wochen vorher rausgehen
so wurde es uns damals gesagt


----------



## Skritch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich bin da recht frohen Mutes das es die Woche noch kommen könnte, laut Starnberg waren es dieses Jahr deutlich weniger die die Schriftliche gemacht haben. Sprich weniger zu Korrigieren, aber naja mal abwarten. Auf den einen Tag mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Stimmt aber es ist halt ärgerlich vor allem weil etz dass wetter schön ist und sobald die urkunde da ist regnet es bestimmt nur  so wie bei mir damals

aber es gibt kein schlechtes wetter - nur schlechte kleidung!


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



WoifeBGH schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du dass Glück nen verein in der Nähe zu haben der jetzt schon gastkarten ausgibt sonst sehe ich schwarz für dein Vorhaben!



Warum sollte ein Verein (noch) keine Gastkarten ausgeben? Habe ich da etwas verpasst / nicht bedacht?

Ich hätte auch frühestens nächste Woche mit dem Brief gerechnet. Aber nach Tschwoik`s AUssage aus Starnberg bin ich da schon zuversichtlich.

Die Post sollte heute ja bald bei den ersten durch gewesen sein, evtl. gibts ja was zu berichten. Bei mir kommt sie leider erst um kurz nach 12.


----------



## WoifeBGH

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also bei uns in der gegend bekommst du jetzt selbst als mitglied noch keine tageskarten aber ka wies da bei eich ausschaugt

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Habe gerade schon mal vorsichtshalber bei der Gemeinde nachgefragt..  Die bracuhen 3-4 Tage um den Schein dann
auszustellen!!

Dauert das bei euch auch so lange?


----------



## Köderfischli

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Post war grad da.... aber leider ohne Post aus Starnberg #q


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei uns auch nix dabei auser rechnungen...


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Normal schein ausstellen 5 min... bzw man kann drauf warten je nachdem wieviel halt los ist


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Bei uns kommt die Post erst noch, wird aber dann auch nix dabei sein. Evtl. ja morgen.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie die dazu 3-4 Tage brauchen können.
-------------
Tante Edit meint heute war nichts aus Starnberg in der Post.


----------



## Hecht20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir ist leider auch noch nichts gekommen. War aber trotzdem bei der gemeinde und die machen dass heute noch fertig. Wenn meine urkunde da ist muss ich nur kurz runter mit passbild urkunde und geld und dann kann ich den schein gleich mitnehmen


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



> Habe gerade schon mal vorsichtshalber bei der Gemeinde nachgefragt.. Die bracuhen 3-4 Tage um den Schein dann
> auszustellen!!
> 
> Dauert das bei euch auch so lange?



Ich habe meinen Schein letzte Woche verlängern lassen. Da mein alter voll war, gabs einen neuen Schein.
Inkl. einem kurzen Plausch mit dem Sachbearbeiter hat das ca. 10 Minuten gedauert...

Denkt bitte auch daran dass manche Gemeinden ein Führungszeugnis verlangen.
Bis man das kriegt dauert es auch ne Weile. 

Die Rechtsgrundlage für diesen Schmarrn mit dem Führungszeugnis findet man hier:
Verwaltungsvorschriften zum Vollzug fischereirechtlicher Bestimmungen
(VwVFiR)
In Punkt 11.2.2 ist das ausgeführt.


----------



## Skritch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also bei uns waren heute schon welche unterwegs. Haben die Urkunde also heute bekommen. Das heisst es geht los 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Denkt bitte auch daran dass manche Gemeinden ein Führungszeugnis verlangen.
> Bis man das kriegt dauert es auch ne Weile.



Das habe ich heute schon gefragt, meine Gemeinde möchte zum Glück keins. 

Werde dann wenn ich hin gehe noch mal nett Fragen was daran 3-4 Tage dauern kann. Es handelt sich um eine kleine Gemeinde. Die müssen doch nur den Vordruck ausfüllen, das Bild aufkleben und den ganzen Spaß laminieren, oder?


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dann drück ich euch mal die daumen dass die urkunde heute vill kommt
Und dass die gemeinde auch net so lang braucht


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Post heute.


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bamberg meldet urkunde 1 angekommen


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey Ganni, Glückwunsch! Dann könnte es in Schweinfurt ja auch klappen! :vik:


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch gilt meinen bruder ich hab meinen schon seit 7 jahre


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi leute ich kann auch nur sagen was in der email drin war!


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

*Gesendet:* Mittwoch, 19. März 2014 um 11:38 Uhr
*Von:* Gabriele.Buchner@lfl.bayern.de
*An:* tschwoik86@web.de
*Betreff:* RE: Fischerprüfung     
Sehr geehrter Herr Wenig,

Der Versandtermin der Zeugnisse ist der 28.3.2014 (Versand durch Druckerei). Die Bescheide sind bereits auf dem Postweg.

Mit freundlichem Gruß






_________________
Gabriele Buchner


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob meine heute auch kommt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey Tschwoik. Hat ja niemand behauptet dass deine Aussage nicht stimmt!!!
Ich war froh über deinen Beitrag, hat doch auch alles gestimmt.
Hast du dein Zeugniss schon bekommen?


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dann ist es ja recht!!! 
Nein leider noch nicht!


----------



## Skritch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mein Zeugniss und das meines Kumpels ist heute angekommen.
Und natürlich hat die Gemeinde ja nicht offen. Naja Montag gehts dann los!
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch!:vik:


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wo kommt uhr eigentlich alle her?


----------



## Hecht20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Unsere Urkunden sind heute auch gekommen und da ich jemanden bei der Gemeinde kenne kann ich heute noch fischen gehen  komme aus niederbayern


----------



## Skritch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Versuche auch schon noch jemanden von der Gemeinde zu erreichen  Aber schaut wohl echt schlecht aus bei uns.


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Hecht20 wo genau aus niederbayern komme auch aus niederbayern!


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also auch die urkunde meiner frau ist heute gekommen


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wünsch allen ein dickes Petri und große Fische


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meins kam auch gerade! 
Somit geht die Ära des wartens wohl zu Ende in Bayern.
Ab jetzt gibts ja nur noch online Prüfungen.

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an alle!


----------



## Hecht20

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Komme aus painten bei kelheim und du?


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gruß vom Wasser macht euch nix draus dass erst am montag die gemeinde offen hat beißt eh nix


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Danke, ganni..
Die Gemeinde braucht dann ab Montag ja auch nur 3-4 Tage. :r

Es ist mir echt ein Rätsel was da so lange dauern kann. Wollen die erst mal anfüttern für mich oder was?


----------



## ganni

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Würd ich ma nachfragen: Ddann solln sie bei mir auch weng rein schmeißen
Wie gesagt bei uns dauert des max 10-15 min


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich komme aus Regen!


----------



## Köderfischli

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Neues von der Front :q !

Urkunde kam heute morgen an.

Wunschlos glücklich :vik:


----------



## gixxer843

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

heut kam sie, gemeinde hatte natürlich nicht offen.


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Kann man auch die Freundin zur Gemeinde schicken ?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaXe7

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei mir in der Gemeinde (Hessen) ist es so, dass man einer anderen Person eine Vollmacht mitgeben muss, mit Perso Kopie. Zumindest wenn es um wichtige Dokumente geht ^^.


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meine ist auch da!
Aber komisch ist das Ausstellungsdatum!
Bei mir ist es der 18.3 und nach 11 tagen ist es erst bei mir!


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das gleiche Datum steht bei mir auch drauf. Das wird ja nicht per Hand unterschrieben. Ich denke mal an dem Tag wurde die Datei erstellt. Bis es dann in die Druckerei geht, gedruckt und versendet wird gehen noch ein paar Tage ins Land.


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Könnte sein!


----------



## Tschwoik

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hab heute mein schein geholt!!!!:vik::vik::vik::vik: Es hat genau 12min gedauert!!!


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich komme gerade auch von miener Gemeinde.

Kann ihn am Donnerstag abholen, die Geräte sind noch auf die Wahl eingestellt.... :r Da fehlen mir echt die Worte!

Muss ich den eig zwingend bei meiner Gemeinde beantragen oder kann ich das auch beim Landratsamt machen? Dort gibt es eine Stelle für Fischerei(-scheine).


----------



## Bennolein

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Vor der Arbeit direkt um 8 Uhr bin ich zum Amt und wollte mir schnell meinen 5-Jahres-Schein ausstellen lassen. 

Meine Hoffnungen wurden dann zerstört als die Dame meinte das ihre Kollegin krank sei und das deshalb bis Freitag dauert. Trotzdem musste ich schon ein paar Formulare ausfüllen und hab bezüglich einiger Punkte auf den Formularen dabei genauer nachgebohrt. Plötzlich stand die Dame auf, ging ins Nebenzimmer (das, wo von außen stand dass das Büro unbesetzt ist - die Kranke die erwähnt wurde) und fragte eine andere Frau (wohl möglich die eigentlich "kranke") eben meine Fragen. Mit den Antworten kam sie dann wieder... Aha?#q Da ich ja nicht wirklich 100% sicher war ob es die vermeindlich Erkrankte war hab ich da auch nicht weiter nachgefragt.

Als ich ihr sagte das ich mir die ganze Woche extra Urlaub genommen habe (was nicht wahr ist#d) meinte sie plump. "Da haben sie pech gehabt!".

Obwohl ich die 75€, Foto & Zeugnis dabei hatte.

Wie soll man so keine schlechte Meinung von diesen Damen/Herren bekommen, wenn man so hört wie lange es bei anderen Gemeinden/Städten dauert?

Beste Grüße aus *Neuburg*


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Da hab ichs mit Donnerstag Vormittag ja noch gut erwischt!

Finde es auch nen Witz dass manchen Gemeinden das sofort auf die Reihe bekommen, andere brauchen Tage oder Wochen dafür.

Ich wollte die 75€ auch gleich bezahlen, das wäre dem Mann aber wohl zu viel Arbeit gewesen und nach kurzem überlegen meinte er ich solls beim Abholen bezahlen.

Diese Woche habe ich tatsächlich Urlaub, deshalb ärgere ich mich da auch so darüber.

Naja, kann man nicht ändern.


----------



## Trollwut

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Erstmal Glückwunsch allen Bestandenen, und Beileid für die, bei denen es so lang dauert 

Ich hab mich damals gleich lebenslänglich verknacken lassen, da war alle innerhalb von 10 Minuten erledigt #h


----------



## Alexander2781

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch an alle zur bestandenen Fischerprüfung.


----------



## Münchner-Spezl

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glückwunsch auch von mir. 

Das was die Gemeinden da abziehen, von wegen “ist noch auf Wahl eingestellt“ u.s.w.ist einfach nur kacken dreist.

Mir ging es letztes Jahr nicht anders. 1. Tag gingen die pc nicht 2. Tag keine Zeit 3. Tag dann kurz vor Schließung, immer noch nicht geschafft gehabt. Wollte mich die Dame wieder vertrösten, dass sie es vor Dienst Ende nicht schafft und ich morgen wieder kommen soll. Ich darauf nur geantwortet habe, dass ich dann schon mal auf den Stuhl sitzen bleibe(in ihrem Büro), und morgen früh der 1.Bin der ihr auf den sack geht und ob sie das möchte.  Nein will sie nicht und die würde mich entfernen lassen, falls ich nicht gehe. (Original Ton). Ich weigerte mich, nach 10 min Gespräch mit ihrer Kollegin, dachte ich schon an das räum Kommando. Doch Nein weit gefehlt, die gab mir meinen schein aus einem Ordner raus- nur noch nicht laminiert. Und sagte rotz frech, “jetzt aber raus hier“.

Und der knaller zum Schluss. Ausstellungsdatum war der 1. Tag wo die PCs angeblich nicht gingen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burggraf

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo
Da lob ich jetzt einfachmal das Bundesland Hessen.
Da gehste zur Prüfung, wenn du bestanden hast bekommste gleich dein Zeugnis,kannst am nächsten Tag auf die Gemeinde Fischereischein holen,dauert maximal eine halbe Stunde,und kannst Nachmitags schon am Wasser sitzen.
Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon einige Tage was da bei euch abläuft ist doch nicht normal.

Viele Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## petriswolle

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Tja, so läuft es halt. Wobei es natürlich auch einige Gemeinden gibt, bei denen alles problemlos abläuft. Ich ziehe solche Problemfälle aber irgendwie magisch an.

Naja, bleibt mir nur meine Sachen vorzubereiten und zu warten.

War heute noch etwas einkaufen und habe jetzt wirklich alles zusammen um am Donnerstag loszulegen. Hoffentlich dann auch mit Fisch.


----------



## gixxer843

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

ich hab meinen am montag abgwholt, hat mit verlängerung des persos ca. 15 min gedauert.


----------



## Vapor

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meine Freundin wollte ihren heute beantragen und die nette Dame was das Macht kommt erst morgen angeblich wieder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cws001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

gibt es in Bayern auch Crashkurse?

Habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Manuel1979

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Was meinst du mit Crashkursen?
In Bayern musst du eh zum Vorbereitungskurs gehen.

Gesendet von meinem XT890


----------



## cws001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo Manuel,

Crashkurs als Vorbereitungskurs (Wochenkurs)

Gruss Chris


----------



## Brot

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi,
Ja gibt es, 1 Woche gummi geben und eine Woche später die Prüfung ablegen 
Such mal nach Bayrischer Fischereiverband


----------



## Fischer am Inn

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo

vielleicht hilft das:
https://www.fischerpruefung-online-...l;jsessionid=BD280B5A873CD9A9E03004F1E1D02F36

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## cws001

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Besten Dank


----------



## Micha383

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi Jungs und Mädels.

hab da jemand der gerne den Schein machen möchte, nur gibts da ein paar Fragen.

Gibts denn überhaupt Kurse in der nächsten nähe zu Wilburgstetten (91634).

Auf der komischen seite die oben gelinkt wurde bringt mir ergebnisse aber immer die selben, egal was ich da so eintippe.

Vll. gibts ja hier jemanden der sich genauers auskennt mit den Kursen bzw. wo man sich melden muss / sollte um den Kurs und schein zu machen.

Ich hab mein schein in Ba-Wü gemacht von dahe stehe ich hier für Bayern noch relativ aufm schlauch.


----------



## lumoss

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zwei Fragen an die Bayern hier: Was hat euer Kurs inkl. Lehrmaterial gekostet und hat schon jemand gehört, daß die Anzahl der Vorbereitungsstunden zum Ende des Jahres 2014 verändert werden? Ich suche aktuell einen Vorbereitungskurs und habe Preise von 150,- bis 340,- Euro ohne Material angeboten bekommen.

Gruß,

Lumoss


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi lumoss,
bei der letzten Ausbilder-Schulung bzgl. der Onlineprüfung habe ich mit anderen Ausbildern auch über die Preise gesprochen. Die von Vereinen angebotenen Kurse bewegten sich preislich im Bereich von 70€ - 200€. 

Hier in Ostbayern liegen die Preise für den Kurs ohne Material so bei 120€-140€.

Dass die Anzahl der Vorbereitungsstunden verändert werden soll habe ich noch nicht gehört, kann aber schon möglich sein.


----------



## Lazarus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei uns hier kostet der Kurs 150€ + 60€ fü das Unterrichtsmaterial. Ein Fisch, der vom Teilnehmer geschlachtet wird, sowie der offizielle Fagenkatalog, ist inklusive.

Es wird in der nächsten Zeit keine Erhöhung der Pflichtstundenzahl (30) geben, allerdings wird überlegt, die Gewichtung der Fachgebiete etwas zu verändern. Der praktische Teil, also Umgang mit Fisch und Angelgerät, soll aufgewertet werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe zwei Fragen an die Bayern hier: Was hat euer Kurs inkl. Lehrmaterial gekostet und hat schon jemand gehört, daß die Anzahl der Vorbereitungsstunden zum Ende des Jahres 2014 verändert werden? Ich suche aktuell einen Vorbereitungskurs und habe Preise von 150,- bis 340,- Euro ohne Material angeboten bekommen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Lumoss


 
Erlangen 2011: 110 €
Lehrmaterial (im Kurs empfohlen): 30 €

Wer bietet einen Kurs für 340 € an? Bzw.: Wer bucht sowas? |bigeyes


----------



## lumoss

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Glaub mir, es gibt Leute die das bezahlen wenn sie keine Ahnung haben :-(

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## StefanG84

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wir haben eh den strengsten und schwersten prüfungslehrgang :m


----------



## Krippus

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Mein Kurs hat 170 € gekostet inkl. Lernmaterial 
 2014 Rain am Lech


----------



## KuAlex

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus

Also ich zahle jetzt für denn Wochenend-Kurs(3Wochenende) 160€ plus Lehrmateriel von Heintges 70€ (insge.230€) Prüfungsgebühr kommt meines Wissens nochmal 30€!

Bei der FZO FischereizentrumOberfranken,
sind mir mehrmals empfohlen worden!


----------



## Ael

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich mache zur Zeit einen Intensivkurs in Schweinfurt ( 2x 2 Tage am Wochenende) und zahle inkl. Lehrmaterial von Heintges 160,-€.

http://www.fishermans-school.de

Dann werden nochmal 30€ für die Prüfung fällig.


----------



## Oidaaa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Huhu,

 ich mache endlich auch meinen Schein.|supergri

 werde ihn zu 99% beim Fischereiverein Nürnberg. e.V machen
 Für die Prüfung in 2016 wird folgender Lehrgang angeboten:



*Kompaktkurs*; jeweils Samstags, vom 16.01.2016 - 27.02.2016, 
von 9-16 Uhr; (max. 80 Teilnehmer)
 *Kosten:*



Vorbereitungskurs (Volljährige) 150,-- EURO 
Vorbereitungskurs (Jugendliche) 75,-- EURO
 

 Find ich Top. Vllt ist ja auch jemand aus dem Forum dabei der die Prüfung bzw den kurs im selben Zeiutraum auch in Nbg macht =)

 LG


----------



## Oidaaa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Welcher Kurs in Nürnberg würde sich eher Lohnen ?

http://www.anglerboard.de/fprApp/Ku...ssprache=&ortGeo=Nürnberg&kursart=&cid=426946
 09.01.2016 27.02.2016 Nordbay. Sportangler-Vereinigung Nürnberg / Nordbay. Sportangler-Vereinigung e. V. Nürnberg 
  150 € + 70 € Lehrmittel und 30 € Prüfungsgebühr

http://www.anglerboard.de/fprApp/Ku...ssprache=&ortGeo=Nürnberg&kursart=&cid=426946
 16.01.2016 27.02.2016 Sportpark Ziegelstein Nürnberg / Fischereiverein Nürnberg e.V. 
 Vorbereitungskurs (Volljährige) 150,-- EURO


----------



## Oidaaa

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

So, hab mich gerade angemeldet.

 Mache den Kurs bei der Nordbayer. Sportangler-Vereinigung angemeldet. 
 Wer is noch mit von der Partie?


----------



## postmaster

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Freitag meine Fischerprüfung erfolgreich beim 1. mal in einem DEKRA Prüfungslokal abgelegt und gleich bestanden. Nach wie vielen Tagen habt ihr das Prüfungszeugnis erhalten? Laut Landesfischereiverband Bayern dauert das 2 Wochen. Ist das wirklich realistisch? Ist ärgerlich, weil man ja theoretisch dürfte, aber nicht kann :-(

VG postmaster


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.



> Ist das wirklich realistisch?


Ja, das ist realistisch. 1-2 Wochen dauerte es bei den Leuten die ich ausgebildet habe immer.  

Früher dauerte das noch wesentlich länger, da die Prüfungen ja auf Papier abgelegt und zentral ausgewertet wurden - da musste man teilweise bis zu 6 Wochen zittern - denn man wusste ja nicht ob man die Prüfung bestanden hat. 

Also, lächle und sei froh, es hätte schlimmer kommen können


----------



## postmaster

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hi Franz,

coole Sache, vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Dann heißt es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken 

VG postmaster

edit: Danke für die Beglückwünschung


----------



## postmaster

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Update: heute kam mein Prüfungszeugnis :k:k:k:k :vik:

Hat also unterm Strich nur drei Tage gedauert.

Morgen ab auf unsere Gemeinde und endlich den Schein holen


----------



## capri2

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Gratuliere!!!:vik:


----------



## flotteuli

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Servus Zusammen,

hier gibt es Informationen rund um die Anmeldung, Ablauf und wichtige Infos zur neuen Online Fischerprüfung in Bayern: http://www.fischerschein.de/fischerpruefung-online-bayern/

Auch die Kosten eines Angelscheins sind hier wunderbar aufgelistet. 

VG Ulli


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,

ganz hilfreich, was Lehrgang- und Prüfungsgebühren etc. betrifft, aber eine Angelausrüstung für 49 Euro, das reicht ja nicht mal fürs Kleinmaterial. #d

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Bei den Preisen bin ich echt froh, Schleswig-Holsteiner zu sein... Na, ok, das bin ich auch aus anderen Gründen


----------



## Salmonidenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Moench schrieb:


> Hab grad noch woanders "gestöbert" und bin auf dieses gestoßen:
> ->Ausbildungsplan
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe braucht man im Theoretischen Bereich minimum 26 Std. und im Praktischen minimum 4 Std.!...Aber warum steht dann oben drüber
> 
> Hab auch gleich noch nach den Vorbereitungskursen geschaut, am nächsten würde bei mir "Memmingen" liegen, dort ist das Datum *01.12.2007 - 21.02.2008 *angegeben, wie erfahre ich den genau wann welcher Kurs ist? Anrufen wahrscheinlich oder ^^
> 
> Für mich wären 200 Euro schon teuer..


Naja, einfach mal ne e-mail senden 
ein bisschen geld sollte man meiner Meinung nach schon mitbringen...denke an die Anreise, Prüfungsgebühren, Ausstellungsgebühren, Fischereiabgabe etc. bei mir (Bayern) hats ca. 500 € gekostet (ohne Ausrüstung, Fischereiabgabe erstmal nur für fünf Jahre(75€))
is halt ne teure angelegenheit vor allem aber sehr zeitintensiv


----------



## Salmonidenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen bin ich echt froh, Schleswig-Holsteiner zu sein... Na, ok, das bin ich auch aus anderen Gründen


Glückspilz (preistechnisch)|supergri


----------



## oberfranke

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nach 10 Jahren sollte er es eigentlich schon geschafft oder aufgegeben haben.


----------



## Salmonidenangler

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*


naja den thread kann man ja mal aufrischen...


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo, ich benötige Hilfe.  Hat noch Jemand einen bayerischen Fragenkatalog von ca. 2000?  Ich würde den gerne kaufen. Wir benötigen den eventuell im Prozess gegen das Copyright in Baden-Württemberg.Verhandlung im Juni 2018 beim Verwaltungsgericht Stuttgart. Wir gehen davon aus dass die Fragen weitgehend von Bayern abgeschrieben wurden.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ihr habt einen Copyright-Prozess wegen des bayerischen Fragenkataloges 2000 und habt diesen nicht zur Verfügung?  Na ja, in vielen Medien wird ja der Mut zur Lücke propagiert...


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wir haben einen grundsätlichen Copyrightprozess gegen den Fragenkatalog des LFVBW. Die Rechtslage ist so, dass wir mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit  gewinnen werden.
Der alte Fragenkatalog aus Bayern wäre eventuell nur noch ein weiterer Punkt um zu belegen, dass kein Copyright existiert weil die  Fragen eventuell ursprünglich aus dem bayerischen Fragenkatalog abgeschrieben wurden.


----------



## Ossipeter

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

schau mal da:
http://www.fischerpruefung-bayern.de/Download/fragen_fischerpruefung_2000.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir haben einen grundsätlichen Copyrightprozess gegen den Fragenkatalog des LFVBW. Die Rechtslage ist so, dass wir mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit  gewinnen werden.
> Der alte Fragenkatalog aus Bayern wäre eventuell nur noch ein weiterer Punkt um zu belegen, dass kein Copyright existiert weil die  Fragen eventuell ursprünglich aus dem bayerischen Fragenkatalog abgeschrieben wurden.




Wer ist wir?


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer ist wir?



Er hatte vor einiger Zeit dazu schon mal was geschrieben:



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. In Baden-Württemberg geht der Streit weiter. Der Verband behauptet, er hat ein Copyright für diese Fragen. Wir sind dabei, dies gerichtlich zu klären.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Aha ... und wenn der Verband in BW diese von BY abgeschrieben hat, bekommt ein dritter dennoch nicht das Recht, diese zu verwenden ...

also um was geht es wirklich?


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aha ... und wenn der Verband in BW diese von BY abgeschrieben hat, bekommt ein dritter dennoch nicht das Recht, diese zu verwenden ...
> 
> also um was geht es wirklich?



So wie ich willmalwassagen in der Diskussion damals verstanden habe, klagt sein Verein dagegen, dass der Verband behauptet, das Copyright für den Fragenkatalog zu haben, obwohl diese Voraussetzung zum Ablegen der Prüfung und somit zum Angeln in Baden-Würtemberg sind. Aber er wird sich dazu hier sicher selbst äußern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



bastido schrieb:


> Mich macht das schon wieder sprachlos, Copyright an Fischereiprüfungsfragen scheint ein drängendes Problem für die Mitglieder.



Das ist sehr wohl ein wichtiges Thema, weil u.a. davon abhängt, wer das Geld für Vorbereitungslehrgänge und Prüfungen kassiert. Bisher ist das in einigen Bundesländern eine Gelddruckmaschine für die Verbände.


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Im Fragenkatalg des LFVBW steht im Impressum, dass der komplette FK mit allen seinen Teilen einem Copyright unterliegt.
Auf Anfrage unseres Anwaltes wurde dies vom LFVBW bekräftigt.

Da es sich bei der Fischerprüfung um eine staatliche Pürfung handelt müssen die Fragen den Bürgern kostenlos zur Verfügung stehen. Deshalb kann der Verband kein Copyright haben.
Wir haben zudem  jede Menge Fragen in dem Katalog gefunden, die wortgleich  sind wie in dem bayerischen FK der inzwischen kostenfrei zum Download  zur erfügung steht. Auch da ergibt sich ein Rechtskonflikt.

Wir wollen erreichen, das die Fragen für alle frei zugänglich werden und wer möchte, kann die dann immer noch als Lernhilfe in Broschürenform kaufen.
Der LFVBW  Verkauft pro Jahr geschätzt 3000 - 4000 Fragenkataloge zu 15,90€. Ca. 50 000€ - 60 000€ Umsatz bei Kosten deutlich unter 10 000€. 
Wir arbeiten hart daran den LFVBW von seinen Haupteinnahmequellen abzuschneiden. So wird auch in BW  in ca. 2 Jahren der Verband sein Kursmonopl verlieren und ca.  350 000€ Einnahmen verlieren. Das Prüfungsmonopol fällt dann auch weil es die Onlineprüfung geben wird. Da fallen dann nochmals ca. 120 000€ Einnahmen weg.
Wenn die Vereine dann ohne den Verband Kurse durchführen können werden vermutlich auch noch jede Menge Vereine austreten.
In 2020 wird dann die Einnahmeseite des LFVBW um ca. 50% reduziert sein. Dann geht es gründlich an die Substanz.

Wer nicht hören will muss halt fühlen.


----------



## Angorafrosch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Wird gewaltig Zeit das sich hier Deutschlandweit etwas tut. Zum einen ist das Stück laminierte Pappe definitiv zu teuer, zumal ja diejenigen die die Arbeit haben/machen - Fische besetzen und auf deren Bestand achten etc. sich das mit den Gewässerkarten und Migliedsbeiträgen finanzieren müssen soweit ich weiß. Und ich denke das Besatzmaßnahmen von staatlicher Seite nicht mal einen Teil der Einnahmen aus der Fischereiprüfung kosten. 
Außerdem finde ich es mehr als fragwürdig warum ich z.B. in MekPom eine Monatslizenz für rund 35€ bekomme und zwar ohne Fischereischein. Auch in Thüringen gibts wohl mittlerweile Touri-Scheine. Und in Bayern brauche ich Kurs (mind.200EU) Prüfung (online 50EU) Erlaubnis auf Lebenszeit für mich (43Jahre) 160EU. Also schon mal mindestens 200 EU für die Staatskasse, dafür das ich das darf was ich schon kann und wo anders auch darf, nur billiger.
Es gehört m.M.n. eine verbindliche Deutschlandweite Regelung her. Nicht nur was die Prüfung angeht sondern auch was Touristen/Urlaubslizenzen betrifft, denn rund 400EU für fast nüscht ist eindeutig zu teuer.


----------



## Forelle74

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich es mehr als fragwürdig warum ich z.B. in MekPom eine Monatslizenz für rund 35€ bekomme und zwar ohne Fischereischein. Auch in Thüringen gibts wohl mittlerweile Touri-Scheine. Und in Bayern brauche ich Kurs (mind.200EU) Prüfung (online 50EU) Erlaubnis auf Lebenszeit für mich (43Jahre) 160EU. Also schon mal mindestens 200 EU für die Staatskasse, dafür das ich das darf was ich schon kann und wo anders auch darf, nur billiger.
> Es gehört m.M.n. eine verbindliche Deutschlandweite Regelung her. Nicht nur was die Prüfung angeht sondern auch was Touristen/Urlaubslizenzen betrifft, denn rund 400EU für fast nüscht ist eindeutig zu teuer.



Hallo
In Bayern gibts auch Lizenzen für  Urlauber aus dem Ausland  ohne den Fischereischein vorher machen zu müssen.

Meines wissen kostet dieser Touristen Schein auch so um die 30 Euro ca.
Und wenn du nen Schein aus Deutschland hast kannst du ja sowieso in Bayern damit Fischen.


https://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfischerei

Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zusser

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

In Bayern gibt es keine 'Erlaubnis' auf Lebenszeit, sondern einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Die 160€ fließen keineswegs in die Staatskasse, es handelt sich dabei um die Fischereiabgabe, die nicht der Frei(?)staat Bayern kassiert, sondern vom Fischereiverband Bayern verwaltet und zweckgebunden für Belange der Fischerei eingesetzt wird. So ungern man Geld ausgibt, die Fischereiabgabe nutzt immerhin mittelbar den Anglern.
Einen Posten hast du in deiner Aufrechnung übrigens vergessen, zur Fischereiabgabe (bei dir 160€) kommen noch 35€ dazu, wenn du deinen Fischereischein beantragst. Die sind für den Fischereischein (Pappe, nicht lamminiert) und das Ausstellen derselben und werden von der Gemeinde kassiert, die den Schein letztlich aussstellt. Bezahlst du die Fischereiabgabe erstmal auf 5 Jahre (=40€) zahlst du die 35€ trotzdem noch zusätzlich. Wenn du dann nach 5 Jahren verlängerst, kostet das 'nur' noch 5€ für den Stempel statt der 35€.
Das alles sehe ich aber eher als Kleingeld, die Erlaubnisscheine (Jahreskarte, Tageskarten) kosten auf ein paar Jahre gesehen viel mehr als die Kosten für den Fischereischein. So ist das halt, wenn man in einem dicht bevölkerten Bundesland lebt, das soll andererseits ja auch so seine Vorteile haben.


----------



## oberfranke

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Meine Meinung dazu- 
 Fischereischein - viel zu billig (außer in Bayern), viel zu einfach.


----------



## Angorafrosch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

@ Forelle 74: Hi Michi,  ich meinte aber nicht Lizenzen für Ausländer sondern für Deutsche "Urlaubsangler".


----------



## Forelle74

Angorafrosch schrieb:


> @ Forelle 74: Hi Michi,  ich meinte aber nicht Lizenzen für Ausländer sondern für Deutsche "Urlaubsangler".





Ach so.
Die gibts nicht.
Hast du keinen Schein?
Bin’s nicht gewohnt,weil du hier in Bayern für jedes Gewässer wo du Angeln willst nen Schein brauchst.
Egal ob Puff , eigenes Gewässer oder sonstwas.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angorafrosch

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Die gibts nicht.
> Hast du keinen Schein?
> Bin’s nicht gewohnt,weil du hier in Bayern für jedes Gewässer wo du Angeln willst nen Schein brauchst.
> Egal ob Puff , eigenes Gewässer oder sonstwas.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk






Nein, noch habe ich keinen Schein. Deshalb erwähnte ich ja in meinem ersten Kommentar auch MekPom und Thüringen, wo es die Urlauberlizenzen auch für Deutsche gibt. 

Aber ich habe mich jetzt entschieden den Schein zu machen. Mit Angelzeug für mehr als 1000 EUR im Wohnmobil ist es dann einfacher auf nem Wochenendtrip in Deutschland mal den Haken zu baden


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hey, ich bin der neue.

Ich habe mal eine Frage... Ich war gestern das erste mal mit meinem Schwiegervater Angeln, es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Nun liebäugle ich damit den Fischereischein zu machen. Das einzige was mich abschreckt ist der Fisch. Ja man gewöhnt sich sicher daran, aber ich finde es noch total eklig diese anzufassen, vom töten und ausnehmen ganz zu schweigen "das hab ich jetzt nur über Youtube gesehen" hat gereicht   Wird in diesen Kursen auch auf so etwas eingegangen, oder wird das gleich von einem verlangt? Währen Handschuhe erlaubt? 
Ich danke euch jetzt schon für eure Antworten. 


Gruß Alex


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Das kann ich gut verstehen, Du würdest gerne angeln, also entspannt in der Natur sitzen, Deinen Schwimmer beobachten und alles in Ruhe und vielleicht mit einer Halben Bier in der Hand angehen... Aaaaaaaaber die Fische, diese glitschigen, schleimigen, schuppigen und vielleicht auch noch bezahnten Ekelmonster! Das ganze Idyll ist futsch, wenn da so ein Vieh an der Angel hängt und eklig vor sich hinzappelt.


Sei getrost, dafür gibt es eine ganz schlichte Lösung: An allen Angeln entfernst Du einfach die Haken. Kein Haken, kein Fisch! Das muß ja von außen niemand sehen, Du tust halt so, als würdest Du einen Wurm auf einen Haken spießen. In Wirklichkeit bindest Du ihn an die Schnur. Auf diese Weise bist Du vor der Gefahr gefeit einen Fisch anfassen oder ihn gar  töten zu müssen. Und das Schönste ist: Wenn Du keine Haken an Deiner Angel hast, dann brauchst Du auch keinen Angelschein! 

PS: Ich kenne viele Angler, die kommen manchmal wochen- oder monatelang nicht in die Verlegenheit, einen Fisch anfassen zu müssen. Ich hätte das bisher als Erfolglosigkeit eingestuft, aber mir wurde durch Deinen brillianten Post deutlich: Die wollen gar keine Fische fangen, weil sie sie nicht in die Hand nehmen möchten. Diese besondere Spezies unter uns Petrijüngern tut nur so, als würden sie angeln!


Aber im Ernst, wenn Du keine Fische anfassen willst, dann geh Schachspielen, Tauchen oder Synchronhäkeln. Da wird Dir auch ein Kurs nicht viel helfen. 



Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nett und kreativ umschrieben...


Ich habe gestern auch 2 vom Haken geholt, aber es kostet mich halt noch massiv Überwindung. Zum einen bin ich es nicht gewohnt, und dann möchte ich dem Fisch natürlich auch nicht irgendwie falsch anpacken und ihn dadurch unnötig verletzten. 

Das ich jetzt hier so aufgezogen werde, kann ich natürlich sehr gut verstehen ;-) 

Viele von euch machen das sicher schon seit ihrer Kindheit, und es ist das normalste der Welt, aber da gehöre ich leider nicht dazu. 

Ich möchte es ja lernen, deshalb die Idee ob da Handschuhe erlaubt sind, dann könnte ich das "glitschige/schleimige/schuppige" erstmal ausblenden, und mich auf den richtigen Griff und das entfernen des Hakens konzentrieren. Den Rest sollte man ja im Kurs lernen. 

Oder macht es eher Sinn das ich noch ein paar mal mit meinem Schwiegervater mitgehe um eine gewisse Routine zu bekommen? 

Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin willig, sonst wäre ich nicht hier. Nur war das vielleicht gestern alles ein wenig zu viel Input für einen Nachmittag.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Also Alex, das liest sich jetzt schon ein wenig anders. Ich würde Dir empfehlen, auf die Handschuhe zu verzichten. Weil welche könntest Du nehmen? Handschuhe aus Latex sind ungeeignet, damit wird der Fisch noch glitschiger. Alle anderen Materialen verletzen die Fische mehr als Deine nasse Hand. Und Du spürst in dicken Handschuhrn nix. Vielleicht übst Du das Anfassen ja erst mal mit toten Fischen, um Deinen inneren Widerstand zu überwinden. Zumindest brauchst Du da keine Sorge haben, dem Fisch zu schaden und er zappelt nicht so rum. Dann dehne Deine Berührungsversuche auf lebende kleine Fische aus. Du könntest - wenn möglich - auch die Widerhaken Deiner Haken andrücken, dann geht das Abhaken untermaßiger Fische deutlich schneller. Dein Problem verschwindet wohl nur dadurch, dass Du Dir viele Gelegenheiten suchst, Fische zu berühren. 

Viel Erfolg!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hatte mir jetzt die Fox Rage Power Grip Gloves rausgesucht. 

Die Frage ist nur, wie komme ich legal zu solchen Gelegenheiten? Mein Schwiegervater ist jetzt wieder für einen Monat im Urlaub, da fällt das leider flach. Und zu wildfremden Anglern gehen und fragen ob ich ihre Fische betatschen darf, könnte ja auch falsch interpretiert werden  

Habe mich heute mal mit dem Kursleiter unterhalten, und er findet es auch schade das der Praktische Teil so kurz kommt. Die Theorie ist ja eine Sache, aber ich komme mir irgendwie vor, als würde ich einen Führerschein machen ohne hinter dem Steuer gesessen zu haben. 

Auf der anderen Seite haben es alle nach diesem Schema gelernt, also was soll schon schief gehen... Im November beginnt der Kurs...


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo EStarOne,


als ich, als Kind das (Schwarz)angeln anfing, grauste mir vor Würmern.
Aber ohne Wurm, kein Fisch (war zumindest die Meinung in der Kinder-Schwarzangler-Zunft). Da gabs nur Eines; Augen zu und durch.
Glaube mir, das klappt auch bei den Fischen.
Binnen einiger Tage hatte ich meine Scheu vor den Würmern abgelegt.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Peter_Piper

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



dreampike schrieb:


> Das kann ich gut verstehen, Du würdest gerne angeln, also entspannt in der Natur sitzen, Deinen Schwimmer beobachten und alles in Ruhe und vielleicht mit einer Halben Bier in der Hand angehen... Aaaaaaaaber die Fische, diese glitschigen, schleimigen, schuppigen und vielleicht auch noch bezahnten Ekelmonster! Das ganze Idyll ist futsch, wenn da so ein Vieh an der Angel hängt und eklig vor sich hinzappelt.
> 
> 
> Sei getrost, dafür gibt es eine ganz schlichte Lösung: An allen Angeln entfernst Du einfach die Haken. Kein Haken, kein Fisch! Das muß ja von außen niemand sehen, Du tust halt so, als würdest Du einen Wurm auf einen Haken spießen. In Wirklichkeit bindest Du ihn an die Schnur. Auf diese Weise bist Du vor der Gefahr gefeit einen Fisch anfassen oder ihn gar  töten zu müssen. Und das Schönste ist: Wenn Du keine Haken an Deiner Angel hast, dann brauchst Du auch keinen Angelschein!
> 
> PS: Ich kenne viele Angler, die kommen manchmal wochen- oder monatelang nicht in die Verlegenheit, einen Fisch anfassen zu müssen. Ich hätte das bisher als Erfolglosigkeit eingestuft, aber mir wurde durch Deinen brillianten Post deutlich: Die wollen gar keine Fische fangen, weil sie sie nicht in die Hand nehmen möchten. Diese besondere Spezies unter uns Petrijüngern tut nur so, als würden sie angeln!
> 
> 
> Aber im Ernst, wenn Du keine Fische anfassen willst, dann geh Schachspielen, Tauchen oder Synchronhäkeln. Da wird Dir auch ein Kurs nicht viel helfen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning


You made my day! 


vielleicht sollte EStarOne es zunächst einmal hiermit versuchen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cB172xyieA


werde den Verdacht nicht los, klingt aber irgendwie nach Troll|kopfkrat


----------



## oberfranke

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Nen Troll 
 kann ich hier auch nicht so ganz ausschliessen. 
 Antworte trotzdem mal. 
 Ja, Fische sind glitschig, schleimig, schuppig. 
 Ja, einige, haben Stacheln, Zähne usw. 
 Ja, man sollte sie vor dem zubereiten, töten, und ausnehmen.
 Ja, man fängt Fische mit Haken und Ködern wie Würmer, Köderfisch usw. (Kunstköder mal ausgenommen).

 Was dir fehlt ist die richtige Ansichtsweise und Wissen warum haben Fische, Schleim, Schuppen, Stacheln usw. 
 Warum nimmt man welchen Köder.
 Warum man einen Fisch vor dem zubereiten ausnimmt wirst du wohl wissen bzw ahnen, das Wissen was man daraus erlangen kann ist dir  
 fremd. Was hat der Fisch gefressen, hat er überhaupt gefressen usw.  
 Die Einstellung zum töten und zubereiten überdenke mal. Nen Fisch zu töten und auszunehmen ist der erste Schritt ihn zu einer kulinarischen Köstlichkeit zu veredlen.

 Fisch nur weil er schleimig, glitschig und schuppig ist mit Handschuhen anzufassen ist abwertend und kreaturverachtend. 
 Sorry, dann solltest du dir wirklich ein anderes Hobby suchen und zwar eins ohne Lebewesen wie z.b. Schach und Hallenhalma.


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich glaube es reicht jetzt. Ich habe einfach etwas von meinem ersten Erlebnis erzählt, und ich glaube da ist nichts verwerfliches daran, dass man beim ersten mal ein wenig ungeübt ist, und auch das Lebewesen Fisch nicht ganz so angenehm empfindet. Ich hatte jetzt 33 Jahre keinen Fisch in der Hand, wie schon oben geschrieben, ihr macht das eventuell schon seit eurer Kindheit, klar dass ihr dann die anfängliche Abneigung nicht nachvollziehen könnt. Was aber nicht heißt das es mir keinen Spaß gemacht hat "also zumindest das Angeln, bis der Fisch gelandet war"  und ich das Hobby nicht vollkommen durchziehen möchte. 

Und ja, natürlich fehlt mir die richtige Ansichtsweise und auch das Wissen. Es ist keiner damit auf die Welt gekommen.  

Und mich jetzt hier als Troll hinzustellen, weil ich bei erfahrenen Anglern nach Ideen und Tipps suche, meine Scheu/Angst abzulegen, na ich weiß ja nicht. *Gilt jetzt nicht für den Post von dreampike, er hat es ja super umschrieben* **und eigentlich war das Thema auch durch** 


Und Grenzen wir mal das "eckeln" aus, es bleibt der Respekt vor dem Lebewesen selbst, auch das wurde oben schon beschrieben. Die Angst ihm beim abhaken weh zu tun, oder ihn zu verletzen.


----------



## Wegberger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo ESstarOne,




> Die Angst ihm beim abhaken weh zu tun, oder ihn zu verletzen.




Dann solltest du die Hobbywahl überdenken oder bei Schwiegervater üben.


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Warum soll ich die Hobby Wahl überdenken wenn ich dem Tier nicht weh tun möchte? 

Aber ja, nur Problem beim Schwiegervater ist, er ist ein sehr ungeduldiger Lehrer 

Wo habe ich denn sonst noch die Möglichkeit das ordentlich gezeigt zu bekommen? 

Mein Plan wäre gewesen, ich mach den Schein, und suche mir dann eventuell auch über das Forum jemanden, der mich mal mitnimmt, und mir dann ein paar Fragen beantwortet, und mir die Griffe zeigt. 

Ich betone es nochmals. Ich bin stark motiviert, und möchte das wirklich lernen, und der Theoriekurs ist ja schön, hat nur mit der Realität kaum was zu tun.


----------



## Wegberger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo,




> Warum soll ich die Hobby Wahl überdenken wenn ich dem Tier nicht weh tun möchte?




Warum sollte ein Koch Fleisch anfassen können und ein Florist Pflanzen ?


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Liest du eigentlich auch was ich schreibe oder werden hier einfach Thesen aufgestellt, und diese vehement verteidigt? 

Ich verhalte mich wie ich finde, mehr als korrekt dem Lebewesen gegenüber "ist glaub ich auch im BayFiG irgendwo zu lesen" und bekomme hier ständig solche "sei mir nicht böse" schwachsinnigen Post´s zu hören. 

Ich soll das Hobby überdenken, weil ich einem Fisch, den ich zurück setzen möchte nicht unnötig weh tun möchte? Sag mal geht´s noch... Mir fehlen langsam echt die Worte!


----------



## Wegberger

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

dann viel spass


P.S..: das heißt Casting....


----------



## oberfranke

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*



EStarOne schrieb:


> Ich glaube es reicht jetzt. Ich habe einfach etwas von meinem ersten Erlebnis erzählt, und ich glaube da ist nichts verwerfliches daran, dass man beim ersten mal ein wenig ungeübt ist, und auch das Lebewesen Fisch nicht ganz so angenehm empfindet. Ich hatte jetzt 33 Jahre keinen Fisch in der Hand, wie schon oben geschrieben, ihr macht das eventuell schon seit eurer Kindheit, klar dass ihr dann die anfängliche Abneigung nicht nachvollziehen könnt.
> Und ja, natürlich fehlt mir die richtige Ansichtsweise und auch das Wissen. Es ist keiner damit auf die Welt gekommen.
> Und Grenzen wir mal das "eckeln" aus, es bleibt der Respekt vor dem Lebewesen selbst, auch das wurde oben schon beschrieben. Die Angst ihm beim abhaken weh zu tun, oder ihn zu verletzen.


 
Ich glaube den meisten hat das Wort "ekeln" am meisten aufgestoßen, mir auch. 
 Deshalb mein Beitrag mit der Ansichtsweise.
 Es ist schon richtig das du dir Gedanken machst dem Fisch nicht unnötig weh zutun. 
 Eigne dir Wissen über Fische an und du wirst den "Ekel" vor dem Fisch verlieren. Der nächste Schritt zu ner waidgerechten Behandlung beim z.b Hakenlösen, töten und ausnehmen kommt von alleine. Solange du Angst hast ihn wehzutun wirst du ihn auch weh tun beim abhaken. Wenn du ihn vom Haken befreist, tust du ihn nicht unnötig weh. 

 Irgendwann bist du beim veredeln durch Rauch usw.


----------



## EStarOne

*AW: Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ja das mache ich auch. Der Anstoß von dir zu wissen warum fische schleimig/schuppig sind, hat mich gestern auch dazu bewogen das ganze mal heraus zu finden. 

Und ich entschuldige mich auch nochmals für dieses Wort, denn es war nicht ganz zutreffend, nur war das an diesem Abend alles ein wenig zu viel Input für mich. Ich hatte das berühmte Anfänger glück, oder in meinem Falle Pech, gleich 18 Rotfedern aus dem Wasser zu ziehen, mein Schwiegervater mit 3 Profi Angeln im Wasser hat es auf stolze 2 gebracht... 

Aber ich bin guter Dinge das es nun laufen wird, und wenn es doch hapern sollte, bleibt mir ja noch ein Verein, aber das wollte ich eigentlich möglichst meiden.


----------



## EStarOne

Heute mit 60/60 bestanden... *freu*


----------



## Lajos1

EStarOne schrieb:


> Heute mit 60/60 bestanden... *freu*



Hallo,

Glückwunsch und

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962




----------



## Ossipeter

Na dann Glückwunsch und Petri Heil! Ran an die Praxis!


----------



## EStarOne

Gestern kam das Zeugnis, heute dann gleich den Schein auf der Gemeinde machen lassen. Sonntag geht es dann in die Natur, mal sehen ob die Theorie in der Praxis bestand hat


----------

